# Answer with the title of a song



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I "borrowed" this game from another site. 

The person above asks a question and you answer the question with the title of a song (and band name if you so choose) along with a new question. 

Example:

Question: What are you doing?

Answer: Flirtin' With Disaster - Molly Hatchet



Ok, here goes: 

What is your favorite color?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> I "borrowed" this game from another site.
> 
> The person above asks a question and you answer the question with the title of a song (and band name if you so choose) along with a new question.
> 
> ...


Pink - Aerosmith

What's the last emotion you felt?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Happiness - Goldfrapp

Where are you now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC

How do you feel?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Highway to Hell - AC/DC
> 
> How do you feel?


Missing - Evanescence

What do you want most of all?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun in my Mouth - Bjork

What are you going to do tomorrow?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Jump In The Pool - Friendly Fires 

What did you do today?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Wasted Time - Kings of Leon

What is your ideal job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting on the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding

Where would you like to go to on vacation?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Paris - Friendly Fires :b

How are you feeling at the moment?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm So Excited - Pointer Sisters

Where was the last place you called?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary's House - 4 Non Blondes

What are you longing to do?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Let Go - Frou Frou

What are you thinking right now?


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

I Can See You, Can You See Me? - Rex the Dog

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Little Bit - Lykke Li

What is your favourite passtime?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Staring at the Sun- Offspring

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick & Beautiful - Artificial Joy Club 

What are your daydreams like?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

A Bad Dream - Keane

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Take the 'A' Train - Duke Ellington

If you could retire and live anywhere, where would you go?


----------



## GoldenGray (Mar 22, 2009)

Paradise City - Guns n Roses

What do you wish for?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Raindrops - Basement Jaxx

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost in Space - Aimee Mann

Who do you have a crush on?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Caldonia" - Woody Herman

When does your garbage get picked up?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson

Where are you from?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Babylon-David Gray

What's that sound?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The Sound of the Suburbs - The Members

What are you waiting for?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'm Waiting for the Man" - The Velvet Underground

Where did you last see the scissors?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hidden Place - Bjork

What's it like to be you?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

i dont want to be- gavin degraw
Where will you have your honey moon


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Graceland-Paul Simon

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles 

Where does your mind go when you daydream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland

Where do you go to get away from it all?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

22 Acacia Avenue -- Iron Maiden

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

Ole '55 - The Eagles

Who's at the door?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Man Who Would Not Die -- Blaze Bayley

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Red, red wine-UB40, Neil diamond, others

What time is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rush Hour - Ani Difranco 

Who's your best friend?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Marian - The Sisters of Mercy

What is your favourite part of the day?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

From the morning-Nick Drake

Describe your mood


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

three days grace - i hate everything about you

what are your thoughts on love?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Try a little tenderness-Otis Redding

What's your secret?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Diggin' Up Bones - Randy Travis

Who stole your heart?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer - Letters to Cleo

Where did you grow up?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Round here-Counting Crows

Why get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

The Show Must Go On - Queen

Where are the bodies buried?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marvel Hill - The Cardigans

What goes through your mind when you find some money?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Honky Tomk Women-The Rolling Stones

What's your favorite color?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the red - chevelle

where are you going next summer?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Green Day - American Eulogy

What type of car do you drive?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Fast car - Tracy Chapman

What's your favourite season of the year?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"Summer Breeze" - Seals & Crofts

How do you feel about the opposite sex?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Lost Cause-Beck

Who/what do you miss?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova

Where do you go at night?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Rockaway Beach - The Ramones

How old are you?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Forever Young - Bob Dylan

If you hit your thumb really hard with a hammer, what would you yell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This One's Gonna Bruise - Beth Orton

What are "the voices" telling you?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Don't Take Your Guns to Town" - Johnny Cash

What would you like to pretend never happened?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Little Lies - Fleetwood Mac

What would the title of your autobiography be?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Weight Of The World - Evanescence


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, I'll make up the question....

what'd I have for dinner? Why, thank you for asking....

Dead skunk in the middle of the road - Loudon Wainwright III

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"This Here Giraffe" - The Flaming Lips

What caused the crash?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Rage - Catatonia

What do you like to do when you're all alone?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Daydream-Robin Trower

Why didn't it work out?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

One Shot of Happy,Two Shots of Sad - Frank Sinatra,Matt Dusk

Can you ever forgive me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Left to Say But Goodbye - Audioslave

What's under your bed?


----------



## holyguano (Jul 23, 2009)

miller's angels - counting crows

what's your life like?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Broken -- Bruce Dickinson

What's your favorite activity?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Walking The Cow -- Daniel Johnston 

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The Start of Something Beautiful - Porcupine Tree

Have you ever flown on a plane?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hell No -- Bruce Dickinson

Do you suffer from frequent flatulence?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Sometimes - My Bloody Valentine

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk

What do you see outside your window?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Blue Skies-Allman Brothers

What does SA feel like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell's Kitchen - Dream Theater

Where do you go on the weekend?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"In My Room" - The Beach Boys

What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I just wanna live- Good Charlotte

What are you gonna do today?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dazed and confused - Led Zeppelin

Did you do anything silly last night?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Its all coming back to me now - celine dion

Are you in love?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Unloveable - The Smiths

Where would you like to go on vacation?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Kandyland - brokenCYDE


what do you do when your bored?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean

When you go for a walk what do you hear?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Blue Fly Green Fly'- Polvo

Who are the most beautiful girls in the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen 

What does your parrot like to say?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"I'm gonna kill that Bill Gates guy"....Loudon Wainwright III

What do you usually take a picture of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vrbana Bridge - Jill Sobule

How would you describe your body?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Skin and Bone" - The Kinks

Who do you miss?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Jolene - Dolly Parton

What rhymes with orange?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Alcoholic Friends - The Dresden Dolls

What do you like to do in your free time?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Party Hard - Andrew W. K.

What are you going to do this weekend?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Learning to fly-Tom Petty

When does the day end?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Beyond Midnight - Nox Arcana

What is the greatest experience?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Sex On Fire'- Kings Of Leon

The brightest colours in the night sky....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Blue Moon - The Marcels

The smartest man in history


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psychic Man - Artificial Joy Club

Where did you just get back from?


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

a 'Holiday in Cambodia' - Dead Kennedys

What is you prefered mode of transportation?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Walkin' - Miles Davis

What's on your grocery list?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Chocolate Cake - Crowded House

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I dreamed I saw St. Augustine-Bob Dylan

What does lonely feel like?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

A Different Feeling - The Avalanches

Describe your life philosophy in five words or less.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_A Dream Within A Dream_ - Nox Arcana

What is the best thing ever?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bootie Call - All Saints

You just won a pie eating contest, what do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm So Exicited! - Pointer Sisters

Why did Mary have a little lamb?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Runs in the Family - Amanda Palmer

What do you like to do when it's rainy outside?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Surrender-Cheap Trick

What's your earliest memory?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Talk - Jan & Dean

What did you give your significant other for their birthday?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Hundred Dollar Car" - Liquor Giants

What did you get in the mail today?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Novocaine for the Soul (Eels)

What do you say when you ask for seconds?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Please Please Please" - James Brown

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Candy Man - Sammy Davis Jr.

What keeps you going?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Medication" - Spiritualized

What's hidden underneath your bed?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

new shoes-paolo nutini

What do you do when you are lonely?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Fun thread!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

GoldenGray said:


> What do you wish for?


Happiness - The Fray

What do you love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff

If you could have anything in the world what would it be?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Beautiful Day-U2

Where/when were you happiest?


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Long Before Rock'n'roll - Mando Diao

What's the point?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I Don't Know" - Teenage Fanclub

What kind of blues do you have?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carolina Blues - Blues Traveler

Why do you leave your house?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Money-Pink Floyd

Why are you happy?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"I'm in Love with a Girl" - Big Star

What do you think about when you can't sleep?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

one i love - REM

where are you from?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_Somewhere Beyond_ - Michael Gray

What is your passion?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What question would you most like an answer to?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_All That I'm Living For_ - Evanescence

Where is the fun?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

New Madrid-Uncle Tupelo

Who has the answers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mulder and Scully - Catatonia

What helps you sleep at night?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_Not Too Late_ - Norah Jones

What do you dream of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ballrooms on Mars - The Cruxshadows

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump)

Ballrooms on Mars - The Cruxshadows

What's for breakfast?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> (bump)
> 
> Ballrooms on Mars - The Cruxshadows
> 
> What's for breakfast?


Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis

What are you wearing?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

An itsy bitsy teeny weeny, yellow polka-dot bikini!- Timmy Mallett

what's your favourite colour?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Bright and Yellow - Mazzy Star

What are you scared of?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Spiders and Flies" - Mercury Rev

Who would you like to get revenge on?


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson

What leaves you clueless?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts

What's the first thing you see when you wake up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump)

Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts

What's the first thing you see when you wake up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mummers' Dance - Loreena McKennitt

How do you feel at the end of the day?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Mockingbird - Eminem

who would you most like to meet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne 

What mode of transportation do you use?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

toot toot chugga chugga big red car - The Wiggles

whats your favorite food?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Green Onions" - Booker T and the MGs

What is your philosophy of life?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I will surive

what is your love life like?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

epril said:


> I will surive
> 
> what is your love life like?


(I obviously need to listen to more music and less NPR and talk radio...)


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

"I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For"- U2

What did you dream of last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked

What/Who do you find to be a thing of beauty?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Purple rain Prince

why did you get out of bed this morning?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i want to hear what you've got to say (the subways)

where do you live?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

land down under - men at work

how are you feeling today?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sammy J said:


> land down under - men at work
> 
> how are you feeling today?


I feel pretty! West side story folks

why don't people do what you want them to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm No King - Admiral Twin 

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

the horse you rode in on - TZU

whats that in the sky?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Loot, No Booze, No Fun - The Tossers

Where do you like to walk to calm your nerves?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"In the City in the Rain" - The 6ths w/Lou Barlow

What gets you out of bed in the morning?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Down by the river- Neil Young

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Dang, missed one. 

Ummmmm- Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground

Question as above


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney

What do you do for a living?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

just dance

what advice do you think would've been the most beneficial to you when you were 15?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blame It On the Rain - Milli Vanilli 

What do you do when something makes you happy?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oops, wrong answer. anyways..
Twist and Shout -Beatles

What time is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trapped in a Box - No Doubt

What is that sound you hear late at night?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

We're all just 'Dust in the wind'-

what do you have in your bed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl No. 3 - All Girl Summer Fun Band

Who was that you were talking to earlier today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts

Where would you like to live?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

"Friday I'm In Love"- The Cure

How do you feel about Social Anxiety?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_Overburdened_ - Disturbed

Social anxiety: Why us?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

gotta be somebody - nickelback

whats on tv?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic Voyage - Coolio

What would you like to have as a pet?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Godzilla-Blue Oyster Cult

What does fear look like?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Atticus said:


> What does fear look like?


"Like A Virgin" - Madonna

How many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie pop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a Secret - 5 Chinese Brothers 

What do you snack on while hiking?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> What do you snack on while hiking?


"Rocky Racoon" - The Beatles

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> "Rocky Racoon" - The Beatles
> 
> What would you do for a Klondike bar?


_Prayer_ - Disturbed

What do bad drivers remind you of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Bomb - Godsmack

What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

LaRibbon said:


> What do you like to look at?


"Girls, Girls, Girls" - Motley Crue

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

In a brick house-Commodores

What the hell are you doing??


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

epril said:


> In a brick house-Commodores
> 
> What the hell are you doing??


_I've Been Driving on Bald Mountain _ - The Kinks

What did you think when you woke up this morning?


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Monday Morning - Melanie Fiona


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_Somewhere Beyond_ - Michael Gray

Where is your heart?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Gone, Gone, Gone - Jack Johnson

who's that under the bed?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Just a Boy -Angus & Julia Stone
> 
> What do you look like when you dance?


Trouble-cat Stevens

Why are you so awesome?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I can see for miles-The Who

What's your favorite time of year?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> October - U2
> 
> What do you see when you look in the mirror?


hunka hunka burning love  Elvis

Why can't you stand it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden

What's the weather like outside?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> What's the weather like outside?


"Here Comes The Sun" - The Beatles

What do you do when you break something?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> "Here Comes The Sun" - The Beatles
> 
> What do you do when you break something?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas

What do you do when bored?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

f**k the pain away - peaches

where is that screaming coming from?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

The Nosebleed Section - Hilltop Hoods

who do you wish you could punch in the spleen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

David Duchovny - Bree Sharp

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The train-the Roches


Are you listening to me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drivin' on the Sidewalk - Boned 

What would you like to do today?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm having a relapse - Eminem

Who really shot the sheriff?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Steve McQueen-Sheryl Crow

Why is it so freaking hot out here?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jive talkin-Bee Gees

Are you insane?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morrisette

What are you hiding in the cabin?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something Beautiful - Tracy Bonham

What did you win on Ebay?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Blue Suede Shoes-Elvis

Where did you last see Elvis??


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_Liberate_ - Disturbed

When will we find peace?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

If This Is It - (Huey Lewis and the News)

What is the answer to world peace?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

To rid the disease - Opeth

What is the best colour for my next car?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ebony and Ivory-Paul McCartney

Are we there yet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Leaving Now - Johnny Cash 

What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> I'm Leaving Now - Johnny Cash
> 
> What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


"Let the Good Times Roll" - The Cars

What is your dream?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

LaRibbon said:


> Something you should never be caught doing?


"Talking In Your Sleep" - The Romantics

Where are we?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

The Hard Road - hilltop Hoods

Why did you just do that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My mistake-Smashing Pumpkins

Who did you go out with last night?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Diamonds - Los Lonely Boys

Where do the socks disappear to from the dryer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere in Idaho - Rednex

What do you like to drink with dinner?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Red, red wine-UB40

What happened?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A Pocket Full of Kryptonite -Spin Doctors

Yo, who is your favorite superhero yo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spider-Man - The Ramones 

Where do you go on the weekend?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Underground - Eminem

who's on the phone?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm just a Sweet Transvestite-Tim Curry

How do you want your eggs done?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara

What do you wear when you go out?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

"I wear my sunglasses at night"-Corey Hart What would you like to do?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Kill You - Eminem

Why are you so angry?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

:no,That's alittle harsh;this is subpost to be a fun post.


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

outcast69 said:


> :no,That's alittle harsh;this is subpost to be a fun post.


LOL my bad,
it just happened to be the song i was listening to so i put it there
lol im sorry xD


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> kiss - Bob Beldon Project
> 
> (nice answer^)
> 
> ...


Dirty Diana - Michael Jackson

what makes you hungry?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

blood sugar sex magik-Red Hot Chili Peppers

Can we kiss?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams

Whats on this week?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Heart shaped box - Nirvana

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater-Sheb Wooley

do you chew ice?


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

"The Rape" - Nomeansno 

What's that, in the sky?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle

What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

White Christmas

Where in the world is Carmen Santiago?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Look Out, Behind You! — Scientist

What should I do tonight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wear Yo Hat - N.W.H.

What did the message on your answering machine say?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I woke up in love this morning-The Partridge Family

where did you put my underwear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On a Slow Boat to China - Bette Midler

Where did you end up lastnight?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Down on Main Street-Bob Segar

Why am I still awake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Coffee - Ani Difranco

What's behind door #3?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Fire on the Mountain-Grateful Dead

Why did that cop pull you over?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Under The Influence - Eminem

what was the worst thing about high school?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sammy J said:


> Under The Influence - Eminem
> 
> what was the worst thing about high school?


We don't need no education-Pink Floyd

Will I ever find a good job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday - Nickelback

What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> What do you like to do for fun?


Listen To the Music - The Doobie Brothers

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Purple Pills - D12

why are the so many stupid people?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't let's start-They Might Be Giants

Why doesn't he empathize with me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Doesn't Understand - Stacey Q 

Who did you go to the prom with?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm burning for you~Blue Oyster Cult

How can I get you back?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Back To You - Bryan Adams

What makes you think you lost me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't Know Why~ Norah Jones

How will you show me how much you want me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roses and Chocolates - Beyonce 

Where do we go from here?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Through the Roof and Underground - Gogol Bordello

Who's your best friend?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Angie - The rolling stones

what do you like to drink?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Purple Rain~Prince

Really?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe Baby - Buddy Holly 

What did you get me?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Cherry Pie - warrant 

Where did she go? :stu


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

New Hampshire - Sonic Youth

So what did you end up doing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching the Rain - Katy Rose

When you go to a restaurant what do you order?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hell in a Bucket~Grateful Dead

How will you comfort me?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Hold Me in Your Arms - Rick Astley

How do we get out of here?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

By the light of the silvery moon - Fats Waller

What are you trying to hide?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

The Fear - Lilly Allen

whats going on here?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Livin' La Vida Loca~Ricky Martin

Who was the one who left the milk out all night?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Billy Jean - Wacko Jacko

How do you cure brain freeze from a frosty frappacino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun in My Mouth - Bjork

What makes you sad?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Shiny Happy People - REM

What's that noise running in the background?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Godzilla~Blue Oyster Cult

Why can't it last?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

it ends tonight (all-american rejects)

what keeps you going?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking about you - Norah Jones

What lifts your desire for life?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds~Beatles


When will you notice me?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

I love your smile - Shanice

How can one defend one's self from vicious killer kittens?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Come Sail Away - Styx

How do you move on?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dream On~Aerosmith

How do you improve on good vibes?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Let them be - William Dean

What makes a home happy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

When You're In Love~ The Proclaimers

Why is that hair in my pasta?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Lord only knows-Beck

What really matters?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Baby I don't care- Transvision vamp

Is that real fur?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Real Thing - Bo Bice 

What do you do to break the boredom?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Today I sing the blues - Aretha Franklin

Why do you believe?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Faith-George Michael, painfully

Why can't I sleep?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Only God Knows - Richard Shaw - 1995


What happened to my ginger snaps?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dying in the Sun~ The Cranberries

Who the heck eats ginger snaps anyway?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiny happy people - REM

What colour shall i paint my room?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Go with your heart - Fourplay

how do i stay patient 'til christmas season?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Let it be~Beatles

What is your current obsession?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

My Body - Kieth Sweat

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

fastfoodlooser said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck?


"Four Sticks" - Led Zeppelin

What did you do today?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jnmcda0 said:


> "Four Sticks" - Led Zeppelin
> 
> What did you do today?


"J*zz in My Pants" - The Lonely Island

Where are you going?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seneca Falls - The Distillers

Who do you avoid at all cost?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Seneca Falls - The Distillers
> 
> Who do you avoid at all cost?


"Mr. Brightside" - The Killers

How far would you go for new Tacos at Midnight Doritos?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

What is the meaning of now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard to Say - JayMay

What did you say to me?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

I was talking to her - Taylor Mark

why didn't jesus turn water to rum?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

That's the way I Like it~K.C. and the Sunshine Band

Where'd I put the phone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under My Car - Mazzy Star

What will we do when I come over?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Off The Hook - Madonna (_ironicly)_

why won't my sister stop inviting my ex's over?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

She's a Maniac~Hall & Oates

Should I take more sleeping pills to accentuate this blissful feeling?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

"It's not worth it" - Brandy

how do you celebrate a birth in the family?


----------



## scootermcbean (Sep 18, 2009)

One bourbon, one scotch and one beer. - George Thorogood

How can I keep my cat from pooping in the neighbors garden?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Shake it up~The Cars

How can I enjoy what I already have?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Throw it away - No Doubt

why did my ex show up at my job again?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart (really great song btw!)

what's something really sweet to tell my gf tomorrow when i talk to her?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

You Changed me - Michael Warren

why is my cat preggo again?



> She Wants Revenge


 - all i did was break up with her......... _for no reason._


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Strangers in the Night - Interpol (HAHAHA)

Why don't I have a girlfriend?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Phibes said:


> Interpol - Strangers in the Night (LOL, best reply)
> 
> Why don't I have a girlfriend?


Let me love you tonight- da buzz

Why is everyone here totally awsome ?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

welcome to the jungle - guns & roses

what is your daily habbit?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cocaine~Eric Clapton

Why am I so nervous about tomorrow?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Elaborate - Aida

what's going on tommorow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come on Up to the House - Tom Waits

What do you think I should do?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Kill The Zombies (By Shooting Them In The Head)

why am i so tired? =(


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Early Morning (a-ha)

What are you afraid of?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Talkin' 'bout a Revolution~Tracy Chapman


Why do you have to shout?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Because we want to- Billie Piper

How do you break a run of bad luck?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbit Foot - Amy Ray

What do you like to order when you go out to eat?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

> Rabbit Foot


took me a while to get that for some _strange_ reason, :? sleep deprivation? probably!



> What do you like to order when you go out to eat?


Chop suey- System of a down

What keeps you balanced?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

sittin up in my room - Brandy.... again.

who took the cookie out the cookie jar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Louis Quatorze - Bow Wow Wow

What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Washday Blues - Dolly Parton

What was the first thing you ever saw?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doctor Jones - Aqua

What do you do with your free time?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Keep On Doing~The Roches

Who do you share your toothbrush with?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

My brother Jake - Free

Where do you want to go to?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I left my heart in Tokyo - Mini Viva

What's the worst thing that's happened to you?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

YMCA - the village people

Do you think everything will be okay


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Time Will Tell - The Black Crowes

What is your quest?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Rocky Mountain High~John Denver

How can I be more laid back?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Medication -Garbage

How does your garden grow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary, Mary - Chumbawamba (quite contrary )

What's your favorite time/season of the year?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

The Rain Song -Led Zeppelin

What's for dinner?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I Want Candy~Bow Wow Wow

How can I shut him up?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

YAHHH- soulja boy

Where can I find a good paying job?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Everyday I'm hustlin- Rick Ross

HOW can someone be so cold?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Betrayal - Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds

Why did that cop pull him over?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sunday Bloody Sunday~U2

what is the doctor gonna find?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

The Real You - Joseph Aurther

how far should political correctness go?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

fastfoodlooser said:


> how far should political correctness go?


"Think For Yourself" - The Beatles

What's your plan?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't Fear the Reaper~Blue Oyster Cult

why did you fall out of love with me?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You Never Wash Up After Yourself - Radiohead

When should I go to sleep?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Last Day of Magic - The Kills

What do you love most about life?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Dreaming -Blondie

If a cow could speak and walked in on another cow eating a slab of beef, what would it say?


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

Call Me When You're Sober - Evanescence (That was a HARD one)

Who do you love?


----------



## December Hollow13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr. Crowley- Ozzy Osbourne

What do you think goes through a squirrel's mind as it barely escapes vehicular death on a daily basis?


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

"Close Call" - Rilo Kiley

Do you know the Muffin Man's plot? Elaborate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish I Knew - Shelby Lynne

What form of transportation do you use?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Bicycle -Queen

How do you take your coffee?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

CrunchyFrog said:


> How do you take your coffee?


"Black" - Pearl Jam

What's for dinner?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Alligator Pie -Dave Matthews Band

What's that smell!?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Duck - Emiliana Torrini

What's that sound/noise?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Black days - Soundgarden

How do you feel?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You Make Me Believe in Magic~Bay City Rollers

What can I do for fun today?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Let's Dance -David Bowie

What would be your best day ever?


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

The American Dream - Walls of Jericho

What's wrong with the world?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Nex said:


> What's wrong with the world?


"Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - Tears for Fears

What is true happiness?


----------



## Bakemono (Aug 7, 2009)

somewhere only we know - Keane

Is the human species doomed to a life of mediocrity and expensive gadgetry?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Amsterdam~Coldplay

Is it just me, or am I losing my mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're Coming To Take Me Away - Dr. Demento 

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> I feel so lost what should I do?


"Find Your Way Back" - Starship

Why are we here?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Vanity- Lady Gaga

Where did you go today?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> Where did you go today?


"Carolina In My Mind" - James Taylor

What road are we on?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Lost in France - Bonnie Tyler

How do you feel? (I know what the answer's going to be lol!)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh? Dazed and Confused-Led Zeppelin

why doesn't anyone talk to me?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

epril said:


> why doesn't anyone talk to me?


"How Do You Talk To An Angel?" - The Heights

Do you believe in magic?


----------



## lb756 (May 31, 2008)

I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do - ABBA

Where are you going?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carnival - Natalie Merchant

If you could have anything you wanted what would it be?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

I want your soul - Armand Van Helden

Where can i find the BEST pancakes?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

The Sad Café -The Eagles

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Successful-drake

What's your favorite hobby?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Voodoo -Godsmack

What's in your pocket?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Money~Pink Floyd

Will it get any better?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

(it) Keeps getting better - Christina Aguilara

why does my nieghbor think everybody wants to see his big hair belly?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bringing Sexy Back!~ Justin Timberlake

What is the sexiest part of your partner?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

his "Dead Skunk in the Middle of the Road" - louden Wainwright III

where's it all going??


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

leonardess said:


> where's it all going??


"Road to Nowhere" - Ozzy Osbourne

What are you hiding?


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

What I Am -Edie Brickell & The New Bohemians

What's the name of that cocktail?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Danger Zone-Kenny Loggins

Why is my face hot and my toes cold?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hot n cold- katy pery

Why do I feel like shaving off all my hair?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

TimidTalker said:


> you're "Complicated" by Avril Lavigne
> 
> How do I get to Sesame Street?


"The Long and Winding Road" - The Beatles

Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

So Far Away~Dire Straits

where is my soul mate waiting for me?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

epril said:


> So Far Away~Dire Straits
> 
> where is my soul mate waiting for me?


"Somewhere Out There" - Linda Rondstadt and James Ingram

What would be a good Halloween costume?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirate - Ini Kamoze

What's for dinner?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Shimmy Shimmy Coco Pop-Imperials

Who left the door open?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Man in the Long Black Coat - Bob Dylan

If you jumped off a tall building, what would you scream on the way down?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> If you jumped off a tall building, what would you scream on the way down?


"I believe I can fly" - R. Kelly

What would you say if you met the President?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Be A Man - Aqua

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Jodi" by Mink.


What are you hiding?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Gold - Spandau ballet

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Money-Pink Floyd 

Should I do something productive or go lie down?


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

Lie Down in Darkness - a-ha

Does God love me?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Always - Bon Jovi

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Temptation" by Destiny's Child.

Where'd all the love go?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

To where the wild roses grow, I guess - Nick cave

What is the most beautiful taste ever?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Bones - The Killers - LOL xD


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Where is zomgz's question?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

epril said:


> Where is zomgz's question?


"I Don't Know" - Ozzy Osbourne

What's the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Sounds of Silence-Simon and Garfunkel

what can i feed my tummy that's yummy?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Candy" - The Astors

Why won't the person upstairs turn her/his music down?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's A Party Goin' On - Wanda Jackson

What do you do on the weekend?


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

Party Like A Rock star - Shop Boyz

Where should I go for vacation?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Hotel California - Eagles 

How should I decorate my new apartment?


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones

What should I do tomorrow?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Snow Bunny said:


> What should I do tomorrow?


"Let Your Love Flow" - Bellamy Brothers

How do you feel?


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

"Like a Rolling Stone" Bob Dylan

Where do you go when you want to be alone?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Underneath it all-No Doubt

What gives??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not a damn thing - young face, lord spook and money bazz

how goes the struggle?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Gave up - NIN

How do I tell her?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Only in my dreams-Debbie Gibson

when will I see you again?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

When hell freezes over - guttermouth


where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

A Warm Place - Nine Inch Nails

Whose turn is it?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm that guy - compulsive gamblers.

How's it going so far?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Slowly Growing Deaf - Mr. Bungle

Is there a problem?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

max4225 said:


> If I Fall Your Going Down With Me..
> What's for dinner?


"Hot Dog" - Led Zeppelin

What time is it?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

time to rock - army of the pharaohs

how have you been doing?


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

It Makes No Difference - The Band

Where's that noise coming from?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the dark side of the frog - modeselektor

Is there something you need me to do?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Make her fall in love with me - George Strait

Why hasn't she replied?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a Momentary lapse of reason-Pink Floyd.

Are those pears ripe?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Ma'am - Paul Overstreet

How is your day going?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Horrible - Jack Off Jill

when will it end?


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Talib Kweli - Soon The New Day 

who would you call?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ghost Busters!-Ray Parker Jr.

why does his anger cause me so much anxiety?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

'Bound to be that way' - Do Make Say Think

If a tree falls in the woods, does it make a sound?


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

IF ONLY - HANSON(HAHAHA)

How did it all happen?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I Shot the Sheriff-Eric Clapton


Why don't I care?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix 

Who did you invite to the party?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Best friend - Queen

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

heart shaped box (nirvana)

where are you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Only in my Dreams-Debbie Gibson

what is this feeling?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Loving feeling - The rithcheous brothers

What can i do to feel warm?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Get Closer-Seals and Crofts

Will you give me a neck and back massage?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

If I Had a Hammer --- Peter Paul & Mary

Can i have some candy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You Can't Always Get What You Want!!!! -Rolling Stones

What are you dressing as for Halloween?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pierrot the Clown - Placebo 

What animal best describes you?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Slow cheetah - Red hot chilli peppers

What's the first thing you thought of when you woke up this morning?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jagged Little Pill-Alanis Morrisette

why does he keep doing that?!?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Testosterone - Bush 

Where do you go at night?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

House of the rising sun - The animals

What do you most yearn for?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"No More Sadness" by Paco Nula.

How do you solve your problems?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

With a Little Help From My Friends-Beatles

Why do I put myself in tough situations?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't care much by Emilie Autumn.

Where were you today?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Highway to hell - ACDC

What did you say?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ain't No Talkin' With Your Mouth Full - Boned

What just happened?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump)

Ain't No Talkin' With Your Mouth Full - Boned

What just happened?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i'm Leaving On a Jet Plane-John Denver

Where can I find peace?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Island - Elton John

How bad can it get?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bad To The Bone-George Thorogood

Am I nuts?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

"Your crazy" Guns and roses idk know if u really are 
What do you dream of?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

electric sheep - signal runners

what do you carry the most of?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bowling Ball- Super Chick

Where in the world is Carmen San diego


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Oklahoma, U.S.A." - The Kinks

What's in the fridge?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Mexican seafood - Nirvana

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Black - Sevendust
Whats your favorite season?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"'Tis Autumn" - Woody Herman

What makes you happy?


----------



## mrmaticus (Oct 27, 2009)

"The Cure for Pain" _MewithoutYou_

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Toast and Bananas*- Blink-182

What's your lucky number?


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

42 - Coldplay

Where will you be in ten years?


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Europa - Forseti

What's your dream vacation?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Disneyland- Five For Fighting

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

stewbert said:


> 42 - Coldplay
> 
> Where will you be in ten years?


Rocky Mountain High-John Denver

Will tomorrow work out ok for me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow's Gonna Be A Brighter Day - Jim Croce

What do you do for fun?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dancing in the Dark- Bruce Springsteen

How do you feel right now?


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

"Everything is Alright" - Motion City Soundtrack
If you could be an animal, what would you be?


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Gold Lion by Yeah Yeah Yeahs... or Butterfly by Weezer

What is something you have done in the past week?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I had a dream -Shorty Long

How is your day/night going so far?


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

This night has opened my eyes - The Smiths

What's something you wish you could have?


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

De La Soul - Jenifa (Taught Me)

Who is it you wonder about most?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Soulmate" - Natasha Bedingfield (awww)

What is your love life like?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Try Sleeping with a Broken Heart - Alicia Keys

What are you doing right now?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Edit: You beat me sash lol, but mine works for your question too.

Drown In My Own Tears - Ray Charles

What excites you?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dancing on the Ceiling - Lionel Richie

What is your goal in life?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

See The Light - Jeff Healy

What do you want out of your weekend?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

One Sweet Day -Mariah Carey and Boyz II Men

If there was something you could ask for right now, what would it be?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'" - Journey hahahaha

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Land of Confusion - Genesis

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Aloysius said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


"Your Mother Should Know" - The Beatles

Who was phone?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

867-5309 Jenny Jenny

What is your love life like?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

"I think I'm in Love" - Eddie Money

What is your current emotional state like?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

"With or without you"  (u2)

What was your first kiss like?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash into Me- Dave Matthews (I was young lol)



Where do you wish you were right at this moment?


----------



## ChainedWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

on the beach - Neil Young

favorite color??


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Red House - Jimi Hendrix

What is the weather like?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Sun is Shining - Bob Marley

Can you see me?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"I Can See For Miles" -- The Who

What car do you wish you were driving right now?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Little Red Corvette - Prince

Where are you going?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

sash said:


> Where are you going?


"Carolina in My Mind" - James Taylor

How long is this thread going to last?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Forever My Love - Carly Simon

When will I meet the next 'right one for me'?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Soon - LeAnn Rimes

Why did he leave you?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band

What car should I buy?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen

What prize should the winner get?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

"Sugar, Sugar" - The Archies

Where do you want to go?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Toto- Africa

What do you love most in life?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Commitment- LeAnn Rimes

What would you like someone to do for you?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

sash said:


> What would you like someone to do for you?


"Make Me Lose Control" - Eric Carmen

What's for dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya (On The Bayou) - The Carpenters

How old do you feel?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Forever Young - Alphaville

What makes you sad?


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Misunderstood - Bon Jovi

What was your reaction to the last thing that happened to you?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Scream - Timbaland

What is difficult for you to express?


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

love- Keyshia Cole

What makes you happy?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

The Sun And The Moon - mewithoutYou

What do you hate?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

The Ghosts of Saturday Night - tom waits

which one is more important to you?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Committment - Leann Rimes

Will you ever give up on love?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Definitely, Maybe - Oasis


What is the view like from your window?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

D11 said:


> What is the view like from your window?


"I Can See For Miles" - The Who

What's for lunch?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

'Milkshake' - Kelis (well, banana smoothie to be precise, haha)


Where do you see yourself in 5 years time?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Heaven or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins

How would you describe her?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Isn't She Lovely?" - Stevie Wonder

How are you feeling today?


----------



## dazednconfused (Apr 16, 2010)

"comfortably numb"- pink floyd

why is the sky blue?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I Cant understand by Air Traffic

Where Am I?


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Where Eagles Dare - Misfits


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Question?

How are you feeling?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I Feel Fine - John Lennon

What day is it today?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Tuesday At Ten - Count Basie (actually right now it is 9:50 CST where I am lol)

What do you want to do right now?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wanna Dance With Somebody - Whitney Houston

Are you hungry?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

jhanniffy said:


> Are you hungry?


"Hungry Like The Wolf" - Duran Duran

How long will this thread go on?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

My heart will go on - Celine Dion
What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Halloween (Bring Out The Dead) - Rackets and Drapes

What disgusts you?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

cmr said:


> What disgusts you?


"Pink Houses" - John Mellencamp

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm Gonna Be a Supermodel - Jill Sobule
How old are you?


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

(I'll be 26 in......) "Five Years Time" by Noah and the Whale

What are you craving right now?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

ManEater- Nelly furtato

I like..?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Just the way you are - Billy Joel
where are you?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Home - Chris Daughtry

Any plans for tomorrow night?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

sash said:


> Home - Chris Daughtry
> 
> Any plans for tomorrow night?


Running From Lions(all time low)

whats your favourite thing to do?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^All She Wants to Do is Dance~ Don Henley; it's true!, lol.

Where's your favorite place to be?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

In The Valley Of The Dying Sun - House of Heroes

What's something you hate?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

I Hate Everyone (Say Anything)


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

_What's something you hate? _
Big Girls Don't Cry--Fergie, I don't like...to cry!

What do you dream about?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Faking My Own Suicide - Relient K

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken Man - Crooked Fingers

Where did I leave my keys? :con


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Paper Cup--Heather Nova

What's your weather like where you are right now?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

gilt said:


> Beautiful Day - U2
> 
> How is you day going?


Everything's Just Wonderful (Lily Allen)

Where do you wish you could be right now?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> Where do you wish you could be right now?


"Island in the Sun"- Weezer

What do you love?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful Boy--Celine Dion


What is something you'd want to do to change the world?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

OregonMommy said:


> What is something you'd want to do to change the world?


"Let Your Love Flow" - Bellamy Brothers

What is that noise?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Music - Madonna
What are you wearing?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

'Nothing on You', by B.O.B. 

Whats your favourite Girl's Name?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bridget (McGuire) - Cole Porter
Where is your lover?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Under the Boardwalk (the drifters) 

How are you feeling?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i feel good! (james brown)

What is your favourite Activity?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

D.A.N.C.E. - Justice

what is your favorite past time?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I Go to Sleep-Pretenders

What's my problem?


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Insane in the Membrane - Cypress Hill

-------------------------------------------

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Do what you want - OK GO

What is hiding under your bed?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

What is hiding under your bed? 
New shoes-Paolo Nutini

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

*Q: *what do you do in your spare time?

*A: *Beat iiiiiit Beat iiiiiit - Michael Jackson

-----------------------------------------------

*Q: *What is the significance of 2012?


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

Question - What is the significance of 2012?
Answer - It's the end of the world as we know it. REM (not really though .. I hope!)

New Question - What would be difficult to eat?


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Q - What would be difficult to eat?

A - a "Sledgehammer" - by Peter Gabriel.

New question - What would you do if you saw a collegue being chased down the high street by a figure adorned from head to toe in platemail armour?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Q - What would you do if you saw a collegue being chased down the high street by a figure adorned from head to toe in platemail armour?

A - "Run" - by Snow Patrol.


New Q. : How would you describe yourself in three words?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Stand Alone - Jackyl

How are you doing today?


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> I Stand Alone - Jackyl
> 
> How are you doing today?


*A: *Hurt (Johnny Cash version)

*Q:* When will this misery end?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

(A) The movielife - This Time Next Year.

(Q) When was the last time you laughed?


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

Question - when was the last time you laughed?
Answer - a punch-up at a wedding - Radiohead

New Question - What would you say if you slipped on ice?


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

shylife said:


> New Question - What would you say if you slipped on ice?


Mercy, Mercy Me - Marvin Gaye

(Q) If you owned a boat what would you name it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cinderella - Kami Lyle

What's making that noise?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> What's making that noise?


Penguins and Polar Bears - Millencolin

What can you see out your window?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I Can See For Miles- The Who

what is that thing in my glass?


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

question - what is that thing in my glass?
answer - ice ice baby - vanilla ice

new question - can you give me some good advice?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

question - can you give me some good advice?

answer: Hands- Jewel (_if I could tell the world just one thing it would be-we're all okay and not to worry 'cause worry is wasteful in times like these!_ )

New Question: Who is your favorite super hero?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Teeny Little Super Guy- Jim Thurman


What is the point?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Because We Believe - The Canadian Tenors

How would you express your feelings right now?


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

So Happy I Could Die - Lady Gaga


What game do you like?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Poker..face-Lady Gaga

where does blood first enter the heart?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

To the Left-Beyonce

Do you like to cook?


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson

What is the purpose of life?


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Heal the World - Michael Jackson

What kind of music do you like?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I Love Rock n Roll - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts....not that I like the song but it fits.

What are your plans for tomorrow??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive South - Suzy Bogguss

Who makes your heart skip a beat?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Sitting on the Dock of the Bay - Ottis Redding

What is your favorite state to visit?


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

My old Kentucky Home- ???


What is your biggest Dream?


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

if i had a million dollars - bare naked ladies

where do we come from?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I Come From a Land Down Under - Men at Work

What is your fondest memory??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Runnin' With The Devil - Van Halen 

What's that in the sky?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

99 red balloons

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you see what I see - Hunters and Collectors

Where do you hide your front door key??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shhh It's A Secret - Set It Off

Who can we blame it all on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pierrot the Clown - Placebo

What do you like to snack on?


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

God's great banana skin - Chris Rea

If you could do anything, What would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne

What is your dream job?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds


Where's Waldo?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

O Canada - national anthem of Canada

What's your favorite place in the whole wide world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden in My Room - Merril Bainbridge

What would you like to do to that jerk?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Beat it - Michael Jackson
Where will you be tomorrow?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Paris - Friendly Fires

Do you wanna play?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Police and Thieves - The Clash
what's your number?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

You Know My Name (Look Up the Number)- Beatles

What is your favorite smell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lilac Breeze - Eels

What would you do if you found a 100 dollar bill?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Spend it All on You - Sean Garrett

What is your favorite day of the week?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting" by Elton John

What is the problem?


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

I've Had It - Black Flag

Where did you hear it?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I heard it through the grape vine. Marvin Gaye


Did you ever have a crush on a teacher?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Yes - Beck 

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego? :um


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

A Vast Filthy Prison - The Melvins

Who's afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Little Pigs - Green Jelly 

What should I do today?


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Stand Up - Fireflight

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Peregrinus1 (Jan 9, 2009)

"Blue"- A Perfect Circle

What's the point?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing On The Ceiling - Lionel Richie 

What's for dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30,000 Pounds Of Bananas - Harry Chapin

If you could do anything that you wanted what would it be?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Going to Brazil - Motörhead

What's your hobby?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Loveboat captain - Pearl Jam


So where do you see yourself in 5 years?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

inca roads - frank zappa

who's your mother?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie

What road do you drive to get there?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

starfield road - sonic youth

where will you go next?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

What did you never tried before?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Brothers on a Hotel Bed - Death Cab for Cutie 

What do you want right now?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

September Sun - Type 0 Negative

What do you collect?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Rasputina - Rats

Are you for real?


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't Worry About It - N.E.R.D.

How's life?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

The Best Is Yet to Come - Aoife

What bother you?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Just Too Many People--Melissa Manchester

What's your ideal weekend like?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Coffee and tv- Blur

Your biggest hate


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

You're a Jerk - New Boyz


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

No question lol?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Just going with BuriedMyselfAlive's question then - 

Me. Song is by Mars Volta. 

Why am I here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting For A Star To Fall - Boy Meets Girl 

What is your pet peeve?


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

Smokin In The Boys Room - Brownsville Station

What is your biggest vice?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cocaine - Cream & Eric Clapton 

What's the one thing in life you'll never regret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Runnin' With The Devil - Van Halen

Today is a good day for?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The Naming of Things - Andrew Bird

What is your favourite name?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

mr jones-counting crows:boogie


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

How will you get there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swing from Limb to Limb (My Home Is in Your Jungle) - Sophie B. Hawkins

What do you feel like doing right now?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dancing in The Moonlight

What are you shouting about?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

This fire

So, how's the weather?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Black Rain- Ozzy Osbourne 
Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles

What is the best thing about life?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

We Are Future Housing Devolpments For Maggots- The Last Felony

How will you die?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Up up and Away (In my beautiful balloon) 

What do you like to do first thin in the morning?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Jumpdaf*ckup - Soulfly

What do you want for christmas?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Rabbit fur coat - Jenny Lewis

what's bothering you right now?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Why was I The Last To Know - Pink

Why was I the last to know?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Dont Ever F*cking Question That - Atmosphere

Where are my keys?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

in The House of the Rising Sun - Animals

Where do you buy groceries??


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Captain Kelly's Kitchen - Dropkick Murphys

what do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sing - My Chemical Romance

Whats your favourite colour?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm so green - can

so where did you sleep last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Cherry Moon - Prince

If you had a fly on the end of your nose what would you do to get it off?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dance Dance - Fall Out Boy

Where do you belong?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nowhere-Murderdolls
Should I trust you?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

You better you bet.
Where are you from?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

City of Satan - Turbonegro
Where is your dream vacation spot?


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

Blue Hawaii- Elvis 

What is your favorite car?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Hot Rod Hemi Hearse - The Krank Daddies

Where was the last place you went?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

a walk through hell - say anything

What are you doing right now?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Free fallin' - Tom Petty

What's your life motto?


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

This is War by 30 seconds to mars
what are you thinking at?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

We gotta get out of this place-The Animals
What's your idea of paradise?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dating a Porn Star - The Weepies 

Who is at the door?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

"Mailman" -- Soundgarden

What are you wearing to the party?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Birthday Suit-Pleasure P
Are you crazy?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

You Never Know - Immortal Technique 
Who was the last person you talked to?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Big Poppa - Biggie Smalls

What do you want to do tonight?


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

No One Knows- Queens of the Stone Age
What's the first thing you're gonna do in the morning?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

I Just Wanna Go Hunting - Ted Nugent

What are your plans for 2011?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Go with the flow -queens of the stoneage-

What's wrong with the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're All Mad Here - Tom Waits

What just happened?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I Started a Joke

What time is it?


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

4AM - Lostprophets

what's your favourite gemstone?


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

eye of the tiger - survivor
Where are you going


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never you mind

What are you protesting about?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

That's Not Beef, That's Pork - Atmosphere

What are you looking for?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking For Love (In All the Wrong Places)-Marc Almond

What do you wish for?


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Love and Happiness - Al Green

Do you like people?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Certain People I know - Morrissery

Why are you fighting?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I Got High - Afroman

If you could tell the world anything that you wanted what would it be?


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Monsters in the Parasol - Queens of the Stone Age

What are you gonna do on new years eve night?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The Four Horsemen - Metallica

What do you want to do?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Get Rich or Die Tryin- 50 Cent

What did you want to be when you were a kid?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Bad Dream Mama - Eagles of Death Metal

What would you like for Christmas?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Raspberry Beret-Prince

What is your dream?


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Could it be you-- Cascada

What are you currently looking forward to?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Howling at the Moon (Sha-La-La) - The Ramones
How do you think you will die?


----------



## Gayle (Dec 27, 2010)

Completely Pleased - Semisonic

If you could go anywhere right now, where would it be?


----------



## awesome1234 (Dec 13, 2010)

California dreamin - the mamas & the papas

what do you do in your free time?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Get Around by the Beach Boys

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pink- Aerosmith

Where do you want to live?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Octopus's Garden by The Beatles

What's your greatest fear?


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm Not Alone - Calvin Harris

How was 2010 for you?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Passionless, Pointless-PJ Harvey

What do you look like?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Monster - Lady Gaga ;]

What is one of your pet peeves?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

American Idot - Greenday

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sing, Sing, Sing (With a Swing) - Benny Goodman w/ Gene Krupa

What did you have for dinner last night?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cocaine by Eric Clapton

What if your plan for the day?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

She Works Hard for the Money - Donna Summer

What's your favorite hang out spot?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Down In The Boondocks by Billy Joy Royal

If you could travel anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to Paradise - Green Day

Where are you right now?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

(on) Holiday - Green Day

What's the best medicine?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Heroin by Velvet Underground

What do you think about when you stare at the sunset?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Life, Love and Other Mysteries-Point of Grace

What are you doing?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Going To California by Led Zeppelin

What do you do when it's always cold and raining?


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

its always raining in my head by staind

what time did you wake up?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Way too late- The Tractors

What is Happiness?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Adrift and at peace - Nine Inch Nails

Why me?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Who are you? - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If someone stepped on your foot what would you do?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I won't back down by Tom Petty


What did you do on the weekend?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Learn to fly--foo fighters

Where are you?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dreaming of you - selena

what do you want right now?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Coffee -Dethklok

Why not?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Because - The Beatles

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Running away--hoobastank

Where do you see yourself in 5 years?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Friend - Keely Hawkes

When you have a bad case of brain freeze what do you do?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cry, Cry, Cry- Johnny Cash

What do you do when you get home a little late at night?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Cry Alone - The Black Keys

What's 2 + 2?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago

Where's Captain Kirk?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Paradise City- Guns n' Roses

What does the future hold?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Revolution by The Beatles

What caused the Russian Revolution?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

First Day of My Life - Bright Eyes

What happens when we die?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You Oughta Know by Alanis Morissette

What are you going to do when your future plans don't work out?


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

***** Them XD - Human Resource*

what's the flavour of the best day in your life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tutti Frutti - Little Richard

If they made a movie of your life what would the title be?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

People=S*** --Slipknot

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing Lasts Forever - Nas

What do you do when you're angry?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Kill the A**holes - Stormtroopers of Death

What would you do with $1,000?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cigarettes and Coffee - Otis Redding

What would you do if you got pregnant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freak Out - Avril Lavigne 

When you go to the movies what do you buy at the concession stand?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sex and Candy by Marcy Playground

What would you do if you were in a lake and your canoe started flooding with water?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cocaine - J.J. Cayle

Who was the 23rd president of the US?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

White Man-Queen

What do you do when you're alone?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I Touch Myself - Blondie


Where would you like to be in 10 years?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Motion Pictures - Neil Young

Favorite planet?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Valley's of Neptune by Jimi Hendrix

What is the worst part of your body to get sunburnt?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Tush--ZZ Top

What is the moon made of?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead

Why are you awake?


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

State I Am In - Belle and Sebastian

What's that smell?


----------



## ethelonia (Feb 1, 2011)

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

How would you describe your parents?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Scars -- Papa Roach

What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

TNT by ACDC

Name one place you want to travel to but for whatever reason you can't.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Texas Flood by Stevie Ray Vaughan

If you saw a shooting star, what would you wish for?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars

who kill thier babbys. becuse these babby cant frigth back?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Run To The Hills by Iron Maiden

When you want to reach out to someone but you can't, what do you do?


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> Run To The Hills by Iron Maiden
> 
> When you want to reach out to someone but you can't, what do you do?


Beat it!

Why did I even click on this thread?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Because by The Beatles

Do you prefer the Pacific Ocean or the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Want A New Drug by Huey Lewis And The News

What do you do when you wake up in the morning, but refuse to go out because it's raining?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bubble Bath - Deep Side

If you could buy your best friend anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Australia" - The Kinks

What's your dream job?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Making It Work by Doug & The Slugs

What do you think of when you walk along the shore of a beach?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's Rent Bikes From 1942 by Youth Pictures Of Florence Henderson


What was your first pet?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Such great heights- The postal service
If you could change anything from the past what would you change?


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Bellbird said:


> Everything - Lifehouse
> 
> What are you addicted to?


Addicted to Spuds - Weird Al

What are you thankful for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boob Fairy - Deirdre Flint

Who's knocking at the front door?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Amanda by Boston

Who's running out the back door?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr Pain the Judds
what do you want to yell?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Bad Romance / Lady Ga Ga

what is your best quality?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Too Tough To Die - Black Label Society
Where's the beef?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

In my Head - No Doubt

If you could ask God one question, what would it be?


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Why? - Annie Lennox

Who wears short shorts?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Clint Eastwood - The Gorillaz

What is the best place to go on vacation?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Interstate 8 - Modest Mouse

Best way to cure a headache?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Sleep Around the Clock - Belle and Sebastian

What do you do when you're in trouble?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

escape/ no doubt
What do you want?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne

How are you feeling?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Good Enough / Evanescence 

What do you wish you could be?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Bigger Than the Devil - Stoormtroopers of Death 
Who did you look up to as a child?


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Maria- Blondie :b
What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga

What have you never done?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never gunna give you up - Rick Astley

Where do you see yourself in 10 years??


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dead! -My Chemical Romance :um 

Who are you?


----------



## Slimeoney (Feb 10, 2011)

Stranger In A Strange Land - 30 Seconds to Mars

Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Acrosss The Universe by The Beatles

What was your childhood dream that was never fulfilled?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Rule the World - Take That

What do you think of me?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Heart of Gold- Tori Amos

What does happiness mean to you?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Darts of Pleasure - Franz Ferdinand

Where do you want to be?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

In The Sun - She & Him
where is your happy place?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

holiday in my head by smashmouth
what word best discribes you?


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheap - Seasick Steve
What did you do yesterday?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Me,Myself & I-Beyonce..lol 

What would you try and save if your house was on fire?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Mother - Pink Floyd

How do you feel about gay marriage?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

It's not right, but it's ok-Whitney Houston...lol..just kidding

my real response is...

I don't care-Fall Out Boy

First thing that comes to your mind when you find a girl/boy attractive?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye

First thought when entering a room full of strangers?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sometimes by The Jesus And Mary Chain

What is the longest time you have gone without sex?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Forever -Breaking Benjamin

What will tomorrow be like?


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Complicated - Rolling Stones

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka - Korpiklaani

What will you do over Spring Break?


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Kill em' all - Metallica

I meant all the bacterias in my mouth using this










Say something positive about yourself


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm Alright, Ma - Bob Dylan 

What do you do when your angry?


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

Put The Waterbug In The Policeman's Ear- The Flaming Lips.



Where do you live?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Walking in LA- Missing Persons

If you could do whatever the hell you felt like doing right now, what would you do?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Kill Your Mother, Rape Your Dog- Dying Fetus

Why so serious?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Meds Aren't Working - Dystopia 

What form of transportation do you use?


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Big Boat (Buddy & Junior's Thing) - Buddy Guy and Junior Wells

When is the world going to end?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

October by U2

What was the saddest day of your life?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

rockyraccoon said:


> October by U2
> 
> What was the saddest day of your life?


Try sleeping with a broken heart-Alicia Keys

How do you wish to die?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rubber Bullets by 10cc

Name a song that has the message of suicide?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Fade to Black by Metallica

How do you prefer to travel (car, plane, boat, train?)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cars by Gary Numan

What day of the week do you like least?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

"Manic Monday" - The Bangles

What is your dream job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Man - Van Halen

What animal would you have as a pet if you could?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd have a Buffalo Soldier.

What do you like to do in the rain?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laughter in the Rain

Where do you like to eat when on vacation?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Down By The Seaside by Led Zeppelin

What do you do when you get peanut butter stuck to the roof of your mouth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bomb Iran - Vince Vance and the Valiants :lol

What's that up in the air?


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Aeroplanes - B.o.B

If you had a million bucks, what's the first thing you would buy?


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

House - Elton John

What are you craving at the moment?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Anything That's Part Of You by Elvis Presley

What objects do you see when you look at the clouds?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds - beatles

what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast - Pink Floyd

Where is your head at?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Back in the USSR - The Beatles

What would you like to be doing?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sitting In The Midday Sun by The Kinks

If you could travel anywhere in North America, where would you go to?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Detroit Rock City - Kiss

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

"Miss Impossible" - Poets of the Fall

What is the source of your troubles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Genes - Outta Control 

What do you do on a sunny day?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Only Heaven Knows - Foreigner

Who were you with yesterday?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Girls in Black - Airbourne

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Run Throught The Jungle by CCR

What would you do if you were stuck in a cabin that was surrounded by snow and there was no way out?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Stumbleina - Smashing pumpkins

What would you do if someone pulled a gun on you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Won't Back Down by Tom Petty

What would you do if you fell out of an airplane and were plunging to your death?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Madness and Sorrow -- Blaze Bayley

Why are you wasting your time posting to Just For Fun?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Can't Get No Satisfaction by The Rolling Stones

Can you respond with a song that was released this year?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't hold your breath - Nicole Scherzinger

Why won't you talk to me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Our lips are sealed-The Go-Go's

Where were you last night?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

On the Dancefloor - David Guetta

How do you feel?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I feel free by Cream

Where is Waldo?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

By your side - sade

What did u promise her?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Here comes the sun - The Beatles

How are you feeling?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dazed And Confused by Led Zeppelin

What would you do if you went camping and forgot to bring some food?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Hunter--Bjork

What is your biggest regret?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

The day I left the womb - Escape the Fate

What makes you happy?


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Music - Madonna

What makes you depressed?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Breaking the habit- Linkin Park

What do you enjoy doing the most?


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Starting Over - John Lennon.

Why can't we be makin' love nice and easy?


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Creep - Radiohead (haha sorry, had to)

What's your favorite pastime?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sexual - Amber

Why am I never on time?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Immature--Bjork P)

What's the craziest thing you've ever done?


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground

What inspires you?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T - Arentha Franklin

@SlightlyJaded.. as I was typing I think your avatar changed. It's really beautiful picture. You are a very much so!  Nice~

Who are you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Angel of Death - Slayer !

What do you really want to do right now?


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Hawl - Florence+The Machine

Where are you?


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

California king bed-Rihanna

How would you sum up your life so far?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Confused - Lenny Kravitz

What makes you hide in your shell the most?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Shameful - Atreyu

What's your worst fault?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred

What's for dinner?


----------



## Tsunawada (Nov 12, 2010)

Chic N' Stew/Pizza Pie- System of a Down

How do magnets work?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Opposites Attract by Paula Abdul

How many phases of the moon are there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pieces of Eight - Styx

Where should I go today?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Under The Boardwalk by The Drifters

How were the pyramids of Egypt built?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Work Together - Canned Heat

Who are you calling on the phone?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Psycho Killer - Talking Heads

In which way did you die?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr. Self Destruct - NIN

What will you be doing at the end of the world?


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Cocaine - Robin Thicke

What's your favorite food?


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson

What haunts you at night?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I Walk Alone - Greenday

What will people remember most about you?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

My Freeze Ray - Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog

What would you like to tell your teacher?


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Show Me Something New - Shout Out Louds

When is it okay to tell a lie?


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I Will Protect You - Korn

What's the weather like today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does It Always Rain on Me- - Travis


How would you finish this line? "Today is a good day..."


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Come On, Come Out - A Fine Frenzy

What's going to be the title of your biopic?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm So Tired by The Beatles

What cheers you up during the day?


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Butta Love- Next


What physical trait do you look at the moment you meet a person of the opposite sex?


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Bend and Not Break - Dashboard Confessional

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Candy Shop - 50 cent.

How long do we have to save the world?


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

5 Years Time - Noah and the Whale

One of the 50 ways to leave your lover?


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Cheating while she's wearing my ring- Michael Sterling

Who Am I??


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I am a Rock - Simon and garfunkel

What time is it ?.

Trooper


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

5:19 - Matt Wertz

Who do you think you are?


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sunshine - Gabrielle

What point of life are you at?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The End by The Doors

What would you do if you graduated from college and couldn't find a job?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Party All The Time..Eddie Murphy

Do you like tomatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup - The Lonely Forest

Where are you going this summer?


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

We're off to see the wizard- wizard of oz people

What in the world is that?


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a huge success - Daesung

Why can't you be more like Elvis?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lose Yourself - Eminem

How are you?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Rolling In The Deep -Adele

What are your plans for today? 

________________
"Public opinion is a weak tyrant compared with our own private opinion. what a man thinks of himself, that it is which determines, or rather indicates, his fate." 
— Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Sailing to America - Saxon

What are you waiting for?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

A Certain Romance- Arctic Monkeys

What time is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Minutes to Midnight - Boys Like Girls

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

My Bologna~ Weird Al Yankovic

Where are we going?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Old School Hollywood- System of a Down
Hm,how are we going to get there?


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Manic Street Preachers - 'Donkeys'
What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Happy - Best Coast

How is your summer so far?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hard To Explain- The strokes
What's going on?


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac - 'World Turning'
Why do bad things happen to good people?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

No One Knows- Queens of the Stone Age
What happened?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tragedy by The Bee Gees

What do you do when you are sad?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Breathe - Michelle Branch

What's your pet peeve?


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Goldfrapp - Clowns
What is the last thing you would ever put in your mouth?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pocket Full of Kryptonite-Spin Doctors

What will I find whilst cleaning out my garage?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Spiderwebs - No Doubt

What would you find if you cleaned out my closet?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dancing Shoes- Arctic Monkeys
What is that over there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer For My Horses - Toby Keith and Willie Nelson

What is that under your bed?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Some Kind of Monster - Metallica

Who is that in the mirror?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

The Police and the Private-Metric
What are they holding?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

holding back the years -Simply Red
Why do you always do this to me?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I Can't Remember - Alice in Chains

What are you afraid of?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Waterfalls- TLC

What do you dream about?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Peace Train-Cat Stevens

What should I do to feel I'm not alone?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga

What is one thing you want most in the world?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Someone Who Cares - Three Days Grace

What do you do on a typical day?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Imagine - John Lennon

What would you say to your best friend?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I Love You -Donna Summer
What's your favourite food?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Chop Suey-System of a down 
What have you been up to?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Misery Business - Paramore

What are you thinking?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

4th of July - Soundgarden

What is your mood right now?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Hurt -Johnny Cash (Cover)

What are you missing?


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Compliments - Bloc Party

Where's Waldo?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

By the Bed-Phantom Planet
Where's my poncho?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Living La Vida Loca-Ricky Martin

How can I make more money?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Smile Like You Mean It -The Killers

Why are you here?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - U2

What is something that makes you cry?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

The sound of silence - Simon and Garfunkel

What is something that makes you laugh?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating Spiders - Psapp

When you make a sandwich what's your secret ingredient?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Vanilla ice cream -Barbara Cook 
Will you marry me?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"Who do you think you are"?--Elvis Costello 

Are you happy with your life?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"Wouldn't it be Nice" -The Beach Boys

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Breaking the Law - Judas Priest

What is one thing you want to do before you die?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

See the world -Gomez
How was your day?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bad To The Bone by George Thorogood & The Destroyers

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

New Realization-Sublime

How would you like to live?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Feel Good Lost (Broken Social Scene)

What do you wish you were doing?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

The Ultimate Sin - Ozzy

Where do you wish you were?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rewind - stereophonics

your regrets?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Running Away (Friendly Fires)


What's your mood?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

[email protected] Tuna All My Life- Foo Fighters
@alltoall Lifeless Dead-Mad Season

Your proudest moment?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I kissed a girl - Katy Perry

Favorite childhood activity?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Given The Dog A Bone by ACDC

Something that makes you smile.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

The Downfall of Us All - A Day To Remember

Whats wrong with your dog?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Little Bleeding - Crooked Fingers

What happens in your Dreams?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

He Dreams He's Awake (by Stars)

When are you your happiest?


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

When the Sun Goes Down - Arctic Monkeys

What are you afraid of?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

The Devil--PJ Harvey

What made you the person you are today?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

My penis

What is your username....... What now *****es


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> My penis
> What is your username....... What now *****es


is that supposed to be a song...well anyways...

Outside World- unknown artist- album:Trance the Vocal Session European Edition

what is your goal in life?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

zerogrim said:


> is that supposed to be a song anyways...
> 
> Outside World- unknown artist- album:Trance the Vocal Session European Edition
> 
> what is your goal in life?


For you to "show me your genitals" jon lajoie

And yes they are real songs

What is your preffered value for tempurature?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cold As Ice by Foreigner

What do you do when you can't sleep?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Shout at the devil - Motley crue

What do you do when you are frustrated?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Stop - Jane's Addiction.

What do you dream about?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wild Honey Pie by The Beatles

What was your greatest achievement?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking for Nothing - Aimee Mann

Finish this sentence, "On a sunny day I like to..."


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Shine a light - mcfly


Whats the best song everr?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiptoe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim

When you look out your window what do you see?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The Garden - Mirah

I give you a flamethrower... What do you do with it?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Shoot Down The Stars -Gym Class Heroes

Why are you here?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Breakdown by The Alan Parsons Project

What do you think of when a ship's haul disappears over the horizon?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Into The Ocean -Blue October

How would you describe yourself to someone you've never met?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm So Tired by The Beatles

How do you feel when clouds roll over the Sun?


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Rainy days and Mondays always get me down - the Carpenters

What do you do for kicks?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains

How would you describe the perfect person?


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Sleazy - kesha 

How would you describe your family?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inmates (We're All Crazy) - Alice Cooper 

How is it going today?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Holding my own - The Darkness

What annoys you?


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Brain stew -greenday

Whats you favourite word?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Hope" - Rush

What place would you like to visit?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kokomo by The Beach Boys

What is your favourite place on Earth?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Dakota- Stereophonics.

Who is your mortal enemy?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I am - Killing Heidi

What's a cure for indecision?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream - Sarah McLachlan 

What would you do in case of a Zombie attack?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Run run run - Phoenix

What would you do if your computer crashed?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Blow Up- J.Cole

How does that make you feel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Enough to Travel - The Be Good Tanyas

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Walked in the rain - UB40

What are you trying to do?


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm just trying to find some peace of mind- Van Morrison

Where would you rather be?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Next to You - Jordin Sparks 

Wanna hang out later?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Show me a good time- Drake

What's most important to you?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Escape - 30 Seconds to Mars

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Blessed- Christina arguliaria. 


WHat do you want to be for halloween?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing Pirates - Norah Jones

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego? :um


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know - The Sheepdogs

What's that on the floor?!


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles

Who's in charge?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wormboy-Marilyn Manson

What is your worst nightmare?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Going away to college - Blink 182

What's your goal?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I Want to Break Free - Queen

What do you see when you first wake up?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I Scream - Down

Fight or flight?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

I Fall to Pieces - Patsy Cline

Why can't you just relax?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Brompton Cocktail - Avenged Sevenfold

What's your problem?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Sick Again - Led Zeppelin

How do you mend a broken heart?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer - The Beatles

You've just stubbed your toe, what's the first thing that comes out of your mouth?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"Hurts so good" John Mellencamp

Who knows you best?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

King Of Those Who Know - Cynic


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> King Of Those Who Know - Cynic


No question?

OK I'll do one:

What is the best thing in existence?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Blood Pigs- Otep

What's the worst thing in existence?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

People - King Crimson



WalkingDisaster said:


> No question?


Ugh. Long day for me.

Will you make it past age 50?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Already Dead - Shocking Pinks

What are you looking at?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

BoysBoysBoys - Lady Gaga :lol

How did you get here?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"The long and winding road" The Beatles

Who scares you?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm "Afraid of Everyone" The National

What do you want for christmas?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Christmas with the Devil - Spinal Tap

Where are you spending your vacation?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm "Walking on the moon" The Police

What happens after the rain?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Here Comes The Sun- The Beatles

Why is the world so bad?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

"Because Of You" Kelly Clarkson 

What is your favourite food?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

"Poison Apples" - Motley Crue

What do you like to do in the rain?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

D.A.N.C.E. - Justice

Are we there yet?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Why is this taking so long?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Complication - NIN

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing - The Script

Where were you yesterday?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Peaches-The Stranglers

Why do you dress like that?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Walking With Gods - Killing Joke

What's it take for you to take a journey with me to lands far away?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf

How long have I been asleep?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Your Life - The Band Perry 

When you go out on saturday night where do you like to go?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

In Da Club - 50 Cent

What do you call somebody who is clever?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

The Man Who Sold the World - David Bowie

Whatever happened to Fay Wray?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old King Kong - George Jones

What are your daydreams like?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

The Best Deceptions- Dashboard Confessional

Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosanna - Toto

What would you like to do?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Come out and play! - The Offspring

Flowers look nice and pretty, but before that they must -


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers

What is your favourite thing to eat?


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Lemon Tree - Fool's Garden

What's something embarrassing you've done?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Freaking out- Adema

What's something you're proud of?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

My Wena- Bowling For Soup

Why, God? Why?!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Bleeding Is A Luxury - Atreyu

To be, or not to be?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

To be with you - Mr. Big

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wicked Games- The Weeknd

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so lonesome I could cry - Hank Williams

What would you do if you had a million dollars?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Scream - Micheal Jackson & Janet Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Someone forgot to give us a question so I'll do it.

Where did you grow up?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Sin City - ACDC

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Oopsies! LOL. Thanks for covering.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Walking after Midnight -- Patsy Cline

What happens after you die?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC

How's the Weather?


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

The Sky is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan

What are you reading?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Music - Madonna

What time is it?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

It's 5:00 Somewhere

How will you die?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Behind the Wheel - Depeche Mode

What's holding you back?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

The Unamed feeling- Metallica

what's your favorite word?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

What should I say next?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Bring it on--Godsmack

Whats the time where you are?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Nine in the Afternoon - Panic at the disco

What inspires you?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Blackbirds-Linkin Park

What angers you?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Driving My Car-Madness

What advice could you give me?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't Believe A Word - Octavia Sperati (Thin Lizzy)

How are you feeling?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Resentment - Beyonce

Why did you do that?


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

Somebody Told Me - Killers

Where are you going?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Where They Wonder - Horrorpops

What are you thinking about?


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bad Romance. What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Waking The Demon - Bullet For my Valentine

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking in the Day - The Tossers

What makes you Happy?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Sex is on fire - Kings of Leon

Who are you thinking about


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

The One I Love - R.E.M.

Where should I meet her?


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Molly's Chambers - Kings of Leon

Why didn't you call me?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm Bad - Michael Jackson

What did she look like?


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Like a virgin

Who is she?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

What should we do together?


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

Everything - A Cursive Memory

Whatcha doin?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Doin your mom - That youtube douche

What's it like outside today?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

1000 degrees - Lil wayne

Why did you slap them?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

m doing nothing but yes feeling lonely

song- loneliness


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

^^ I Never Knew - Deborah Cox

Why didn't they press charges?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Because of You- Kelly Clarkson

Why did you scream so loud?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Familiar feeling - Moloko

How do you want it?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Crazy - Seal

Where did I leave my keys?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

In one ear- Cage The Elephant

Who punched you in the face?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The A-team- Ed Sheeran

What's that on your shoulder?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Devil - Beast


What's that perfume?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

November Rain - Guns N Roses

What do you see out the window?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Eyes - Rogue Wave

What are they doing there?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Work - Jimmy Eat World

What are you eating?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Candy Man - Christina Aguilera

How did you do that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cause I'm A Genius - Mixtapes

If they made a movie of your life what would it be called?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

People Are Strange - The Doors

How would you describe your hair?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think Im going bald - Rush

What turns you on?


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Sexy thing - David Deejay

What is your greatest fear?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm Not The Man I Used To Be - Fine Young Cannibals

What do you wish you had said?


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm Broken - Pantera

What is the first thing you do when you wake up?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Nails for breakfast, and Tacks for Snacks - Panic at the Disco

What's something you miss right now?


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Little Secrets - Passion Pit

What's your worst habit?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Watching The Wheels - John Lennon

What do you feel like yelling?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do the evolution!

Pearl Jam



What's that coming over the hill?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Donald Trump - Mac Miller

What were his last words?


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

It Wasn't Me - Shaggy

what's the best way to get from here to there?


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

Fast As You Can- Fiona Apple.

What is on your mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emptiness - Esterlyn

How do you spend your weekends?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

At the Dept. of Forgotten Songs - Jens Lekman

Where do you see yourself in 5 years time?


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Hotel California - Eagles

You want to join me?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Let Me Think About It - Ida Corr vs Fedde Le Grand

How do you feel about work?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I Don't Care - Apocalyptica

Where would you like to travel to?


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

Field of Innocence--Evanescence.

How you doin'?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Empty - The Cranberries

What would you like to hear from the one you love?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm with you- Avril Lavigne

If you could say anything to anybody, what would it be?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Hang with me - Robyn

Where to from here?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Doesn't Really Matter - Platinum Blonde

What's that in the sky?


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Depends - Blink 182

Where would you rather be right now?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

City of Delusion - Muse

what do you say to someone that has called you a jerk?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

okcancel:1059397044 said:


> City of Delusion - Muse
> 
> what do you say to someone that has called you a jerk?


You're going down-sick puppies
How long does it take for a heart to mend?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

100 Years - Five for Fighting

What would you like to do?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

What Do I Have To Do? - Stabbing Westward


Meditate or proliferate?


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

BlazingLazer said:


> What Do I Have To Do? - Stabbing Westward
> 
> Meditate or proliferate?


Meditate - Out of eden

i'm bored, any ideas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Day at the Beach - Nazareth

How would you describe your body?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Fit But You Know It - The Streets


Kamikaze style or commando?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here Comes the Pain - Slayer

Where did you just get back from?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars

If you could go back in time what would you do?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sing for the moment- Eminem

If you could go to one place, what place would that be?


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

paradise -coldplay

What do you want to be reborn as? (if rebirth does exist?)


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Teenager - Deftones

What do you do when you get sunburned?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Burn- Mobb Deep

What do you want most?


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone like you- Adele.

What is your life goal?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Love, the hardest way - HIM

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black Wedding- Meg and Dia

What is something you dread?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hurt - Johnny Cash

What did you drop on the floor?


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sugar- System of a down (I really did lol)

Best way to describe confusion?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Ghettoway Car - The 69 Eyes

What's your favourite time of day?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

In my place-Cold play


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahhh I forgot the question lol

What is your favorite celebrity?


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Faith , George Michaels

What is the square root of pi?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

One (.772) - U2

Where do you get inspiration from?


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

It's the end of the world as we know it- r.e.m.

What's the worst thing to ever happen to mankind?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Death of the Gods - Primordial

What was the last thing you googled?


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Why don't you get a job- offspring

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Close Your Eyes to See by Circa Survive

Do you play sports?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleep - Midnight Oil

What do you like about the day?


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

little things- Bush

boxers or briefs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Underwear Song - Ember Swift 

What does your parrot like to say?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Die Mother****er Die- Dope

What's the weather like outside?


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

New Moon on Monday - Duran Duran (Or Friday. Bleh.)

How is your mother's cooking?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Better Days- Goo Goo Dolls

How has your day been?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What keeps you going?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Desire - U2

Where do you find consolation?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heaven at night- Kid Cudi

What do you like about yourself?


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

So nice, so smart - Kimya Dawson

Are you a virgin?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't want no one minute man - Missy Elliot


Are you moody?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violent Mood Swings - Stabbing Westward 

Where do you like to walk to calm your nerves?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

The World Outside- Eyes Set to Kill

What is something you love to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morphine and Chocolate - 4 Non Blondes

What do you do for a living?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Talking to the Walls - Finger Eleven

What do you enjoy the most?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Swimming in miami- Owl city*

*Who do you admire?*


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

My friend of Misery- Metallica

Who are you envious of?


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

She Doesn't Know - Epik High

What do you really hate?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*"fuel" by metallica*

*Where were you born??*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

*L.A.*P.D - The Offspring

What's one thing you can't stand?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Home - Staind

How do you feel on days when everything goes your way?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

One Fine Day - The Offspring

What's something you secretly like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Eyes and Freckles - Chris Ledoux 

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*What them girls like - Smokey Ft. Flo Rida*

*If you could be with anyone who would it be?*


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Iris- Goo Goo Dolls

If you could get one thing for Christmas (or Hanukkah) what would it be?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

The Turtle - Nathan Fake

If the world ended tomorrow, what would you do to constitute your last big bang?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond

How would describe your childhood?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Black Water Falls - The War on Drugs


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll ask a question: How would you describe your parents?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Why don't you like me?

"You never give me your money........"


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

^ I don't understand your reply! I will answer the person 2 posts above!

Army Ants - Stone Temple Pilots

What did you enjoy doing when you were a kid?


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

The Great Escape - Boys Like Girls

What do you want to do everyday if you could?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Smoke two joints - Sublime

How was your thanksgiving?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Than Nothing - Jennifer Trynin

What/Who do you find to be a thing of beauty?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fire - Red Hot Chili Peppers

What was your happiest dream?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Japan Air - Swayzak

How would you fend off a rabid possum?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Wrath Within - Children of Bodom

How is your day going?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good - Better Than Ezra

What are you doing right now?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Waiting for an invitation- benji hughes

How are you today?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy? - Mudvayne

What do you do on Tuesdays?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hold On - En Vogue

What would you do or say if someone tripped you on purpose?


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Baka na Hito ~Miyavi (Stupid One)

How/ what do you do to wake people up?^^


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Party-beyonce

What is the best gift you could receive?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Everlasting love - Gloria Estefan

Where would you like to live?


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

Californication. I've been before, to SF and would love to go back. 


Whats your favourite thing to do?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Sing, Sing a Song....

What do you do when you run out of hope?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drink With the Devil - Rum Rebellion 

What did you win on Ebay?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

No Stress - Laurent Wolf

What do you want to tell your boyfriend/girlfriend/crush?


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Snuffy said:


> No Stress - Laurent Wolf
> 
> What do you want to tell your boyfriend/girlfriend/crush?


Hello, I Love You- The Doors

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Inventing shadows- dia frampton

What is your hobby?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Twist & Shout - Beatles

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Incense and Peppermints.

Do you believe in love?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love is a Many Splendored Thing

How do you get to work/school?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Walk - Pantera

What sort of pet do you have?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Blood Pigs- Otep

What mood are you in?


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Better Off Alone - Alice Deejay

How do you feel about the holiday season?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

My Heart Is Broken-Evanescence 

How do you handle disappointment?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Wine Of Sin - Chrome Division

What can you always count on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death and Taxes - Kid Dynamite

What did the message on your answering machine say?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Call Me When You're Sober -EV

How nicely was the last gift you gave received by the person you gave it to?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

She Was Asking For It - Cannibal Corpse

What do you find is the most effective way of removing trees?


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

TNT. Ac Dc. Where can I find my keys


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Paradise-cold play

your mood?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

In The Dark - Josh Ritter

What are your Holiday plans?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Cigarettes & Alcohol - Oasis

What would you do if you were invisible for 24 hours?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ultraviolence - Betty X

What's the worst thing about being chased by bears?


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep on Running- Spencer Davis Group

What's your favorite time of day?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

No Hassle Night -The Dead Weather

How do you want to be treated?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

A Little Respect - Erasure

Who was the last person to call you?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Metro Station - Kelsey

Your favourite thing?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

The Quiet Place - In Flames

What's your most terrifying way to die?


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

The Hanging Garden - AFI

How do you handle pain?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Use It For Good- Fallulah

What do you often dream?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

The world outside-eyes set to kill

How are you feeling this december?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Farther Away-Evanescence 

What do you first think when faced with a challenge?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Panic switch-silversun pickups

How was your christmas this year?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Better- Regina Spektor 

Where do you wish you could be?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Back in the day-ahmad

What are you doing on new years eve?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

My Happiness - Powder finger

What are u doing 2moro?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

twistin by the pool - dire straits

did you have a good Chistmas?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I took too long and faarked it up - by the who


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Who are you?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

you can call me Al - Paul Simon

what do you look like?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Handsome Devil - The Smiths

Where do you wish you were right now?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Dead-my chemical romance

If zombies appeared at your door, what would you do?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Young forever-jay-z

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wart Hog - The Ramones

Your favourite colour?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Amber-311

Favorite time of day?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Afterdark - Blaqk Audio.

What will be your dying words?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Live and let die- Guns N' Roses

How have your holidays been?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Complicated - Rihana


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

kaaryn:1059538589 said:


> Complicated - Rihana


You never asked a question o:


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cant tell me nothing - Kanye West ..(In answer to no question)


Something you're afraid of?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Pain - Three Days Grace

What will you be doing on New Years Eve?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Money for Nothin - Dire Straits

are you drinking alcohol tonight?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

No - Shakira 

Whats your favorite color?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Purple Rain - Prince

what is your favourite food?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Candy - Iggy Pop

Who do you love?


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Sister Christian - Night Ranger

What is your favorite place?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

24 Year Party Dungeon - Cerebral Bore

A visual question, how does this picture make you feel?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

It Must have been Love - Roxette

What is a goal you have for 2012?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

To Be Scared By An Owl - Alesana

Your best pick up line?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

sexy boy - Air

whats the weather like where you are?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Im blue-eiffel 65

How are you feeling?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Unstoppable - E.S. Posthumus

Can you describe yourself in one word?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bored - Deftones

What's outside your window?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Starry Starry Night - Don Mclean

do you like chocolate?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

For Sure - Lostprophets

Your favourite place in the world?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Our House - Madness

how was your day?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

It's Not Even Breakfast - Nick Arundel and Ron Fish

What have you eaten today?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis

do you like life?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

When It Rains - Paramore

What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Get yourself High - Chemical Brothers

what is your favourite hobby?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Dragging Dead Bodies in Blue Bags Up Really Long Hills - Escape the Fate

What were you like in high school?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing - Alex Lloyd

what are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sailing to Constantinople - Jesper Kyd

If you could change your name to anything, what would it be?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Mr. Brightside - The Killers

What will you be doing in five years time?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Nefury said:


> Mr. Brightside - The Killers
> 
> What will you be doing in five years time?


Back in the High Life Again (Steve Winwood)

How do you feel when you see someone attractive of the opposite sex?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

It's A Beautiful Thing - Ocean Colour Scene

You can't have a traditional church wedding, where do you want to get married?


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Jail - Down

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

TheCynicalEye said:


> Jail - Down
> 
> What is your favorite meal?


Tea for Two

How do you usually feel after sex?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

humourless said:


> Tea for Two
> 
> How do you usually feel after sex?


"Rocky's strong now!"
Rocky theme (from movie soundtrack)

What's your favourite name? (opposite sex)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny - The Mountain Goats


Where did you end up lastnight?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

In A Zone - Ghetts

Where do you want to die?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Under the Stars - Hans Zimmer

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

Doing Dumb S*** - Ice Cube

What do you say when you fall off the swingset?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley

what is your best feature?


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Eyes Without a Face - Billy Idol

How fast can you run?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

Laser Speed - Between The Buried And Me

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Pork and beans- Weezer

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Blue Morning - Greeley Estates

What do you want to be when you grow up? (As in.. 40's ish)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Coffee - Ani Difranco

What's behind door #3?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

Big Strong Boss - Swans

How many apples can you eat at once?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

One - U2

how many blocks of chocolate can you eat in a day?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

One- Metallica

How many questions can you ask in one minute?


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Seventy Times 7 - Brand New

What is your favorite colour?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Touch of Red - In Flames

Where do you wish you grew up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alternate Universe - Patti Rothberg 

What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I Like To Dance - Hot Chelle Rae

What's your favorite season?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Four Seasons in One day - Crowded House

Do you like Mondays?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

What Difference Does It Make - The Smiths

What do you think of love?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy ever After - Ian Brown

Do you like McDonalds?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hell Yeah - Rev Theory

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

New Shoes - Paolo Nutini

what are your plans for this week?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys

What's under your bed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Monster - Ne-Yo 

Who did you go to the prom with?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

This Charming Man - The Smiths

Do you prefer showers or baths?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Showerbeers! - Bomb the Music Industry!

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The Change - Evanescence

What makes you smile?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Only Sleep - Star F*cking Hipsters

What is wrong with the world?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Love is Rare - Morcheeba

Do you believe in world peace?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Possibly Maybe - Bjork

How do you feel about Nicky Minaj?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I Can Do Without You - Kaiser Chiefs

Do you think anyone fancies you?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

X-B*tches - Ice Cube

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a ham?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

18 - Moby

Do you like brussels sprouts?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Don't Know - Lostprophets

Where are you right this moment?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Hidden Place - Bjork

Do you prefer day time or night time?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The Night- Disturbed

What do you wish your nickname was?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Angel - Eurythmics

do you remember your dreams?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I Remember - deadmau5 & Kaskade

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

Motherless Child - Clutch

When you took the scholastic aptitude test, did you know the answers or did you guess?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Yes I Cheated - Mel Street 

What makes you sad?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

Dollars & Cents - Radiohead

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Move like jagger-maroon 5

What would you do for love?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) - Meat Loaf

Where are you right now?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Buried at Sea - Architects

How are you?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

One Hundred Years - The Cure

What would you do if you saw a ghost?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mr Mug said:


> One Hundred Years - The Cure
> 
> What would you do if you saw a ghost?


Bury Your Head - Saosin

What do you enjoy in life?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Sober and Irrelevant - In Flames

What would you do if a rhino said hello to you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jumpdaf*ckup - Soulfly

How high can you fly?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Pretty Fly for a White Guy (The Offspring)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

kaaryn didn't post a question =/

What did you have for dinner last night?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Mind of the Bat - Miracle of Sound

What's the most important thing to you?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Walk-foo fighters

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Laughing by The Guess Who

What new years resolutions have you already broken?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Sober - Tool 

What is the most exciting thing that happened today?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

a pers0n said:


> Sober - Tool
> 
> What is the most exciting thing that happened today?


The View - Modest Mouse
What would you rather be doing?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bicycle Race - Queen
Where do you wish you were right now?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothingtown - The Offspring

Are you afraid of heights?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i'm not afraid - eminem


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

No Questions Asked- Fleetwood Mac

How do you find happiness?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Herion - The Velvet Underground
What's the most important thing to you?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

It's My Life - Bon Jovi

What was the last thing you said to someone?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

All Right - Fujifabric

What is your worst nightmare?


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Ghost - Fefe Dobson

What makes you dance all night?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

The Arrival of Baby Harry - John Williams

What did you do today?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pray for Plagues - Bring Me The Horizon

Where do you wish you were right now?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Walking on a Dream - Empire of the Sun

What do you use for transport?


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

kaaryn said:


> Walking on a Dream - Empire of the Sun
> 
> What do you use for transport?


Big Red Car - The Wiggles

What is your dream job?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Zebra - This Town Needs Guns
Lol no um what's something you aviod at all costs?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

A Spider In My Room - Barenaked Ladies (the latter I would not avoid )

Where is Waldo?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The Zoo - Scorpions

What is the bet possible name for a cat?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Roxanne - The Police
Do you think the world is gonna end this year?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Pigs Fly - Bulletboys

What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Get Busy - Guano Apes

Who are you?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Steven - Alice Cooper

What is your ideal pet?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

War Pigs - Black Sabbath

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Xmas Cake - Rilo Kiley

Where are you right now?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Brave New Hell - Bloodbath

What are you wearing?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Cleansing Cream - Brown Eyed Girls

How's the weather?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Raining Blood - Slayer

What would you do if I gave you $5?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Cry - MBLAQ

Do you need to do something today?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Burn the Evidence - Billy Talent

How has humanity survived this long?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Makes me wonder-maroon 5

What is your favorite time of year?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

summertime - norah jones

What's your favourite food?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

rainbow


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Swallowed By The Earth - Gothminister

Who do you think should be the next president?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone Like You - Adele

How would you describe yourself as a person?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Subtle Disaster - Ghastly City Sleep

What do you look for in a house to buy?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Fences - Paramore

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Midnight Runner - Pendulum

Where do you live?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Alabama by Neil Young

If you could go anwhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Somewhere I belong- Linkin Park

If you could scream anything, what would it be?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

"IM NOT CRAZY"- Hopsin

How much money you got?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not Enough - Van Halen

What do you do all day?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

drive - incubus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

No Questions Asked - Fleetwood Mac
How do you see your future?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I Can See Clearly Now- Jimmy Cliff :boogie

Do you make your parents proud?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Try, try, try - Smashing Pumpkins

Who do you hang out with?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Emily - From First To Last

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

Informal Gluttony - Between The Buried and Me

Do you like potatoes?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Give it to me baby - The Offspring

What sort of exercise do you like to do?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jump Around - House of Pain

What would you do if you found yourself in shark-infested waters?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Bang a Gong (Get it On) : T Rex

What do you want to be when you grow up (lol)?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Supermodel - Jill Sobule
What did you do yesterday?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

F*** - Bring Me The Horizon

Zombies are knocking at your door, what are you going to do?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Panic switch-silversun pickups

What would you do if I gave you a hug?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Feel Free by Cream

What would you do if you were stranded outside a bar and couldn't find a taxi?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Am I Invisible - Myka, Relocate

What would you do if you were pregnant?


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Give It Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers

What do you wish you said to that jerk from high school?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

F**K you I don't want you back- Eamon lol
What you would give an animal?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wenches & Mead - Alestorm

What are you?


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

French Toast - J

What just happened?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

A Prophecy - Asking Alexandria

Can you tell me what you want, what you really really want?


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Sanity - The viper and Endymion

what are you thinking of right now?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

The Never-Ending Why - Placebo
^^Oh my god, someone who knows Silversun Pickups! 

What do you pray for?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

United - Judas Priest

what will your tombstone read?


----------



## Lowtax (Apr 5, 2011)

edit: kaaryn's a ninja 

The Vines - Get Free

If you had a free pass to do anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't worry, Be Happy - Bob Marley

What do you look forward to?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Set the World On Fire (Annihilator)


Beer: It's what's for breakfast, or, everytime I catch a glass I miss?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I want to break free - Queen

What would your tombstone read..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Afraid - Motley Crue

What is that thing hiding in the bushes?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Mockingbird, Yeah (Nation of Ulysses)


Aim by bow and arrow at: The CEO or the Assisstant Vice President?


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Korsakoff - screwdriver 

You have one wish what do you pick?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Awakening - blessthefall

What did that guy just say to you?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Who Wants Flowers When You're Dead? Nobody. - Bring Me The Horizon

If you could be any animal, what would you be?


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Hills Like White Elephants - Isles and Glaciers

What's that you've got there in your hands?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Deadly Weapons - Eyes Set To Kill

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't know why - Jesse Harris


What is your favorite band?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A.C.D.C. - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

Tell Me All About It -Natalie Cole

What did you first think when you awoke this morning?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Turning Japanese - The Vapors

What is your favourite sight in the world?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Somebody to love - Justin Bieber

Who do you love?


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Good People - Jack Johnson

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Isolation- Counterparts


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

quietmusicman said:


> Isolation- Counterparts
> 
> What Tom Hanks movie are you really vibing with right now?


Jerry Cantrell - Castaway

How many times do you really dance it up? Fo' real???


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Out Of Many, One - Izegrim

What's the best thing about ruling the world?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Stabbing The Drama - Soilwork

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Mr. Bungle - None Of Them Knew They Were Robots


Ice fishing with Bronson Pinchot or out hunting with Lynne Cheney?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Fishing in the Morning ~ Dar Williams

Watch big bang theory tonight or go out?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

She's leaving home - The Beatles :stu haha


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

a pers0n said:


> She's leaving home - The Beatles :stu haha


Lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

What's going to happen tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sun Will Set For You - Linkin Park

How is your day going?


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Far From Perfect- The Overunder

Whats your favorite dance?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

The dance of Maya- Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since the above poster didn't give us a question I will.

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Scream - In Flames

What's in your pocket?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A Worm

What colors was the sky this morning?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Orange Sky ~ alexi Murdoch

Where you going tomorrow?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Around The World - RHCP

How are you feeling?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Like a rolling stone - Bob Dylan. What is your favorite food?


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson.

What do you want to do during the weekend?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Ballad of Big Nothing - Elliott Smith

Who do you love?


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Little Sister - Nico

What was the last dream you remember about?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Gary Moore - "Running from the Storm"

What's one of your favourite things to do?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Motorcycle-I feel speed -Ali Dubfire 8)


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

no question again so . . . >>what did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bullets-Augustana

What do you hate the most?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

"Friend Zone" - Yourfavouritemartian

What do you think about your crush?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not in love - 10cc

Where do you want to go right now?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

'To the Sea'- Jack Johnson

How do you feel?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

high & dry -radiohead

what are you wearing?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Bedouin Dress - Fleet Foxes

Where's your favourite place to be?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

The City of New Orleans
by Arlo Guthrie

What's your favorite type of music?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

everything -buckcherry

what do you hate?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Summer rain - Belinda Carlisle

How's the weather outside?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Raining Blood - Slayer

What's the color of your stool?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Touch of Red - In Flames

What did you do today?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Nothing - The Script

What's your dream?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

#9 Dream - John Lennon

What's on your mind right now?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

No Apologies - Jon Bon Jovi

What name do you want to call your next pet?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mr. Jones - Counting Crows

What is your favorite place in the world?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Home - Michael Buble

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

coming undone -korn

where were you last night?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The bed - Lou Reed

What's your first memory?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

"Parisienne Walkways" - Gary Moore and Phil Lynott

What are you going to do tomorrow?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen

Where you want to be in 20 years?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Where Angels Play - The Stone Roses

What do you want to do tomorrow?


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Run-MBLAQ

Where do you want to go in the future?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

top of the world -all american rejects

what did you do today?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gangsta **** - Lil Wayne

What's bothering you right now?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Torn by Natalie Imbruglia

What's standing in your way?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

"Led Clones" - Gary Moore

Where will you go tomorrow?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Rockaway Beach - The Ramones

If you could change your name, what would you change it to?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

'Daisy' - Fang Island

What is your biggest nightmare?


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

I'll Be Missing You by Puff Daddy, Faith Evans and 112

What do you want?


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

Honesty - Billy Joel

What is most important to you?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The bare necessities .- Disney

Who are you?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

"The Prophet" - Gary Moore.

What's your favourite hobby?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry For Party Rocking - LMFAO

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Blink 182 - All the small things

How are you feeling today?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm BAD!!!! I'm BAD!!!! I'm really really BAD

Did you drop the soap?


----------



## blucerto (Jan 5, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> I'm BAD!!!! I'm BAD!!!! I'm really really BAD
> 
> Did you drop the soap?


"Yes, Baby" - Big Mama Thornton

How's your summer so far?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Disappearing Act - Grizzly Bear

What's your calling?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I believe I can Fly


What does it look like outside right now where you are?


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

"Storm in a Teacup" - rhcp



What are you looking forward to?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

September - Earth, Wind, and Fire

What time zone do you live in?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

East Coast (Anthem) - Good Charlotte

What's the last thing you did?


----------



## MorgansGotSwag (Jul 5, 2012)

Cut You Off- Kendrick Lamar

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Living in The Moment - Jason Mraz

Any creepy hobbies?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Crushing Limbs - Dumbfoundead ft. DJ Zo

What are you doing right now?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Pound the alarm - nicki minaj


What'd you dream last night?


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Dreaming of you - The Thrillseekers 

Are you excited about anything?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sunday Morning - Maroon 5

Where did you go today?


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

Running up that hill - Kate Bush

What's your favourite season?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Summertime - George Gershwin

How are you feeling?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Fantastic Baby - Big Bang

What do you dream of?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Mean Spirits

What do you look for in a friend?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Somebody that i Used to Know? lol.

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Knock On Wood - David Bowie

What makes you angry?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Liar - ONE OK ROCK

What makes you happy?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Old Things - Codeine
What's your house like?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The house of the rising sun - The Animals

What kind of car do you drive ?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh Sweet Nuthin' - The Velvet Underground.

What's that out the window?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds

Why didn't you call me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ring ring - Abba

Any one want to dance ?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I wanna dance with somebody - Whitney Houston

Your life consists of?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Half-Truism - The Offspring

What's your biggest secret?


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

Some Weird Sin- Iggy Pop
how do u get where u want to go?


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Put one foot in front of the other - Maury Laws

What will you be doing 10 years from now?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Driving in my car - Madness

What will you do with your life ?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Slave to the Wage - Placebo

What would you do in a flood?


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Climb That Hill - Tom Petty

What would you do if you had to spend the rest of your life in solitude?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Dancing with Myself - Billy Idol

Do you have any nicknames?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The Stranger - Billy Joel

What do you see when you look out of the window?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Thunder and Lightning - Thin Lizzy

What would you like to do tomorrow?


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Go With the Flow - Queens of the Stone Age

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

(Do the) Mashed potato

How do you mend a broken heart ?


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Ub40 only one thing makes me forget...red red wine..


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Bust A Move - Young MC

What would you say to your enemy if you had the guts?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

About A Girl - Nirvana

How do you reply when someone says "I love you"?


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Hit That - The Offspring

What do you do to unwind at the end of the day?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

All The Small Things- Blink-182

What do you do on Sundays?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Running up that hill-Placebo

What do you hate about the place you live?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It's raining again - Supertramp

What's your life motto?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

No Fear - The Rasmus

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pray for Plagues - Bring Me the Horizon

Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Helena- Misfits

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty Handsome Awkward - The Used

How are you today?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Comfortably numb - Pink Floyd

What would you want to change about yourself?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Dreams - We Came as Romans

What's your best pick up line?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Fight for your Life - The Casualties

What kind of girl/boy do you like?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

vivica- jack off jill

how are you feeling?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Down and Out - The Hot Lies

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

The sukkubus lustrate- belphagor

What are you loving right now?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

diet mountain dew - lana del rey

your most precious thing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

Where do you wish you were at this moment?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads

what did you dream about last night?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Things I Left Undone - Kesshin

What makes you uncomfortable?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell

What do you do when you're alone?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Walking in circles - Dead by Sunrise

What do you love?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men

What was the last enjoyable thing you did?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

They Playing basketball - Lil bow wow

Where did you eat last?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

My Heart - Paramore

If a zombie outbreak happens in Vegas, does it stay in Vegas?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

It's the end of the world as we know it - REM

When there's something strange in your neighborhood, who're you gonna call?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Knights of Cydonia - Muse

Complete this sentence: With great power, there must also come...


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga

What do you want as your last meal?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Cherry Pie - Warrant

What makes you laugh?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

My Love - Justin Timberlake

What do you feel like doing?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Dirty Laundry - Don Henely

What's the most expensive gift you've ever been given?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

****garden - Marilyn Manson

What creeps you out?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

The art of suicide- Emilie Autumn
what are you wearing?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sandpaper and Silk - Hawthorne Heights

WHERE WERE THE OTHER DRUGS GOING?!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Strawberry Fields forever - Beatles

Where did you go last night ?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Holiday - Green Day

Describe yourself in one word.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Naive-The Kooks

How are you?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

My eyes are the spears of chaos -goatwh.ore
How is your garden?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Radioactive- Imagine Dragons

What makes you happy?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Singin' in the Rain 

What do you want most?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones

Where are you from?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

en sirkel av kosmic kaos(a circle of cosmic chaos)- mortiis
where would you rather be


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Fly Me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra

What advice do you never follow?


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Thus spake the nightspirit- emperor 
What doesn't kill you...


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Don't Know - Losprophets

What's the time?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Minutes to Midnight - Midnight Oil

Who's your Daddy?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Peter Pan - Jacqueline Emerson

Who wrote Holden Caulfield?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Bastar.d-O omnium gatherum
Who killed the zutons?
I'd like to point out i'm not intentionally using as many banned words as I can


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Floyd the Barber-Nirvana

Where are you going tomorrow?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

acid house kings - london school of economics

what is your pet peeve?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Songs For Women - Frank Ocean

Who kidnapped that woman's baby!?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

It wasn't me - Shaggy

What is the best thing about weekends?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

The Party & After Party - The Weeknd

What turns you on?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Big Booty Hoes - Notorious BIG

What makes you sad?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Whispered Words - Dan Auerbach

Where is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Whenever, Wherever - Shakira

Where should I go out to eat later?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hell awaits - Slayer

What do you dream about?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Misty Mountains-Led Zeppelin

What did you do today?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

School - Supertramp

What does your birthplace look like?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha, wait, you beat me Danny Boy. I need to edit that. 


Strange and Beautiful - Aqualung

What are you waiting for?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap
> 
> What are you waiting for?


The Big Payback- James Brown

how are you feeling?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Coming Undone - Korn

What do you see when you close your eyes?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Undisclosed Desires - Muse

What do you wish you'd done with your day, rather than what you did?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Take the long way home - Supertramp

What are you afraid of?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Zombies - The Cranberries

What would you like to say to your ex? If you don't have an ex....what would you like to say to your crush?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Touch My Body - Mariah Carey!!!

What do you like to do in your free time?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Jenny From The Block - Jennifer Lopez (I think you mean who)

What's your favourite song?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Never close our eyes- Adam Lambert

What's your favorite color?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Yellow - Coldplay

How did you feel when you got up this morning?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Gives you hell- All American Rejects


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

where do you wish you were right now?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Holiday - Green Day

(Dangit, I had the perfect answer to the previous question!)

Do I look to be in a gaming mood?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I never knew- sarah blasko
I am?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am a Walrus-The Beatles

What do you look like?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Fantastic Baby - Big Bang

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Down Down Down - Mumm-Ra

Can I have a hug?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Over and Over again - Nelly

What's your last ex like?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful in Blue - Alesana

What's my age again?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

One-metalica

How has this month been for you?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

In A Lonely Place - New Order

What do you plan to do tomorrow?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Run like Hell-Pink Floyd

What is the weather like?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It's raining again - Supertramp

(The Supertramp titles are really useful for this thread.)

What's the meanest thing you've ever said to someone?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

**** you -Ja Rule - Album:336

What si your favorite song right now!?!?!?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

The Only One - The Black Keys

What takes up most of your time?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

True Romance - Arctic Moon

What do you believe in?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sexual healing - Marvin Gaye

Why are you doing that?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

For All These Times, Kid. For All These Times - Lostprophets

Who shot the maid?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Sinister Kid - The Black Keys

Who you looking at!?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson

What did you do last summer?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sail This Ship Alone - Architects

What did you do last Christmas?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Fell on black days-soundgarden

How is the weather?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

November Rain - Guns N Roses

What are you wishing for?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

No fear-the ramus

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

In The Morning - Razorlight

Why are you so amazing?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

Nothing on you: BOB


What do you do for a living?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Breathe-Michelle branch

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees

What is your most traumatic memory?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Build god, then we'll talk-panic! At the disco

Why are you anxious?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Long, Long Way from Home - Foreigner

What makes you laugh?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kush - Lil Wayne (actually knew a girl nicknamed "Kush" lol)

When will I get laid again?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

4 AM- Melanie Fiona.

What happens when you come off your medication?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Goin' crazy - Natalie

What happens when you have a nightmare ?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Sweating Bullets - Megadeath

What happens when you drink too much?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

What do you do for a living?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a gigolo - David Lee Roth

Where are all the girls at?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

In Da Club - 50 Cent

How much money do you have in the bank?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Vibrasphere - Breathing Place


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

...no question? Okay.

Why is there a fly in my soup?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Because I'm awesome - The Dollyrots

Would you catch me if I fell?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Always - Blink-182

What did you want to be when you were little?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk

What do you want from me?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Answers - Miss May I

How do you want to die?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

On my own- saosin

How do you feel today?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> On my own- saosin
> 
> How do you feel today?


I Feel Good by James Brown

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Dangerous Animals - Arctic Monkeys 

What are you planning to do now?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Take a Bow - Muse

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

What I Like about You- The Romantics

What did you do last night?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Run Through the Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

What's the last thing you took a picture of?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

American idiot

What do you think of on a rainy day?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Dead in the Water - Hawthorne Heights

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Pyshco Killer - Talking Heads

What will you do if you lose your right hand?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Move Along - The All-American Rejects

What's your deepest, darkest secret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was a Human Bomb for the F.B.I. - Zombina and the Skeletones

What form of transportation do you use?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Fast car

Where are you going?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Otherside- red hot chili peppers

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Tomorrow - Silverchair

What are you not looking forward to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Today - Smashing Pumpkins

What's that in the sky?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Dont you know that, its Eclipse - Pink Floyd

What's that on the ground?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

My Heart - Paramore

What's a question you have always wanted to ask?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Does Anybody Really Knows What Time It Is ? Chicago

What is The Matrix ?
*
*


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Undisclosed Desires - Muse

What's something you thought about today?


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

18andLife said:


> Undisclosed Desires - Muse
> 
> What's something you thought about today?


Behind that closed door

George Harrison


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

You've Got a Friend" - James Taylor 

What'd you have for dinner?


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

18andLife said:


> Undisclosed Desires - Muse
> 
> What's something you thought about today?


I think I completely misunderstood the thread. Okay, I'll try again.

Yesterday

What is your favorite time of the year?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Summertime - Janis Joplin

Thoughts on televisions?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The End of All We Know - Greeley Estates

What do you think of clowns?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Aint it Funny - Jennifer Lopez

Whats your latest trick?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Touch - Stan Bush

What do you think is sexy?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

Whats unsexy?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Young Dead Men - The Black Angels

What's the most dangerous thing you have ever done?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Running with the Wolves - The Prodigy

The last thing you laughed at?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Geek in the Pink - Jason Mraz

What would it look like, if you danced?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dance with the devil

Breaking benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How's the Weather Outside?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Cold - Breaking Benjamin 

Where can I get something to eat around here?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Where the City Meets the Sea - The Getaway Plan

What was the last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Old Friend - Disturbed

where are you going today?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

radiohead - go to sleep

what is your favorite drink?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Orange Pineapple Juice - Common

What do you say to that pretty woman across the room?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Mama Cass

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Karma police-radiohead

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Nightswimming - REM

What do you think of the pedestrianisation of Norwich city centre?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Pace is the Trick - Interpol

Why not?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Im outta time-oasis

What do you hate doing?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wasting Time - Red

What would you do if you accidentally killed someone?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Sing for Absolution - Muse

How did you feel when you woke up this morning?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Brighter - Paramore

What would you do if you woke up blind?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

When a Blind Man Cries - Deep Purple

Do you believe in heaven?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I got a feeling-BEP

When u kiss ya girlfriend,how does it feel?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Comfortably numb

What is work like for you?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Takes Me Nowhere - The Offspring

Are you looking forward to anything?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Saturday Night - Whigfield 

Where's your favourite place?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Brooklyn - Woodkid

Do you have any regrets?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I keep my secrets safe-saosin

why aren't you smiling?


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

The World Has Gone Insane - Jekyll & Hyde

What are you living for?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I really don't know anymore - Christopher Cross

What do you see when you close your eyes?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Dead promises- the ramus

How happy are you?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy? Where is my mind pixies

Betty & the jets - Elton John

Why r u so cool?

(answering dif question, dang it)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm Just A Kid - Simple Plan

What would you do if zombies were running (or staggering...) around?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Guns Are Drawn - The Roots

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid Girl - Garbage 

Today is a good day for?


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

Too Much of Heaven - Eiffel 65

Someone just gave you a hug! How do you feel?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Never Leave Me Alone- Nate Dogg

Your emotion on a cloudy and rainy day


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

One less blues - Karate

What song are you listening to? (someone had to ask)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Time - Pink Floyd
(I know, my unoriginality beats everything.)

How do you remember your childhood?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Understanding What We've Grown To Be - We Came As Romans

What's in the box?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

human nature MJ

why did you torture them?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Gentle Art of Making Enemies - Faith No More

Are you satisfied?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Whateva Man - Redman

Do you want some of my M&M's?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

For Sure - Lostprophets

What's the stupidest thing you have ever said?


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

She will be loved -Maroon 5

Can you describe the person you hate the most?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Heartless - Architects

If there was something you could ask for right now, what would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Hot Women and Ice Cold Beer - Grateful Dead 

If you had a fly on the end of your nose what would you do to get it off?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Shake It Off - Mariah Carey 

What was your dream job as a child?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Assassin - Muse

What would you do if you woke up in someone else's body?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Shedding Skin - Pantera

How do you feel about your country's government?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sugar We're Going Down - Fall Out Boy

Who are you?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Artist - Alesana

What's your life motto?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Live and let die- guns n roses

How do you stay positive?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Satanic Mantra- Cradle of Filth
How misanthropic are you?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations, I Hate You - Alesana

Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeremy - pearl jam

How do you feel about your father


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Do you think the world will end this year?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No - Shakira

How do you think of yourself?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

What do you like to do on a sunny day?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

sleep baby sleep- three six mafia

what color curtains do you have?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Black and Gold-Sam Sparro

When will the world end?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

When Worlds Collide - Powerman 3000

What did you like to do when you were young?


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Kiss (Scout Niblett) 

Do you want to be buried with my people?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Not Your Kind of People - Garbage

What would you do if you woke up one day and everyone was gone?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Afraid - David Bowie

Are you in?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

In Too Deep - Sum 41

How's it going?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Epic - Faith No More

What's wrong?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Under Pressure - Queen and David Bowie

Ever danced with the devil in the pale moon light?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Desperate times, desperate measures-underoath 

How was your weekend?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Tragedy - Bee Gees. 

How do you feel about your future.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Lost in Darkness - Escape the fate

How do you feel about tacos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy - Leona Lewis

What just happened?


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Electric six - gay bar

You're a superstar, at the gay bar.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay...

Where Do We Go From Here - Alicia Keys

What really pisses you off?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Time- Pink Floyd

What do you think of life?


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

"I hope that something better comes along" - The Muppets


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

No question? Okay...

Can you feel the love tonight?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Forever and always-bfmv

How is the weather today?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Cold as Ice - Foreigner

What's it like being awesome?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Epic - Faith No More

Where were you last night?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Up Around the Bend -Creedence Clearwater Revival

How was your day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Lonesome Me - Johnny Cash

If you could tell the world anything that you wanted what would it be?


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't Stand so Close to me - Glee

How do you feel about the last person you saw?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

The Girls All Right with Me - The Temptations. 

Were you in the right?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wrong - Depeche Mode

What's your deepest, darkest secret?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

(Wrong is an amazing song by the way)

I Cant Explain - The Who

What is your brightest secret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Good - Clipse

When you have a bad case of brain freeze what do you do?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Stutter - Yuck

What's your favorite place in the world?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Barcelona - Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé

Describe your feelings towards bananas.


----------



## stephanie boo (Oct 26, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Barcelona - Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé
> 
> Describe your feelings towards bananas.


Love of My Life - Queen

Having some nice weather?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Chopper Majeure said:


> (Wrong is an amazing song by the way)
> 
> I Cant Explain - The Who
> 
> What is your brightest secret?


Yes, it is.



stephanie boo said:


> Love of My Life - Queen
> 
> Having some nice weather?


Rock You Like A Hurricane - Scorpions

What was the last fun thing you did?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye 

How do you feel about Sandy?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Against the wind - Bob Seger

What is your objective?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party All the Time - Black Eyed Peas

If someone stepped on your foot what would you do?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Walk on by -Cake

How does the future look for you?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't believe in tomorrow-Lacuna coil

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Sunrise - Childish Gambino

Whatcha eating?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Chocolate salty balls - South Park Chef

Watcha drinking?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica

What's that?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Touch - Stan Bush (Yeah... didn't really know how to answer that...)

How's it going?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

(the touch? well, accepted anyway)

I Just Don't Know What to Do with Myself - Dusty Springfield

How do you feel?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Ruled by Secrecy - Muse

How do you get through the day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morphine and Chocolate - 4 Non Blondes

What does the future hold?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Dead promises-Ramus

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a Shot - Aziz

What would you like someone to do for you?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Never let this go-paramore

How did you wake up today?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus

What was the first thing that came to mind when you woke up today?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day

What was the first thing that came to your mind when you were about to sleep last night?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Strawberry fields forever-Beatles

What are you thinking About at this exact minute?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

My Cat - Jack Off Jill

How would you describe humanity?


----------



## Aisu (Oct 23, 2012)

Love Love Nightmare - Hatsune Miku

What's your favorite season?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

winter - Joshua Radin

what did you do yesterday?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sing - My Chemical Romance

What's in the box?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Man in the box-Alice in chains

Why frown?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Lonely Day - Phantom Planet

What are you planning to do tomorrow?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Rock'n Roll All Night - KISS

What is your fave colour?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Flag - Billy Talent

Where are you from?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home) - Martin Gaye

Who are you?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

St. Jimmy - Green Day

What are you?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Clint Eastwood-gorillaz

How are you doing?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy? - Mudvayne

What song perfectly describes your life?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Across the universe-the Beatles

What do you do when mad?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Laugh or Cry - Kesshin

What do you think of love?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Aint Talkin' 'bout Love - Van Halen 

What about passion?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bulbs of Passion - Dinosaur Jr.

What's this fish doing in my bed?


----------



## nikolez (Sep 25, 2012)

jchildr said:


> Bulbs of Passion - Dinosaur Jr.
> 
> What's this fish doing in my bed?


sitting, waiting,wishing- jack johnson

what's your favorite food?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mexican Seafood - Nirvana


What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

All Night Parties In The Underground Palace - Alesana

Is it time?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't Rush - Tegan&Sara

What makes you happy?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

All I Want is Everything - Def Leppard

What do you want?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

First Love - Neon Bunny

What did you do today?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Feed(fed) My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper

When will you be ready?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

All fired up - Pat Benatar 

Can I offer you advice ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes - LMFAO

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Helpless - Audrey

Are you seeing anyone?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Secret - Greeley Estates

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Because I'm the "Eye in the Sky- Alan Parsons Project".
And my eyes are blue. (I know that was stupid)

Why didnt you come with us yesterday?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Because i got "Lost in the supermarket"- the clash

What time is it?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

12:00 - The KOXX

Where are you?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

In the "Trojan Horse - Bloc Party"

When you dance, you dance like a?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Demon - Jay Park

How's the weather?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

November Rain - Guns N' Roses

If you could buy your best friend anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"99 Red Balloons" Goldfinger (Cover)
What is your name?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

'Daniel' by Elton John

What scares you more than anything else?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Armageddon" - Alkaline Trio.

If you could have any job, what'd it be?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

MindEraser said:


> "Armageddon" - Alkaline Trio.
> 
> If you could have any job, what'd it be?


Please Mr Postman by the Marvelettes

What makes you smile?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Real Love - The Smashing Pumpkins

What's hiding under your bed?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monsters - Hurricane Bells

What would you give me?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

My All - Mariah Carey

What do you keep in the refrigerator?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surviving the Times - Nas

If you could buy your best friend anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Amsterdam - Imagine Dragons

What are you doing on Christmas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Much Nothing* -* Mushroomhead

Who's knocking at the front door?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Jesus of suburbia - Greenday


What do you hate most?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nasty Habits - You Me At Six

What is something you want to say but you're too afraid to say it?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate everything about you - Three Day's Grace


What gets you out of a bad mood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Dancing Shoes - Arctic Monkeys 

Are you scared of vampires?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance

Why did you get out of bed this morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Know - Ozzy Osbourne

Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Anywhere But Here - SafetySuit

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters - Matchbook Romance 

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Break My Body - The Pixies

What makes you angry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Plans - Cold Chisel

What would you try and save if your house was on fire?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses (if I had a child )

If you could have anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

What is love' - Haddaway, for 500'

Who are you?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

The Girl Who Stole the Stars - Yasunori Mitsuda

What is your New Year's resolution?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Hard - Chris Brown

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Re-Education (Through Labor) - Rise Against

Who framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It was you - 12 Stones :kma

What have you never done?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

F*** - Bring Me The Horizon

Where do you see yourself in 5 years?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Here - Staind

What do you do when you're angry?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Burn It Up" - Offspring.
What are you afraid of?


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

"High Voltage" - Linkin Park

How's the weather?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

The sun is shining - Bob Marley

Whats that noise?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Violent Pornography - System of A Down

What makes you happy?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe Sprout Wings - The Mountain Goats

What do you wish you were doing right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Chasin - Joe Stampley

What form of transportation do you use?


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Spitfire - Prodigy

Where do you feel most comfortable?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Under The Milky Way - The Church

If extraterrestrials landed in your backyard, what would you do or say?


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

This Is The Best Day Ever - MCR

Who are you?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I Am A Lonesome Hobo - Bob Dylan

What's the best thing you've done in the last month?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff

What animal would you have as a pet if you could?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Rockin' Robin - Michael Jackson?

What was that noise?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen

How would you describe your ideal partner?


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cowgirl on the sand - Neil Young

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What do you like to do in the rain?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Running to the Edge of the World - Marilyn Manson

If you were the last person on Earth and it was impossible to die, what would you do with the rest of your life?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Running Free - Iron Maiden

What do you hate?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The Real Me - Aviators

How will you die?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kryptonite - 3 doors down


What can't you get through the day without?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Music Box - The Consolation Project

What do you love?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Whiskey in the jar - Thin Lizzy

what's the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Up - Arcade Fire

What will tomorrow be like?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sidney Samson ft. will.i.am - Better Than Yesterday

How do your hair look like today?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Perfect - The Smashing Pumpkins

Describe yourself in one word.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Epic - Faith No More

What's on your mind?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Things I Left Undone - Kesshin

Where do you wish you could be right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic Beach - Gorillaz

What's that up in the air?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Godzilla - Blue Öyster Cult

What does your average monday morning look like?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Lazy - Deep Purple

Today what did you do for a few dollars more?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Not Telling - Yum Yum 

What do you do on a sunny day?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Mope - Bloodhound Gang

what is something you would never ever do?


(sorry I forgot to put a question earlier, I'm a dumb)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz

Who were you with yesterday?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Jolene -Dolly Parton

If you could have any superpower, what would it be?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, that's a hard one.

Cold As Ice - Foreigner (as in... ice powers )

What objects do you see when you look at the clouds?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Third Stone From The Sun" Jimi Hendrix Experience.

How do you feel today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Screwed - Infest

If you had a million bucks, what's the first thing you would buy?


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Home - Foo Fighters

Where do you want to be?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses

What can't you live without?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

My Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple (I don't know why either)

Where you been at?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I Didn't Understand - Elliott Smith

What is your dream job?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Assassin - Muse

What's your favourite word?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F*** - Bring Me the Horizon

What are you craving at the moment?


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

In Theory - Kina Grannis

What fascinates you?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

History - the verve

What did you like doing as a child?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Escaping Outdoors - Magenta Skycode

What are you inspired by?


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Shooting Star -- Bad Company

If you were to die today, what would be your last words?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Wanna Be Sedated - Ramones

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Boris the Spider - The Who

Who are you coming with?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Piano Man-Billy Joel

What would you like to do to your bullies?


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Cum on everybody -- Eminem

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to the Music - The Doobie Brothers

Where were you last night?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Gainsville Rock City" - Less Than Jake.

What's your addiction?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Chocolate - Snow Patrol

If you could live anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses

If they made a movie of your life what would it be called?


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dazed and Confused -- Led Zeppelin

What do you think of school?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Takes Me Nowhere - The Offspring

What do you hate doing?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen 

How do you feel about your life right now?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve

What would you like to change about the world?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Strength of the World - Avenged Sevenfold

How is your day going?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living Hell - Misfits

What makes you happy?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

The City by Dawn - Defeater

What should I do?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You Should be Dancing - Bee Gees

What do you do?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Job That Ate My Brain - Ramones

What's the nicest thing anyone has said to you?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Don't Leave Me" - Blink -182.

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Bleeding Out - Imagine Dragons

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Bad Bad Things - Andrew Jackson Jihad

What do you disagree with?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War - Bob Marley

What's for dinner?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Some People - Deftones

Any thoughts on Christmas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Can't it Be Christmastime All Year - Rosie Thomas

Who are you calling on the phone?


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Work - RJD2

What is your drug of choice?


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Cactus - pixies

How would you describe your genitals?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Melatonin - Silversun Pickups :yawn

What would you entitle your autobiography?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pathetic, Ordinary - Alesana

What's the meanest thing anyone has said to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hate You - Slayer

How would you finish this line? "Today is a good day..."


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Simle - Pink Floyd

What's your house like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Old House - Brian Setzer 

What's the weather like today?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Couldn't Stand the Weather - Stevie Ray Vaughan 

What are your thoughts on December 21st of 2012?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

It's The End Of The World by R.E.M.

What is your first thought in the morning?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyday is exactly the same by Nine inch nails.

What is your darkest secret?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Shot The Maid - Greeley Estates

What's for dinner?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Surprise Surprise - Billy Talent

Why are you crying?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Miss You - Blink-182

How's your day going?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble in Mind - Janis Joplin

What would you do if you graduated from college and couldn't find a job?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I Think I'm Gonna Kill Myself - Elton John

What are you longing to do?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Wake up - Suicide Silence

How do you feel when someone accepts you as you are?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Emotional - Carl Thomas

What's your favorite time of the year?


----------



## losthylian (Dec 15, 2012)

Summer - Modest Moust

What is that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage Cans - Artificial Joy Club

What are your plans for today?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Blood, Sex and Booze" - Green Day.

How do you feel today?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Invincible - Muse

What would you like to do tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid Girl - Garbage 

What are you waiting for?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Wicked End - Avenged Sevenfold

What do you want written on your tombstone?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Real Love - The Smashing Pumpkins. 
How do you react to a crisis?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hide - Reynard Silva

Where are we going?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Keane - Somewhere Only We Know

Are you ready?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes - Lmfao

What just happened?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Exploding Boy" - Alkaline Trio.

How do you think of yourself?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty Handsome Awkward - The Used (not really... only that last part )

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen 

What would you like for Christmas?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

A Single Moment Of Sincerity - Asking Alexandria

What can't you get enough of?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Give Me Novacaine - Green Day

What was your last dream about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston

What will I find while cleaning out my garage?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Message In A Bottle - The Police

How are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Going Down - Mary J. Blige

What do you do on a typical day?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

"Carry On" - Goldfinger

What keeps you awake at night?


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm Afraid of Everyone - The National

Where would you like to go on holiday?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hawa Hawaii - Mr India

What do you wear to work?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Make Up - Escape the Fate (Not really. I don't even a job )

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band

What are you holding?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hand In Hand With The Damned - Alesana

What did you get for Christmas?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Pleasure And Pain - Bullet For My Valentine

What do you wish you could tell someone?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

"Baby, I Love You" - The Ramones

How was 2012 for you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad - Michael Jackson

What's in the fridge?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Alligator Blood - Bring Me The Horizon

Where are we?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Room 409 - Bullet for My Valentine

How did we get here?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Run Through The Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Describe yourself in one word.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachel Yamagata

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Wasting Time - Red

What are you afraid of?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

"Alone forever" -C21

What is it you want the most?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

The Path To Certainty - Gwen Stacy

What are you waiting for?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Cupid's dead - Nuno Bettencourt

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

The Fine Line Between Love and Hate - Blessthefall 

What's on your mind?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Wasted years - Iron Maiden

What is something you dream of doing?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Heart - All I Wanna Do Is Make Love to You (just because it sounded like a good compatible answer, haha)

Where were you yesterday evening?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Somewhere only we know 


What did you eat for breakfast??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy - Steel Magnolia

What would you say to your best friend?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I Came To Play - Downstait


What time is it ?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden 

Why were you late?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hangover - Taio Cruz

When you make a sandwich what's your secret ingredient?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sugar - Garbage

What are you looking for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovesick for Mina - Cradle of Filth

What is one thing you want to do before you die?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Take Over the World - The Courteeners

What do you wanna do tomorrow?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Destroy Everything - Motionless in White

What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After Midnight - Eric Clapton

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Having A Blast - Green Day

What makes you smile?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunrise Sunset - Cunninlynguists

What is the first thought it comes into your mind in the morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Son of a ***** - Eels

How can I make more money?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Smoke weed everyday - Snoop Dogg

why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Party - Xatzigiannis Mixalis

If someone stepped on your foot what would you do?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Forgive and Forget - Miss May I

What do you spend most of your time doing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P C - Guttermouth

What do you wish you were doing?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Writing On The Walls - Underoath 

What did you say to her?


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

I do not want this - Nine Inch Nails

What do you wish for?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Roads That Don't End and Views That Never Cease - We Came As Romans

How's the weather?


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

Cold as ice - Foreigner

What happened to you?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I Fought the Law - Bobby Fuller Four

Where do you want to be?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Alive and kicking - simple minds

What should you be doing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living - David Banner

What happens in your Dreams?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Confusion - 7 Shot Screamers

Where did you go yesterday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Hell and Back - Bless the Fall

What makes you Smile?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

All That I'm Living For - Evanescence 

What makes you sad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hate to See You Go - For All Those Sleeping 

What do you do when you can't sleep?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Think About You - Guns N' Roses

If you could describe your life in one word, what would it be?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

One - Metallica

Do you live life dangerously?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Not At All - Get Scared

What scares you?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Boogie Man- Grieves

What are you eating?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttered Popcorn - The Supremes

Finish this sentence, "On a sunny day I like to..."


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Stay Inside - Sound The Alarm

What's on your mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving - Supergrass

If they made a movie of your life what would the title be?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

By The Memories Of A Daydreamer - Till The Last Breath

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely - Nine Days

What do you do for fun?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Paint - Skillet

What is love?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Love Is A Many Splendored Thing - Four Aces

What makes you sad?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Animal Abuse - Malignant Tumor

What did you do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing - The Script

When you look out your window what do you see?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Trees and Flowers - Strawberry Switchblade 

Is your room clean?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Clean - Incubus

How was your day?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Just Fine - Expire

What color are your eyes?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

Blue Eyes - Elton John.

What do you do when you're lonely?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dancing with myself - Billy Idol

How do you look?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good - Better Than Ezra

How is it going today?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

It's OK (I Guess) - Suemitsu The Suemith

What do you miss?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses

(Where the grass is green and the girls are pretty )

What's in the box?


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

All the Love in the World --The Corrs

What should I do right now?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Come Sail Away-Styx


What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Live is Life - Opus

What do you like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What would you do if your computer crashed?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Walk Away - Five Finger Death Punch

What did you buy?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Led Zeppelin - Tangerine

How do you feel?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Fitter, Happier - Radiohead

What was the last thing you did before bed last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance With The Devil - Breaking Benjamin

What is your favorite place on Earth?


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Vienna - The Fray

Why aren't you in school ?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

No Sleep - It's The Deans List

What's for breakfast?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Mayonaise - Smashing Pumpkins

what do you dream of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Girls - The Capricorns

Who's knocking at the front door?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Who's knocking at the front door?


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

Freaks - the dead formats

what are you afraid of?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold

what are you going to do tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Say a Word - Crooked Fingers

What's most important to you?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2 Much ~ DMB. stu)

You are...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bored - Deftones

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## LostBorn (Feb 19, 2013)

Haunted - Poe

What makes you happy?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Sex and Candy -Marcy Playground

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Betty - Ram Jam

What's that on the floor?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Bloodshed - Amon Amarth


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Bloodshed - Amon Amarth


K, i will ask the question, if that's o k. 

What's going on?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Troubled Times - Dar Williams

What's your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

El Paso - Marty Robbins (For my friend, I've never been there )

What do you see when you first wake up?


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

Sun Is Shining – Bob Marley


Why do the birds go on singing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's What They Like - Lil Boosie

What's your problem?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

I dont wanna be inlove - Good charlotte

What do you hate?


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

nothing and everything - Red

What is your life like right now?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

It feels good, Tony Toni Tone

What do you think about this weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Too Cold Outside, For Angels to Fly - Mikill Pane (Ft. Ed Sheeran)

You've just stubbed your toe, what's the first thing that comes out of your mouth?


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Goodness gracious, great balls of fire.

How would you like me to cook your eggs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried - Blur

What is the best thing in existence?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Love love love -James Blunt

What's the first thing you think of when you wake up?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah Toast-Heywood Banks

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Tulips 

(by Bloc Party)

How long until we leave?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Right on Time - red hot chili peppers

Where we going?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Boston -Augustana

What shall we bring?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

The Martyr - Cursive

Why are you doing this?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Out of gas - Modest Mouse

When will you be happy


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Tomorrow Tomorrow - Elliot Smith

What motivates you?

(Out of Gas is an awsome song btw)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Tomorrow Tomorrow - Elliot Smith
> 
> What motivates you?
> 
> (Out of Gas is an awsome song btw)


Yes it is. 

- Somewhere with You - kenney Chesney

What do you want to be?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

no man's woman -Sinead O'Connor

What's inside the refrigerator?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

1,000 Witnesses - Circa Survive

How do you feel about huge cities?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Such great heights -postal service

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Know - Ozzy Osbourne

What are you looking at?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Lights Changing Colours (Stars)

What does it taste like?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I like Dirt ~ rhcp

How are you feeling


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Bleak-Opeth

Why is it so?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm still remembering ~ The Cranberries

Are you going to be ok?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

maybe... -Peabo Bryson

What are you waiting for?


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater

What's for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork and Beans - Weezer

When you go out on saturday night where do you like to go?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

boulevard of broken dreams -Green Day

When you're lost in the middle of nowhere, what do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry, Cry, Cry - Johnny Cash

What are your daydreams like?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Nightswimming in the Deep End - The Autumns


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Where's the question?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Otherside - rhcp

How's work?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Work - Leatherface

Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

It Wasn't Me - Shaggy 

If you could get revenge on a person who has wronged you in the past, what would you do to them?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bang bang bang -Christina Perri

You're about to die, what are your last words?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't forget me - rhcp

(maybe not, but I lov that song)

What do you want to tell yr brother or sister?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Breaking The Law - Emeli Sande

What Are You Doing At The Weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Much - The Secret Handshake

Where did you grow up?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra

Where did YOU grow up?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

downtown -Frank Sinatra
what excuse will you tell the traffic enforcer after they catch you over speeding?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Is It Because I'm Black - Syl Johnson

Well...is it!?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes - Lmfao

What are you craving at the moment?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Time - Pink Floyd

What do you regret most?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

breaking my own heart -Duffy
What do you hide inside your closet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skeletons - Eli Young 

What do you do on a sunny day?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Remember when it rained -Josh Groban

What keeps you busy at the moment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking Up - 10 Years

How's the Weather?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

It will rain -Bruno Mars

What's your favorite time of the day?


----------



## thefrolickinggenie (Mar 4, 2013)

Daylight--Maroon 5

If you could be any animal, what would it be?


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

Preaching the end of the world - chris cornell

If you watch the music video, you can appreciate the tasteful use of Windows screensaver-type stock photos in the background


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Rooster- Alice In Chains.

What will make you feel complete?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens

What's holding you back?


----------



## Breakitback (Sep 24, 2012)

Issues - Mindless Self Indulgence

When did you arrive?


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

"100 Years From Today" - Doris Day and many others.

What do you like?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You baby- The turtles

What does life mean to you?


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Change-blind Melon

What makes you feel happy?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shiny Happy People - R.E.M

Where would you like to holiday?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Somewhere Only We Know - Keane

Why can't most people be satisfied with what they have?


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I want it all-Queen

Why can't republicans and democrats get along?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatred* - *Hypocrisy

Where were you last night?


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Back & Forth - Aaliyah 

What Are/Was You Doing Today?


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

School - Supertramp


What's one thing love to do?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Dancing In The Moonlight by Toploader


What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Crazy - Natalie 

What do you enjoy doing the most?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Relax - Frankie Goes to Hollywood.

What do you put your heart and soul into the most?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

The Ill D Empire- Dir en Grey 
Hows it coming along?


----------



## Breakitback (Sep 24, 2012)

Ailee - I'll show you
What do you want to do?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Try It On-Interpol
But,how would we do it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unite - Beastie Boys

Why didn't you call me?


----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

Better things to do - Sharon Jones & the Dap Kings


(sorry, that answer was insulting haha)

what do you most want in life?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bright Lights Bigger City- Cee-Lo Green
Why does life go by so fast?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Time-Hans Zimmer 
Why can't we love one another


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smyth

What do you do for a living?


----------



## ashleybrook05 (Jan 4, 2013)

ashli116 said:


> Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smyth
> 
> What do you do for a living?


I want to be a Pharmacist- hsmekhjian





 :boogie

Question:
How are you feeling right now?

---------------

Produce Markets


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Closer to Death - Unsun

How was you day?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Miserable at Best - Mayday Parade
Who do you Love?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I Was Made For Loving You - KISS

What's on television tonight?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

My Favorite Game - The Cardigans

Why are you so upset?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No One Loves Me and Neither Do I - Them Crooked Vultures
Why must we die?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> No One Loves Me and Neither Do I - Them Crooked Vultures
> Why must we die?


Because We Want To - Billie Piper

Ssshhh - what's that sound?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel

Where's the nearest computer store??


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Colhad75 said:


> Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel
> 
> Where's the nearest computer store??


 End Of The Road - Boyz II Men

What did you get up to in the weekend?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Every Little Thing - Dishwalla

What's the most important thing in your life right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dad - Goldfinger

What should we do together?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sing - My Chemical Romance

Where do you go when you're lonely?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary's House - Linda Perry

If they made a movie of your life what would it be called?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Song Beneath the Song - Maria Taylor

How do you show people you're angry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Break Things - Erika Jo 

How would you describe your hair?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jet Black - Jawbreaker

What kind of sound puts you to sleep?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sermons - Cold War Kids

What is your greatest fear?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

(Being) Betrayed - Avenged Sevenfold

What would you do if you won $1 million?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scream & Shout - Will.i.am ft. Britney Spears 

What is the first thing you do when you wake up?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Piss- Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You're suppose to ask a question with your answer. 

What's something you miss right now?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happiness - The Fray

What has been bothering you lately?


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Harlem shake - ?
I'm sorry, it really bothers me why everyone wants to do that! 

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Going To California

What are you going to do next weekend?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Eat Your Dog - Bad Religion

What do you wish you had?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Friend - Keno

What's your worst habit?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Methamphetamine Blues - Mark Lanegan

:evil

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

What's the hardest thing for you to accept?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheaters - Left Front Tire

What do you feel like yelling?


----------



## ScottyChaos (Mar 19, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Cheaters - Left Front Tire
> 
> What do you feel like yelling?


Serendipity - Amaranthe

What's your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Cold - Aqualung 

What gives you the jitters?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Spiders- System of a down

What takes you to another world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daydreaming - Aretha Franklin

If you could say anything to anybody, what would it be?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

F**k Off - Eminem

What for you is your most annoying habit?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Dancing in the moonlight - Toploader





What year were u born in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Around Cowboy of 1964 - Buck Owens

Where to from here?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Otherside-Red Hot Chilli Peppers 

Why are you on this thread?

Edit: HAVE SAS DISABLED SMILEYS???? D=


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't Know Why - Norah Jones

What makes you who you are?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skinny Genes - Eliza Doolittle

What's that in the sky?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Starlight - Muse

Do you know what's there, waiting beyond that beach?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix

Where would you rather be right now?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

With Him - Babyface

What lies ahead?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

So far to go ~ j dilla

What do you think of life at the moment


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Silent Lucidity- Queensrÿche

Where do you find hope?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over the Hill - Agnes Obel

How would you describe your body?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

(Not) Perfect - The Smashing Pumpkins

What would you do if you woke up one day and you were the only person left on the planet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Outside - Cults

Where did you just get back from?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Crazy Island - Dub Incorporation

What's your favorite thing to drink?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Alligator Blood - Bring Me The Horizon

What's beyond the horizon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ocean - Led Zeppelin

If you could go back in time what would you do?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pretend to be nice - Josie & the *****cats 

What's one thing you can't live without?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies

What will you be doing one week from this moment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Thing - Barenaked Ladies

If you could go to one place, what place would that be?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

The Edge of the Ocean - Ivy

What kind of adventure do you go for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey =]

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

W? double you.. hmmm... nope, there just are no songs. WHY? why does it always rain on me. Why does it have to be so hard. WHY WHY WHY???? whatever. **** it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

High on the Ceiling - Anya Marina

What do you like to eat?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Burrito - Seether

What can you say about potty-mouths?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I Love It (Icona Pop)

What's for lunch?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash

What is something you dread?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Medicine - Daughter

How are mornings for you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Misery - Pink

What did you drop on the floor?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing - The Script

What's that thing under your bed?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Purple Stain - RHCP

How's work?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of the Jobless - Crying Nut

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sleep - Azure Ray

How do you see yourself 5 years from now?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Living The Wasted Life - Aesthetic Perfection

If you were writing an autobiography, what would you name it?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

She is suffering- Manic Street Preachers
What is your street like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - John Mayer

What does your parrot like to say?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Leave Me Alone - Michael Jackson

What makes you happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing - Young Jeezy

What do you like about the day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

What do you like about the day?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

The Simple Things - Jim Brickman

What do you want to see?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Wicked End - Avenged Sevenfold

What did you do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke Up - Big Sean

What keeps you going?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hope - Twista feat. Faith Evans

What makes you dread to face another day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People - Awolnation

What do you like about yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What do you like about yourself?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I Don't Know - Lisa Hannigan 

How is your life right now?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Complicated - Avril Lavigne

How was/is your day today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell - Disturbed

Where do you like to walk to calm your nerves?


----------



## wonderfulmilk (May 25, 2013)

Spanish Castle Magic - Jimi Hendrix

Are you experienced?


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)

Anything you can do I can do better - Annie get your gun

How was your day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stormy May Day - AC/DC

What is something you love to do?


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Come as you are - Nirvana

What do you do when you can't decide on something?


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Whine up-Kat Deluna

What gets you emotional?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Love, Hate, Sex, Pain - Godsmack.

What makes you want to dance naked?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty girls - Wale

Where do you like to walk to calm your nerves?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

In The Ghetto - Elvis

What's makes you want to scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiders - System of a Down

What do you do for a living?


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

Nothing - The Script

What's your favourite smell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground

What do you really hate?


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground
> 
> What do you really hate?


waking up-funki porcini

where is your favorite place to be?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

In My Room - The Beach Boys

How do you see yourself ten years from now?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Zero The Hero- Black Sabbath

What have you done?


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Who Knows, Who Cares - Local Natives

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing - The Script

What/Who do you find to be a thing of beauty?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Wild horses -Rolling stones
where are you going on holiday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relatives - Lowkey

What's the weather like outside?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Good Morning Sunshine- Alex Day

What do you love most?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My Sharona-The Knack

Who tucks you in at night?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No one - Alicia Keys

What bothers you the most?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate - Kiss

What keeps you going?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Another day -uh huh her

What are you doing?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Soup - Blind Melon

What do you usually do when you're bored?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Room - Insane Clown Posse

What did you win on Ebay?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Know - Beastie Boys

How is it going today?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing Special - Ill Scarlett

What's your life like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell - Disturbed

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm Gonna Crawl by Led Zeppelin

What do you eat for breakfast?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Mayonaise - The Smashing Pumpkins

How are you today?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

fall to pieces- avril lavigne

soundtrack of your life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC

What do you want to do everyday if you could?


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp

What did you say when you graduated high school?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

"run tha streetz" -tupac

where are you?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

The Grid - Daft Punk

Where was the last place you visited?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

wasteland -augustana

where do you work?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sludge Factory- Alice in chains

Why can't you see it?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

it's far better to learn -saosin

where are you going?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

O Canada

What is the noise you hate the most?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids - MGMT

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Fall From Grace - Kamelot

What's the best thing in the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls, Girls, Girls - Jay-Z

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego? :um


----------



## ParadigmShift (Jul 24, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Girls, Girls, Girls - Jay-Z
> 
> Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego? :um


"Heaven" - Depeche Mode

What are you gonna do tonight?


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)

Get Ready — Bon Jovi

What's your favorite place to hang out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Bedroom - B5 

You've just stubbed your toe, what's the first thing that comes out of your mouth?


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Ouch! - The Rutles

Theres a knock on the front door....what do you say?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing - The Script :hide

What's something you secretly like?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunshine On My Shoulders by John Denver

Where is your favourite place to get drunk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Bedroom - B5

What did the message on your answering machine say?


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Dirty Little Secrets - American Rejects

What is something that never seems to end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Depression - Bruce Springsteen

What would you do if you were invisible for 24 hours?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

What would you do if you were invisible for 24 hours?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Japanese Schoolgirls - Suspect 44

Where will you go when the world begins to crumble?


----------



## nervousontheinside (Aug 26, 2013)

Strawberry fields forever.

What do you think is the secret to ultimate satisfaction in life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground

Who was the last person to call you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^It seems we got no question. 

Your favorite thing?


----------



## Wildfire91 (Aug 27, 2013)

The One I Love - R.E.M

What do you regret?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Given up - Linkin Park

Where do you want to live?


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

_In a Beautiful Place Out in the Country - Boards of Canada_

What's the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Decadence - Disturbed

Why are you still here?


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

I miss the misery - Halestorm


What is the meaning of life ?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Now one knows - Queens of the Stone Age

How are you feeling at the moment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tired - Kelly Price

What do you often dream about?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Firework- Katy Perry

How do you wake up in the morning?


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm So Tired - The Beatles

What's your long-term goal?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't look back in anger - Oasis

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Spiders - Lovedrug

What is the best advice you have to give?


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Love Is The Answer - England Dan & John Ford Coley

What's your wish for tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing - The Script

Something you're afraid of?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Romance - My Chemical Romance

Something you want?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Holiday - Madonna

Something you need?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless Vacation - The Ramones

Who was that you were talking to earlier today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Who was that you were talking to earlier today?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Steve McQueen - sheryl crow

Where do you go?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Paradise City by Guns n Roses

What do you regret doing when you are drunk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Know - Lisa Hannigan

What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sing - Travis

What's ocurring?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Football - Iggy Pop

Can you describe yourself in one word?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Fergalicious" by Fergie

What's your favorite thing to eat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Amanda Bunkface - Sum 41

What is your best "pick up" line?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Time For Change - MotleyCrüe

What do you do when you're angry?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Bad Things (by Cults)


Are you ready?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Bedroom - Young Rome

What would you like to do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes! - Coldplay

What are you looking at? :sus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cities in dust - siouxsie & the banshees


What do you want?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tragic Music - A Radio With Guts

When you go out on saturday night where do you like to go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

When you go out on saturday night where do you like to go?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Saturday night @ the movies - The Drifters

How will I know?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Zoo - Scorpions

What's your secret talent?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't see the last page damnit!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I still can't see the last page...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> What's your secret talent?


 Why don't you find out for yourself (Morrissey)

What's going on in your mind?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Park life - Blur

What's your game?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball - Kurtis Blow

What have you eaten today?


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash

What's your favorite time of day?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

In The Evening by Led Zeppelin

If you could have a super power what would it be?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Magic - Pilot

What would you do if you won millions of dollars in the lottery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Happy Dance - Willow Creek Association

What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Saturday nights alright for fighting...Elton
what would jesus do,if he returned to earth..?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rock and Roll All Nite - KISS

What must I do to be able to sleep all night?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lithium-nirvana
why do people generally consider night a time for sleep...?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Freaks Come Out At Night - Whodini

What is someone's most attractive quality?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Building a Mystery_ -_ Sarah McLachlan

What is someone's least attractive quality?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

cryin-aerosmith
if you discovered a new planet/meteorite what would you name it...?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Amoreena - Elton John
What is the meaning of life?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

a thing called love-johnny cash
it's the only thing that will guide you through life in relative comfort unless mayby lots a money,if some-one knows more please elaborate..?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Breakfast @ Tiffanys - Deep blue something

Which city do you like?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

viva las vegas-elvis
where would you visit ,if you had a time machine..?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

San Francisco - Scott Mackenzie

Where do you work?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

in the navy-village people
where would you like to work..?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Africa -- toto

Where are you at?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

California - phantom planet

What do you do when you're alone?


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I say a little prayer - Dionne Warwick


...What games do you like?


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Puzzles - The Mary Onettes

What is the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Lonely's Lunch - You Say Party! We Say Die!

What's the last thing you do before you sleep?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Dance - Melodie MC

What's behind door #3?


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

The Big Exit - Editors

What did you want to be when you were growing up?


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Paperback Writer - The Beatles

How is the weather today?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunny - Boney m

What did you buy?


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Cookie - The Presets

What's your favourite dessert?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Girl - Sean Kingston

Who did you go to the prom with?


----------



## niki asd (Oct 9, 2013)

one year of love - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Along with your answer you're suppose to give us a new question. :kma

By the way, welcome to :sas

What makes you smile?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

What makes you smile?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Vultures - offspring


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

_Demons - Imagine Dragons
_

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S***ty Day - SoKo

What do you wish your nickname was?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

What do you wish your nickname was?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr. Boombastic - Shaggy

What's the weirdest thing you've ever done?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

to the moon and back

what do you want for christmas?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dick in a Box - The Lonely Island

What's the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30,000 Pounds Of Bananas - Harry Chapin

How do you spend your weekends?


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)

jacksonville - Brandon Flowers

what's the best way to hunt a vampire?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Straight Through the Heart - Dio

What is/would be your "Spirit Animal?"


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

the lonely bull

how's your day so far


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...I answered with a video...:um...I also like charmed one's new avatar....did anybody like my video..?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

blue2 said:


> ...I answered with a video...:um...I also like charmed one's new avatar....did anybody like my video..?


No Way - The Naked and Famous

How do you feel about pie?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

blue2 said:


> ...I answered with a video...:um...I also like charmed one's new avatar....did anybody like my video..?


Thanks, I kinda like it, too--it's definitely getting me in the mood for Halloween.



IveGotToast said:


> No Way - The Naked and Famous
> 
> How do you feel about pie?


Apple Pie à la Mode - Destiny's Child OR Cherry Pie - Warrant

Where would your dream vacation be?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Blue Hawaii--Elvis Presley

What do you like about winter?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Walking in a Winter Wonderland -- Mandy Moore

What are you going to be for Halloween?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Me - Tamia

What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Bang The Drum All Day - Todd Rundgren 
(cuz I don't wanna work...)






What's your favorite thing to get in your Halloween goodie bag?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corona and Lime - Shwayze 

What do you feel like yelling?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"I'M SO HAPPY!" - The Veronicas

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fireman - Kat Deluna

How do you find happiness?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Bad Medicine - Bon Jovi

What do you do to relieve stress?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke - Kreayshawn

Where did you just get back from?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Possum Kingdom - The Toadies

What's your favorite time of year?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summertime - The Sundays

What's your pet peeve?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Say Hello to the Angels - Interpol



What's the meaning of life?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Design Your Universe (A New Age Dawns) - Epica

What's in the afterlife?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws

What do you do first thing in the morning?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hump de bump - rhcp

Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

In the arms of the angels - Sarah McLachlan 
What do you dream about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disaster - JoJo

What do you do in your free time?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC

What did you do as a kid to annoy your parents or siblings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scream & Shout - Will.I.Am

What's your greatest fear?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Waking Up Beside You - Stabbing Westward

(Lolz, sorry couldn't resist, that was just too easy, haha)

If you could be any kind of creature, what would you be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Who do you avoid at all cost?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 
> Who do you avoid at all cost?


AMERICAN WOMAN " The Who " Oh... I loved that one !!

who do you want to be with ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunshine Superman - Donovan

What things do you like in/would attract you to a person you'd date?


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Crazy=Cute—Zolof the Rock & Roll Destroyer.

What's the last thing you'd want to hear your captain speak before takeoff?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood

What's your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Jive Talkin'—The Bee Gees

How did you die?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Like a Boss - The Lonely Island

If you could invent an ice cream flavor, what would you call it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Lip - Sum 41

What did you drop on the floor?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Gin and Juice - (the former) Snoop Doggy Dogg

What are you going to do this weekend?


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Drive - Incubus

What are you feeling right now?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

won't be pathetic forever - the wonder years

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Lawyers, Guns, and Money—Warren Zevon

Who's at the door?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon

What's under your bed?


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Doginabag—The Fratellis

What were you arrested for?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

world wide mob figgaz 

what does your father do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Papa Was a Rollin' Stone - The Temptations

What does your mother do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B**** - Meredith Brooks

What will we do when I come over?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Anything You Want - Jason Mraz

If you were a superhero or supervillain, what would you call yourself?


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Master Exploder—Tenacious D

What would happen if you were dropped into a horror flick?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run - Snow Patrol

What does your parrot like to say?


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello - Martin Solveig & Dragonette

What do you feel right now?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dizzy - Tommy Roe

What's hiding in your closet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fickle Ghost - Psapp

How would you describe yourself as a person?


----------



## SweetExplosion (Sep 18, 2013)

Almost Human - Voltaire 

What happened to your mind?


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

SweetExplosion said:


> Almost Human - Voltaire
> 
> What happened to your mind?


I'm Going Slightly Mad - Queen

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silent Image said:


> I'm Going Slightly Mad - Queen
> 
> What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


Walk Like an Egyptian - The Bangles

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Cat People - David Bowie

What kind of disease do you have?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Gonorrhea" by Lil Wayne (Feat. Drake)

What do you do when you're alone?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Derailing said:


> "Gonorrhea" by Lil Wayne (Feat. Drake)
> 
> What do you do when you're alone?


Eeewww, hahaha!

She Bop - Cindy Lauper

What would you do if you were the richest person on earth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly to the Moon - The Parlotones

How much money you got?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love You - Jack Ingram 

What do you do all day?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood.

How's the weather?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny Day - Akon

How do you see your future?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash.

What's growing in the garden.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Better In Time - Leona Lewis

What's the first object to your left?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

(an) "interesting drug" - Morrissey

Why do we bother?


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

"For All Those Who Died"- Bathory

Where does Dracula's tomb lie?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

In The Shadows - The Rasmus

What seems to be the problem, officer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

DUI or Die - Those Darlins

Who do you hang out with?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves - Cher

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Freight Train-Sara Jackson-Holman

What's your name?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Déjà Vu- Yngwie Malmsteen

What do you see when you look around your home?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Johnny Sniper - Enter Shikari

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cherry Pie - Warrant.

What did you eat yesterday??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U.S.A. - We Butter The Bread With Butter

What helps you sleep at night?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tequila - The Champs

What's the best thing about Thanksgiving?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Football - Iggy Pop

Who do you avoid at all cost?


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

just desserts - Marina and the diamonds




what did you dream about last night?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Airplanes - B.o.B feat.Hayley Williams

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

The Islander said:


> Airplanes - B.o.B feat.Hayley Williams


question?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

biscoto said:


> question?


 Sorry, I forgot ^^ There's a question now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pluto - Clare & the Reasons 

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

looking for angels -skillet

what are you looking for?


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

hazy girl said:


> looking for angels -skillet
> 
> what are you looking for?


Wonderful Life - Hurts

What's your best memory?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

a world without danger -code lyoko theme song

whats under your bed?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hair of the Dog - Nazareth

What do you like to do during the holidays?


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Talk Dirty - Jason Derulo








what is your (biggest) fear?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Night Prowler - AC/DC

What do you like to do on the weekends?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay Home - Self

What do you do for kicks?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dance the night away- van halen

when people are mean how do you respond?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Throw it all away - Staind

How do you feel when you first get up in the morning?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Cloud City - Pond


How do you get your kicks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't see the last page...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Snortin' Whiskey - Pat Travers

What do you like best about winter?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver

What makes makes you grin uncontrollably?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

A Martini Built for 2 - My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult



Where did you hide the body?


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Somewhere only we know - Keane

What do you really hate?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hypocrites- Korn

Are you calm, cool, AND collected?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No - Jason Aldean

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Masterplan - oasis

If you had one goal to work towards by the end of the month.. What would it be?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

**** the System- System of a Down

What clears thy mind?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

im just a kid-simple plan

i looked at the sky what did i see?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Resistance- Muse

Through what method do you kill the elephant in the room?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Resistance- Muse

Through what method do you kill the elephant in the room?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Honesty - Billy Joel

How do you feel deep down inside?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

high and dry-radio head

whats in your left pocket?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Money for Nothing - Dire Straits

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Milky White Way - Elvis Presley


What do you hope tomorrow will bring you?


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Good Feeling - Travis

Why did you lie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Why? - Annie Lennox

What's the story?


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning Glory - Oasis

What's you job role?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What's in your pocket?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

sugar sugar- the archie's
what will you put on top off the Christmas tree..?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

99 Red Balloons - Nena



What a dull movie! What will you do?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Storm the Gates of Hell-Demon Hunter

Where do you get your shoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thrift Shop - Macklemore & Ryan Lewis ft. Wanz

What are you hiding?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

loser of the year-simple plan

what was that one thing you did?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Break up the family- Morrissey


Why do we fail?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Not of This Earth - Joe Satriani

How did s/he look?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Responsibility - Ghetto Twiinz

What do you think I should do?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Put It Behind You - Keane

What keeps you strong each day?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

My Iron Lung - Radiohead


Where do you find joy?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hungry Heart - Bruce Springsteen

If you had a second chance, what would you do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bob Marley

What the heck are you doing up in the middle of the night?


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bob Marley
> 
> What the heck are you doing up in the middle of the night?


Sitting, Waiting, Wishing - Jack Jonhson

What did you dream about?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Last night I dreamt that somebody loved me- The Smiths

Why are you blushing?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

How to forget someone?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cry Baby - Janis Joplin

What does it cost?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Money Money Money - ABBA

What's on your loungeroom table?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood

What are you going to do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shopping - Barenaked Ladies

What's on your mind right now?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool an' Green an' Shady - John Denver

What's been keeping you occupied lately?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey

Where do you go when you want to be alone?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

zach brown band - chicken fried

do you like to read?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

As Sure As I'm Standin' Here - Barry Manilow

What was your mode of travel?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Cars" by Gary Numan 

What's the worst feeling that a human can experience?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Keep holding on - avril lovign 

What year did JFK die?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1973 - James Blunt

Where are my glasses?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Africa - Toto. 

How long till Christmas??


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

A Thousand Years - Christina Perri

What is your favourite thing to do on holiday?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Dreaming My Dreams - The Cranberries

How will you reach your goal?


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

I Walk the Line-Johnny Cash

Where are you from?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

dark side of the moon
what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash

Where is the cat??


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

In the Jungle - The Vines

What did you say to your superior (parent, teacher, boss, etc.)?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

It's My Life - Bon Jovi

What keeps you awake?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Love Cats- The Cure


What is at the end of your rainbow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pot of Gold - Wale

Where do you go at night?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Until the End - Breaking Benjamin

Where will you fly?


----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm Still Here - Goo Goo Dolls

What comes next?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5 O'Clock - T-Pain

What do you do to unwind at the end of the day?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Stay Loose- Belle and Sebastian



What's for lunch?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito - Seether

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden

What are you doing for New Year's Eve?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Sleep Alone - Two Door Cinema Club

What was it that caught your eye the other day?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Fool's Gold- The Stone Roses



Who was the last person to phone you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking Up - OneRepublic

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Stir it Up - Bob Marley

What do you do on the weekends?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Hide Away- Rock Kills Kid


What is your next big purchase?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn - Hot Butter opcorn

What did you drop on the floor?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

All My Silkworms- Peter Combe



Who will clean up the mess?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Me - Boyz II Men :kma

What did you get for Christmas?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

3 crows - Chris Buck

What do you do for a living?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I Miss You - Incubus

What scares you?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Coming Undone - Korn

What's your favorite thing about the holidays?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Sweaty Knockers - The Aristocrats (haha)
Where do you think you will end up in ten years?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Down in a Hole - Alice in Chains

What are you doing for New Year's Eve?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Break those bones whose sinews gave it motion - Meshuggah
Who did you see yesterday?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rocket Man (Elton John) and Jet City Woman (Queensryche)

Who was your role model?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

What's your trick?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Magic - Pilot

What's your vice?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Behaving Badly - Animals as Leaders

What are you gonna drink on new year's eve?


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Snortin' Whiskey- Pat Travers

Where will you be traveling to tomorrow?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Cloud City - Chimp Spanner


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

What did you want to tell me yesterday?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I want the one I can't have  (The Smiths)

What do you think of the impending year?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

4 chords of apocalypse - Julian Casablancas. 

How is the weather where you are?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Totla Mad - Periphery

What's bothering you right now?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't leave drank alone - Z-Ro ft. Lil O


How old are you?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Two-one - Volumes

Why does winter suck so much?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

"Everybody in Love" -JLS

Looking forward to anything?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Heart of Spring - David Arkenstone

What made your 2013 year joyous?


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

Weekends!!- Skrillex 

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Right on > Silicone Soul

Whats your party trick?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Egyptian Danza - Al Di Meola

What are your biggest fears?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People - Awolnation

What animal best describes you?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Chameleon - Herbie Hancock

When was the last time you gazed at the stars?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

5 to 10 - Allan Holdsworth

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Cemetery Gates- The Smiths

What are you indulging in?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

"Chocolate Rain" -Tay Zonday :b

What excites you?~


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Everclear - Learning How To Smile

Which of your hobbies do you like most?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC

Who's your favorite person to hang out with?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Live - Sophia

What kind of school did you go to?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Difficult Kind - Sheryl Crow

If you could be anything you wanted, what would you be?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones - Bad in Plaid

If you could hop on a plane right now, where would you go?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

New Eden - Animals as Leaders

What do you do when you're out of toilet paper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry! Cry! Cry! - Johnny Cash

What's in the fridge?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Wormholes - Volumes

What did you do for NYE?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Kool Aid and Frozen Pizza - Mac Miller

What do you want to punch?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Little Boy and Fat Man - 3 Crows

What are you doing for a living?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey

Where will you be in ten years?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Alive & Kicking - Simple Minds

What is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits

How do you feel right now?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Loser - Beck

What would you do in a foot or two of snow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay Inside - Raleigh Ritchie 

Where do we go from here?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Run Through the Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

What's the weirdest thing about you?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Man in the mirror - Michael Jackson

The last thing that made you laugh uncontrollably?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

My Life - Billy Joel

What is the most important thing in the world to you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Big Fun - Inner City

where is your next holiday going to be?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Half The World Away - Oasis

Favorite thing you did as a kid?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Play - David Banner

When you go to a restaurant what do you order?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheesecake - Louis Armstrong

Describe you perfect holiday location?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Destination Calabria" by Alex Gaudino

What do you hate to love?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Modern Love - David Bowie

What would you do if a hot girl just walked up to you on the street and slapped you across the face?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freak Out - Avril Lavigne

What did you get me?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Incense and Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock

What would you like to have for a pet?


----------



## Jehutyin1080p (Jan 7, 2014)

Quetzal - This Town Needs Guns

What do you wish you were doing right now?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fantastic Voyage - Coolio 

How do you get there from here?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dreams - The Cranberries

What would you do if when walking in the woods, a unicorn appeared in front of you and started talking to you with a Scottish accent?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fly Me to The Moon - Frank Sinatra

What would you do if an alien invasion happened right now?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Running Away" by Space Cowboy

What's your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Spiders and Snakes - Jim Croce

:haha

(Yeah, there you go. Two of the things I fear the most.)

What would you do if a zombie apocalypse happened right now?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Cry like a ghost - Passion Pit

What would you do if you woke up as a black version of yourself?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

One Minute Silence - Soundgarden

What talent would you like to have most?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible - Skylar Grey

Who was that on the phone?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

The Four Horsemen - Metallica

Who's at the door?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Somebody that i used to know - Gotye

What haunts you?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Glass and Ghost Children

How old were you when stopped believing in magic?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Too Young - Nat King Cole

How would you describe your lifestyle?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Stone Temple Pilots - Big Empty

What's your favorite sport?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dancing in the Streets - Van Halen

Who do you love?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Keith Sweat - Nobody

What's the furthest you've traveled?

(BTW like the sig  )


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

A face in the crowd - Tom Petty

Describe your life in a few words?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Keith Sweat - Nobody

What's the furthest you've travelled?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Andy, You're A Star" by The Killers

What do you want done to your body after you've died?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny - The Click Five

What creeps you out?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

(I think this thread went a bit mad today)

The Itsy Bitsy Spider - ?

What do you love in a woman?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Sweaty Knockers - The Aristocrats

What did you last regreted?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

My Life - Billy Joel

What would you do if you were caught in a snowstorm?


----------



## Jehutyin1080p (Jan 7, 2014)

Get to the Beach - Dads

What makes you feel nostalgic?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> (I think this thread went a bit mad today)


It did, hence my unfortunate double post - sorry!

The Ramones - Rockaway Beach

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes - Coldplay

What do you love to do when you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Relax - Frankie Goes to Hollywood

What do you do before you go to bed at night?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Relax, Take it Easy - Mika

How do you feel about marriage?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

One Day - Matisyahu

How do you feel about divorce?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Sittin' on a Fence - Rolling Stones

( Matisyahu fan too)

What is your favourite dog breed?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

One-eyed, One-horned, Flying Purple People Eater - Ray Stevens

If you could be any fictional character, who/what would you be?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

(Here i was with the near impossible task of finding a song with Springer Spaniel in the title and you write THAT!)

Dude - Beenie Man _(As in Big Lebowski)_

How do you feel about pet rocks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Dem - Vybz Kartel

Where are you going tomorrow?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Outside - Staind

Whats your view on midgets riding dogs like horses?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Blurred Lines - Robin Thicke

What's the shadiest thing you've ever done?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Complicated - Avril Lavigne (what a beautiful name)

What is your ultimate weakness?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sex n drugs n rock roll - Ian dury or guns n roses etc
What's your fave riot musical?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

God only knows - The Beachboys

How do you feel about racist parrots?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Them All - Aeon 

What would you like someone to do for you?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dancing in the dark - Bruce Springsteen

How would you describe your personality?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Land of Confusion - Disturbed

If you could have any wish granted, what would it be?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I Wanna Make The World Laugh - Mack and Mabel 

What would be your ideal first date?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC 

What do you wish you'd done with your day, rather than what you did?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Run - Snow Patrol

If you could choose how to die, what would you choose?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Sleep in Heavenly Peace - Barbra Streisand

What is your approach to life?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Domination - Pantera

What makes you question what you've been taught?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Left Unsaid - Lisa Mitchell 

If you could scream anything, what would it be?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

All You Need is Love - The Beatles

How would you describe a perfect day?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

This Is The Life - Two Door Cinema Club

What would you do if someone on the street challenged you to a dance off?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beat It - Michael Jackson :door

Zombies are knocking at your door, what are you going to do?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Runaway-the killers
Someone is under your bed what do you do?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Stay awake - Suzanne Vega
Where would you like to be right now?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

_Back to the old house_ (The Smiths)........ I really, really would....

Why do you care?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Mystery of Life - Nickodemus. (I really don't know, but i do.)
What are you certain of in life?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails

What are your thoughts on moving to the tundra and living there alone?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Cold and lonely - Sonique

Where's your favorite place to go to when you want to be alone?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

In My Head - Queens of the Stone Age

You're brushing your teeth, humming away, glance in the mirror and catch your reflection winking at you, what do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freak Out - Avril Lavigne

What was the last enjoyable thing you did?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Moonlight Drive - The Doors

Whats your view on mustaches?


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

take it off

how do you feel about animals


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Puppy Love - Donny Osmond

If you were to invent something, what would it be?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Wings - Birdy

You're doing some shopping, minding your business, and then you have an insatiable urge to '_use the toilet_', we're talking number 2 here, you rush to the toilet, have your way with it.....then while you're reflecting on the moment you notice there is no toilet roll, what do you?

(Im putting way too much thought into these questions)


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Cat Stevens - i wish, i wish (i really wish i have paper tissues in my bag)

What do you think about while sitting on the "porcelain throne"?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Takin' Care of Business - Bachmann Turner Overdrive

(Wow, that one seemed gross, even for me.)

If you could go back in time to an event in history, what kind of changes would you make?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Erase/Rewind - The Cardigans

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Summer Breeze - Type O Negative

What's the best prank to pull on someone?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Frightened Children - White Lightning
(My mother used to mind kids, i would put booze in their schoolbags then accuse them of stealing it, said i was calling the cops and everything....good times)

Ahem, anyway, what would you do if a sheepdog ran up to you and said "Help, i woke up as a sheepdog and dont know what to do?"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Them Talk - Hugh Laurie

Who is at the front door?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

What would the paramedics say or do if they had to revive you?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Wake Up Dead Man - U2

What would your childhood friend say at your funeral?


----------



## jackie b (Jan 17, 2014)

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen


What is your favorite food?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Steaks and Shrimp - Uncle Kracker

What's your favorite way to relax?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett

If you could travel in a time machine, where would you go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Hell And Back - Venom

What is your favorite Activity?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Learning to fly - Pink Floyd

What was your childhood dream?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fame - David Bowie

What's your hidden talent?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Rollerblades - Eliza Doolittle
(Im pretty damn good with them)

Whats an unusual pet peeve of yours?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Open doors - Electric Lady Lab (can't stand open doors... no metaphor here)

What does love feel like to you?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Still waiting - Sum 41

Your house is on fire, what do you do?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

When You're on Fire Baby, Roll - Sponge

How would you get out of the house?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

When I go out, I want to go out on a chariot of fire - Escape the fate

Where are you posting from?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers

The one place you want to travel to the most?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honolulu Baby - Ty Parvis

What's making that noise?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sound of the suburbs - The Members

What makes you smile?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Happiness Loves Company - Red Hot Chili Peppers

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Contribution - Jurassic 5

What is your favorite song to listen to when you feel cheerful?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

La Passion - Gigi D´Agostino

What do you think of at 3am?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I've Got a Crush on You - Frank Sinatra

What do you look at to feel better?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful Landscape - Sophie Galet

What's your favorite expression?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sweet Sweet Smile - Carpenters

What is your ultimate goal, your _"if i do this then i dont care about anything else_"?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk 'N Live - Wale

Who makes your heart skip a beat?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Two Princes - Spin Doctors

(It's amazing how much music can bring me up when I'm down. Just listening to this song on YouTube made me smile just now and I needed that.)

What would you do if you were shipwrecked on a deserted island?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Build a Fire - Lamb

What would you if you win a lottery?


----------



## not2L8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wake Up - The Green

What make you feel dancing?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Just Because - Elvis Presley

What do you think is your purpose in life?


----------



## not2L8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Cool Down - Kolohe Kai

When is the rain gonna stop?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

In no time - Mutemath

Should I do some coursework today?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Absolutely, Salutely - Billie the Vision and the Dancers

What is the color of your thoughts?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Fade to Black - Metallica

How cold is it outside?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Big Freeze - Muse

What is your favourite type of music?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Distant Voices - Bush

How often do you visit SAS?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyday - Bif Naked

What's that in the sky?


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Airplanes - B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams

How do you feel right now?


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing to No One - Dark Tranquillity.


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Who are you when no one is looking?

(sorry for the double, can't edit)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Me, Myself & I - De La Soul :kma

Who can we blame it all on?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Shadows of Ourselves - Thievery Corporation.

What inspires you?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anything can happen in the next half hour - Enter Shikari

Ninjas attack, what do you do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats

What's the most controversial thing you've ever done?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Know - Ozzy Osbourne

What do you like to snack on?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Potato Chips - Amok

Beside social anxiety, what has held you back?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix

What's your most prized possession?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Headphones- Britt Nicole

What is your biggest insecurity?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Face - Kings of Leon

What do you believe is humanity's biggest flaw?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

mass destruction-faithless

what makes you happy?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Good Music -The Roots

What do you often think about?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Video games - Lana Del Ray

How has your day been so far?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

A World Alone- Lorde

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What is your dream job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What is your dream job?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Bump
> 
> What is your dream job?


Rocket Man - Elton John





which korea is best korea?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

South side - Moby

As a child, where did you think babies come from?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum

Would you rather live on the moon or under the sea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moon - Sia

If you could do anything that you wanted what would it be?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Different - Robbie Williams

How would you describe the feeling of putting on new socks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brain Fart - Xfilesx 

What have you never tried before?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Lead a Normal Life - Peter Gabriel

What is you biggest regret?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dogs - Pink Floyd

How would you describe your life?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Every day is a struggle - Senses Fail

What do you do for fun?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest

What is something you wish other people knew about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking On Sunshine - Katrina & the Waves

What do you do on the weekend?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

We Walk- The Ting Tings

How was your first kiss?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool - Gwen Stefani 

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

If you made a movie of your life, what would you call it?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk 

What would you do if everyone you met was very eager to suddenly break out in song and dance?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dance the Night Away - Van Halen

What words of advice would you give to someone younger?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Never Grow Up - Taylor Swift

What would the kid version of you say to you now, if you were to meet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grow Up - Cher Lloyd

What is your pet peeve?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL - Trey Songz

What would you do if a jar of marmalade started flirting with you?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Run Away - Live

If you could save only one of your possessions from destruction what would it be?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Book of dreams - Suzanne Vega

If you were to be reborn, what would you like to be reborn as?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human - Sol Seppy

What is the best thing about life?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Laughing - R.E.M.

Whats the worse thing about life?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Parting Time- Rockstar

What's your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## LoneCat (Jul 18, 2013)

Ignorance -Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question! :kma

Today is a good day for?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Kookies - MF Doom

What are you doing during the Super Bowl?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dreaming the Same Dream - No Doubt

What are you like first thing in the morning?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult

What's the last thing you do before you go to sleep?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn Off the Lights - Teddy Pendergrass

Who did you invite to the party?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Just My Imagination -The Temptations

What causes the biggest smile on your face?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Stuck in the Middle with You - Stealer's Wheel

What will you be drinking during the Super Bowl?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Two Cups of Coffee - Josh Kelley

What would you do if you answered your door to a sweaty man who said "_Finally ive found you..._" and fell on his knees "_Your majesty!_"?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank You Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin - Sly and the Family Stone

If you could run away to a secret destination, what would you take with you?

(Posting the video just cuz I feel like hearing this song now  )


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Greatest song title ever!

High Hopes - Kodaline

Whats your worst fear?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

tarantula-pendulum

who are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man With No Name* -* The Specials

Where are my keys?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Blew Away - Smashing Pumpkins

What was your first major injury?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being Born - U2 :lol

If you had a fly on the end of your nose what would you do to get it off?


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Twist and Shout - Beatles

If a genie was to grant you one wish, what would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here on My Island - Barbie

Where is your dream vacation spot?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

La Isla Bonita - Madonna

What would you do if a hitman was after you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd 

What are you thinking about?


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

lemonade - cocorosie

what are you thinking about?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Just a girl - No Doubt

What does your breathe smell of?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ice Cream - Sarah McLachlan

If you were invisible, what would you try to get away with doing?


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

peyote - lakota healing song (lol)

if the world was ending in 10 minutes, what would you say to your s/o?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing - Lewis Watson (I have no S/O )

Who is at the door?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Three Little Pigs - Green Jelly

What's your motivation for getting up in the morning?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Show Must Go On - Queen

How would you sum up your personality?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Insane in the Membrane - Cypress Hill

If you could become an inanimate object, what would it be?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Money - Pink Floyd

(You wouldn't believe the series of coincidences im having with the song "Insane in the membrane" all week, then you mention it here....wayyorrrd)

How do you feel about illegal snail races?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I Can't Hardly Stand It - The Cramps

Are you secretly a hard core Pastafarian?


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, - Supercar

When you were a kid, who did you wanna be when you grow up??


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

This Charming Man - The Smiths

Where will you be going to on your next vacation?


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

"Sea of Illusion"- Algophobia

What are you going to be doing this weekend?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Some Weird Sin - Iggy Pop

What type of car do you drive?


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Limousine - Brand New

What is the best dish you can make??


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Platypus - Mr Bungle

What was your last purchase on?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Sheep - pink Floyd

What did you do today?


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Free Fall Without a Parachute - Senses Fail

What do you desperately want??


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

The Happiest Days Of Our Lives - Pink Floyd

Oh my sweet jesus, what are you doing to that poor defenseless monkey?!?!?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Fist fu*k - nine inch nails

What would you tell willy wonka if you would meet him on the street?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gimme Gimme* -* Beenie Man

What just happened? :um


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I Shot The Sheriff - Bob Marley 


What's your favorite thing to cuddle with?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley

When, you were a kid, where was your secret hiding place?



MuckyMuck said:


> You wouldn't believe the series of coincidences im having with the song "Insane in the membrane" all week, then you mention it here....wayyorrrd


I love that song. Now I'm intrigued--provide details...



Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Oh my sweet jesus, what are you doing to that poor defenseless monkey?!?!?





Umpalumpa said:


> Fist fu*k - nine inch nails


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Hospital for Souls - Bring Me the Horizon

If you witness a crime, what is the first thing you would do??


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sit and Wonder - The Verve

If you had one day left to live, what would you do?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

My favorite things - John Coltrane

Where did you sleep last night?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

My Own Prison - Creed

What was the last thing to make you smile?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

God Only Knows - Beach Boys

What was the last thing you wanted?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Past Time With Good Company - Blackmore's Night

Where does your mind go?


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

By My Side - Death Before Dishonor

What is one thing you don't mind losing??


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

My Mind - Portugal, The Man

What have we always said is the most important thing?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Teach Your Children Well - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young

(Hmm...maybe the lyrics more than the title...)


If you woke up tomorrow morning as someone else, who would you want that to be?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

God? - The Dodos

What was your last birthday like?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Difficult Kind - Sheryl Crow

What happened in the best dream you ever had?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I Just Had Sex - Lonely Island

What's the most awkward thing you have ever done?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

i forget - deadmau5

where are you at right now in life?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Weird Era - Deerhunter

Where do you want to go?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Into the Woods - Electric Boys

What happened in the worst dream you ever had?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Solitude - Black Sabbath

Where have you been lately?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest

If you woke up a child again, what would you do?



IveGotToast said:


> I Just Had Sex - Lonely Island


Yeah, those are pretty much the best dreams. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Grow Up - Taylor Swift

If you could tell the world anything that you wanted what would it be?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

What am I to You? - Norah Jones

What are you most afraid of?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Your Time has Come - Audioslave

If you could change one thing in history, what would it be?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Learning to fly - pink Floyd

What would you tell to the love of your life?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Rape Me - Nirvana

What calms you in times of distress?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel

What do you miss from your childhood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Days - Steve Fee

What prize should the winner get?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What prize should the winner get?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

"Sex & Drugs & Rock N' Roll" - Ian Durry & The Blockheads

Well, I have some bad news and some good news- Which do you wanna hear first?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good News - Avalon

If someone stepped on your foot what would you do?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe Partying Will Help - The Minutemen

Know any good hiding spots?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Window in the Skies - U2

If your hands could talk, what would they say?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Signs - Five Man Electrical Band

I don't think this is the original band, but this video's funny






If your feet could talk, what would they say?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Dance - David Bowie

What did you do on the weekend?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Shopping - Barenaked Ladies

What's the worst thing about Mondays?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Can't Say Anything Nice - The Ramones

How far will you go for peace and quiet?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

A Thousand Miles - Vanessa Carlton

(That sign video made my day)

What would you do if you woke up as _13 year old you_?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> (That sign video made my day)
> 
> What would you do if you woke up as _13 year old you_?


:agree It was funny, huh?!

Get It Right - Miley Cyrus

What was your favorite mistake?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sleeping Pills - Suede (That was one psychedelic night)

(That sign video was indeed hilarious, we actually have the _cow falling on car_ one here. Plus, in the middle of nowhere i seen one that said "_Beware: Wheelchair Users_", as if there is a gang of them going around, prowling the area, causing trouble.)

Whats do you fear the most about the future?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Becoming insane - infected mushroom

What would you say to Godzilla?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bite Me - Gucci Mane 

When you have a bad case of brain freeze what do you do?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Wearing the inside out - pink Floyd

Oh you bad boy, what'cha gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

"Prelude To The Afternoon Of a Sexually Aroused Gas Mask" - The Mothers Of Invention

Would you mind if I hang out and watch you sleep all night long?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Can You Kiss Me First - College

(Strange thing is, i am listening to it right now)





Whats your view on the financial regulations of Finlands periodical ramification of perpetual centrifugal homuggle reports?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Uuuuhhhh...

No Diggity - Blackstreet

What would you doooooo for a Klondike Bar?



MuckyMuck said:


> That sign video was indeed hilarious, we actually have the _cow falling on car_ one here. Plus, in the middle of nowhere i seen one that said "_Beware: Wheelchair Users_", as if there is a gang of them going around, prowling the area, causing trouble.


Those bands of hooligans! They're gonna roll over someone's toes! What is this world coming to???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat 

What is difficult for you to express?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper

What your favorite way to chill out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

How would you describe her?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

RandomNobody said:


> The woman with the tattooed hands - Atmosphere
> 
> How would you describe yourself?


Brain Damage - Pink Floyd

Why do bananas have a bent shape ?


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

Blame it on the girls - Mika

who is your favurite person?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Secret Agent Man -Johnny Rivers

What do you do when you're really, Really, REALLY angry?



MuckyMuck said:


> Sleeping Pills - Suede (That was one psychedelic night)
> 
> (That sign video was indeed hilarious, we actually have the _cow falling on car_ one here. Plus, in the middle of nowhere i seen one that said "_Beware: Wheelchair Users_", as if there is a gang of them going around, prowling the area, causing trouble.)


Hooligans. Sure, it's all fun and games 'til someone runs over some feet and somebody loses a toe.



Stiltzkin said:


> Why do bananas have a bent shape ?





JoSo said:


> Blame it on the girls - Mika


:rofl


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Take a walk - Passion Pit

(_Finding a gif of a rowdy wheelchair user is impossible, so next best thing:_)









What would you love as a tattoo?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Butterflies and Hurricanes - Muse



JoSo said:


> Blame it on the girls - Mika


Best possible answer :teeth

How do i beat procrastination ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Bust a Move - Young MC

What body part do you wash first in the shower?


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

What What (In the Butt) - Samwell

How would you kill an elephant with your bare hands?


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

Gin & Juice

what would you say to someone you knew who blanked you while walking past in the street?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F--k You 2 - Bif Naked

If they made a movie of your life what would the title be?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I Dreamed a Dream - Susan Boyle


If you had a child, how would you hope they turned out?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Normal Person - Arcade Fire

Why doesn't your beard go bald ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Harder Better Faster Stronger - Daft Punk

Whats your favorite sound?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

This Lullaby - QOTSA

Why is some people's genital skin several shades darker than the rest of their skin when it almost never sees sunlight ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Weird Science -Oingo Boingo 

Whats something you are really embarrassed of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drivin' on the Sidewalk - Boned 

What are you craving right now?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

The Sun - Maroon 5

Who are you ?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

I think i'm paranoid - Garbage

What is something that really bothers you, but afraid to complain about it so as not to appear as an a-hole ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noise - Colton Dixon

Any plans for tomorrow night?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

eat,sleep,rave,repeat-fatboy slim

how does it end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bright White Jackets - April Smith :eyes

What animal best describes you?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Song Of The Black Swan - Pink Martini

What is the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Dancing with Kadafi - infected mushroom

How would you describe your pet?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Lost - Katy Perry :sigh

How drunk are you right now ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Enough - Gravity Kills






Who's your Daddy? (or Mommy?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother Nature's Son - The Beatles

If you could buy your best friend anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Black Coffee - Peggy Lee

what do you think of before you fall asleep?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

paradise-coldplay

what is the key to happiness?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Changes - Tupac

What would you love to have from your childhood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innocence - Hootie & The Blowfish

What's your dream job?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

space cowboy-jamiroquai 

what are you doing today?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Wake up - rage against the machine (matrix soundtrack)

What would you do if a lion chased you?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


All in all, we're just...what? (Answer with anything other than "another brick in the wall"...)


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Dumb - nirvana

What's the first thing you think about in the morning?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Time - Hans Zimmer

How would you like to be remembered?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young

...someone's knocking at your door, who is it ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Along Comes Mary - The Association

What is that noise?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult

Who can you trust your deepest, darkest secrets to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One - Alicia Keys

What form of transportation do you use?


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cars - Gary Numan

If you could change anything, what would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People - Barbra Streisand

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What's for breakfast?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Food For Thought - UB40

How would you describe your walk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles :lol

What do you wish you could be?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

happy-pharrell

what would you do differently?


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fake It - Seether

Where will you be in five years?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

"Rocket USA" - Suicide

If you could rearrange the alphabet would you put "U" and "I" as far as possible?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No - Shakira

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

all or nothing

what are you thinking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does It Always Rain on Me? - Travis

Who makes your heart skip a beat?


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

I Should Have Known - The Beatles

If you were to win the lottery, what's the first thing that you would do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rock and Roll All Night (and Party Every Day) - KISS

What would you do if you found a severed hand in a field?


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stop and Stare - OneRepublic

(and then Runaway - Del Shannon and Help! - The Beatles lol)

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Brain Dead - Cornbugs

What's your dream job?


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Deep Sea Diver - Angel Haze

Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Ship of fools - the doors

What's that smell?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

Were you born to be a cowboy?


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Only Prettier - Miranda Lambert 

What's on the schedule for tomorrow?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Hakuna Matata - lion king soundtrack

What are you doing right now?


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Nothing - The Scripts

If you could choose, how would you rather die?


----------



## pantoffel (Feb 8, 2014)

Die Young - Ke$ha
What's your favourite song?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Fast Car -Tracy Chapman

What do your thoughts smell like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches - The Presidents of the United States of America

What do you do when your angry?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I Swear - All 4 One

What makes you laugh?


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

God Only Knows - The Beach Boys

What's the best piece of advice you have ever been given?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are - Meat Loaf

Where does your demons play?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cemeteries of London - Coldplay

Who can we blame it all on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Who can we blame it all on?


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Great Pretender - The Platters

What's the best way to spend a Saturday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saturday in the Park - Chicago

How do you feel at the end of the day?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Lost - Anouk 

What are you looking for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something To Do - Depeche Mode 

Who's knocking at the front door?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Momma - Genesis.

What's your favourite or second favourite food these days ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh! That Gorgonzola Cheese - Harry Champion

Where did you last cry?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

All By Myself - Eric Carmen 

Many religious people give up something for Lent. Whether you're religious or not, what would you be willing to give up for forty days?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Coffee & TV - Blur

Where do the children play?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

How would you defend yourself if you were attacked by batch of aggressive, giggling gremlins?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sixty-eight guns - The Alarm

What do you think of girls with VERY long hair ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey Jealousy - Gin Blossoms

What do you think of _guys_ with VERY long hair?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles

How would you describe life on earth in a few words to an alien?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Land of Confusion - Genesis

If you could read people's minds, what would you do with the info you learned?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

know your enemy-RATM

where does your mind go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams of the San Joaquin - Kenny Rogers

What are you craving at the moment?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Long and Winding Road - The Beatles

What would be a game changer for you now in your life?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Money - Flying Lizards

What's the weather like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Rain - Blind Melon

What objects do you see when you look at the clouds?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

99 Red Balloons - Nena

Can you tell me some emotion you have NOT FELT for some time ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love - Keyshia Cole

Where is your head at?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Lost in Amsterdam - Parov Stelar

Where is the centre of the universe?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Knows - Jimi Hendrix

What would you like to be doing right now?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Red Red Wine - UB40.

What kind of day for you today ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down In The Dumps - Bessie Smith

What do you do on a sunny day?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I shine - infected mushroom

If you could talk to the tress, what would you say to them?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Drove All Night - Cyndi Lauper

Who were you with yesterday?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Laura - Scissor Sisters

Where is the party ?


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

City of Angels - 30 seconds to mars

What are you afraid of?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Anarchy in the UK - Sex Pistols.

What amuses you ?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Marijuana - Chrome Sparks. 
What does the most recent text you received say?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Who are you ? The Who.

Favourite food ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna - The Knife

What's your addiction?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Coffee in Bed - Squeeze

Can you describe yourself ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - The Smashing Pumpkins

Today is a good day for?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bad - Jackson

Today is a good day for you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Hide - Badloves :hide

What do you hate doing?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cleaning Out My Closet - Eminem.

What bores you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything - Alanis Morissette

Who are you calling on the phone?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Caroline - Status Quo.

What did she say ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F--k You 2 - Bif Naked (Get your ears cleaned out! )

What is the best thing about life?


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Dirty Women - Black Sabbath

What are you doing right now?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Watching the Detectives - Elvis Costello.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question. :kma

Why are you so cool? :sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just the Way You Are - Billy Joel:b

Did I forget something ?


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I will wait - Mumford & sons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question... again. :duck

What would you like to do to that jerk?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

All You Need is Love - The Beatles.

What would you give them ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Fisherman Blues - The Waterboys

Where does your emotions rest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Head - Jason DeRulo

What would you do if you found a 100 dollar bill?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Conga - Black Lace

Then what would you do ?


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Cry No More - Chris Brown

Where are you right now?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not in Jamaica - bob marley, house of the raising sun might be a little bit too much on the east, dark side of the moon? Defenetly not, ship of fools? Maybe one day I will found my self there. I think I'm in a heart shaped box - nirvana right now.

What's on your mind?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Money - Flying Lizards

Will you give me some ?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

You Just Haven't Earned It Yet, Baby





Where do you work?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Computer - Prince 

What's the meanest thing anyone has said to you?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Wake up - rage against the machine

What would you say on a stage to the whole world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War Sucks, Let's Party! - Anti-Flag

If you had a fly on the end of your nose what would you do to get it off?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jump - Van Halen

What's the best thing about summer ?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Watermelon, man.





if you could have any superpower, what would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisibility - Lost Reality

What have you never tried before?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Heroin - Lou Reed

What does music mean to you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything - Alanis Morissette :boogie

What animal best describes you?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dragon Attack - Queen

What's the most attractive part of a woman's/man's body ?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Cherry Pie - Warrant

What do you do for fun?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Walking on the Moon - The Police

How long will this thread last ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until The End Of Time - 2Pac

Where do you go at night?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Over The Hills And Far Away - Gary Moore

When will you pay me back?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow, Wendy - Concrete Blonde 

Where do you go to get away from it all?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Africa - Toto

You have any useful advice ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always Look on the Bright Side of Life - Monty Python

What are "the voices" telling you?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Give Up the Ghost - Radiohead

What do you think of lying in bed late at night?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Monster - Eminem (ft. Rihanna)

What do you fear ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper

What do you think the point of life is?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay Young - Strata

What's under your bed?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lipstick, Powder and Paint - Shakin' Stevens

When was the last time you cleaned under your bed ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometime Around Midnight - The Airborne Toxic Event

What did you get me?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mockingbird - Eminem

Where are you going tonight ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Going Nowhere - Oasis

Whats one thing that can always make you smile?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

When you go to a restaurant what do you order?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Milk and Alcohol - Dr Feelgood

Do you leave a tip ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell No - Ricki-Lee

What do you like to do when you're all alone?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Play the Game - Queen

What sport do you like ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball - Kurtis Blow

What does your parrot like to say?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty Baby - Blondie

What's the bird's name ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polly - Nirvana (Duh! )

When you go for a walk what do you hear?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sound of the Suburbs - The Members

To be or not to be ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easier to Be - Lifehouse

What is you prefered mode of transportation?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sound of the Suburbs - The Members

To be or Not to Be ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easier to Be - Lifehouse

What did you get in the mail today?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Pills





If you could change one thing about your life, what would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tired of Being Alone - Al Green

What's in your refrigerator?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Fried Neck Bones and Some Homefries





What do you do when you're depressed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey

Describe yourself in one word.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dreamer - Ozzy Osbourne _(what a song!)_

Why are we here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hell of It - Paul Williams

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothingman- Pearl jam


What do you turn to when all else fails?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbiston

Any regrets ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes - Lmfao :duck

What is it you want the most?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Crazy Love - Van Morrison

Whats one thing that you cant resist smiling to?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Safety Dance - Men Without Hats

What makes you angry ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Other People - Beach House

What are you waiting for?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Something Else - Sid Vicious/Sex Pistols

Why did the chicken cross the road ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom - Buzzcocks

What's on your mind?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cars - Gary Numan.

What kind do YOU like ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barracuda - Heart (Especially the '66 model) 

When you make a sandwich what's your secret ingredient?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Salt and Pepper - Harry Chapin

What do you believe against the odds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music Is My Life - Marcia Hines

How is your Spring so far?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's Alright - 311

What have you learnt this week ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Shirt Would Look Better With A Columbian Neck-Tie – I Killed The Prom Queen :kma

What will I find while cleaning out my garage?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Bittersweet Memories - Bullet for My Valentine

Why does music affect us so?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emotions - Mariah Carey

What's your favorite hang out spot?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kokomo - The Beach Boys

What would you do here ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk in the Sun - MCFLY

How can I make more money?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Devils Arcade - Bruce Springsteen

Whats your favorite type of dreams?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics

Do you know where your jacket is?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trapped in the Closet - R. Kelly

What did you say to me? :sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello - Lionel Richie.

What's your response to THAT ??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi - Psapp

How do you feel at the end of the day?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Feel Alive - Krewella

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

What ? Soft Cell

Can you speak up ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Here - Kane (This is SAS we're all quiet, Remember?) 

What were you arrested for? :sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Killing in the Name Of - Rage Against the Machine.

Will you support me ?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

All Night – Pitbull feat David Rush

What happened to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost My Way - Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Time To Pretend - MGMT

How do you spend time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bored - Deftones

Where do the socks disappear to from the dryer?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Hotel California - The Eagles

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shopping - Pet Shop Boys (Grocery )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What do you wear when you go out?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Led Boots





What do you look for in a man/woman?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C 

What did the message on your answering machine say?


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Call the Doctor - Sleater Kinney

What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It wasn't Me - Shaggy 

What's behind door #3?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Brand New Cadillac - Clash

What will you do with the prize ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive South - Suzy Bogguss

Where did you end up lastnight?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra

Have you been there ?


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll Be There - The Jackson 5

What's your favorite food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna - The Knife 

Who did you go to the prom with?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson

What sport do you enjoy ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball - Lil' Bow Wow

What do you like to drink?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Red Red Wine - UB40

All Night Long - Lionel Richie

With or Without You - U2

What did you think of 'Titanic' ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh - Triplecrap

How is your day going?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Lazy Wonderland - Broken Bells

How is your year going?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movin' On Up - Primal Scream

What weather do you like ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lukewarm - Babyland

What is the moon made of?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cheese - Stromae

What's that noise ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reindeer - The Knife

What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Time - INXS

Do you dance well ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Like a virgin.

What would you like to do for your birthday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party 'Til You Puke - Adrew W.K.

What is the best thing about weekends?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What is the best thing about weekends?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Don't Know - Lost Prophets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question. :kma

Who's running out the back door?


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

Lovely Rita - The Beatles

Where have you been all my life?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Sittin on the dock of the bay


How can I do better?


----------



## the phantomess (Sep 9, 2012)

Stay young, go dancing

What the heck just happened?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't Ask - Sonny Rollins.

What shall I call you ?


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

You can call me Al - Paul Simon

Where are you going now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Hell and Back - Sabaton 

What are you wearing?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nothing - Diatribe

What did you buy today ?


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Seedy Films - Soft Cell 

Who did you meet today?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Mom - Eminem.

Will you come for dinner ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll Be There - Michael Jackson.

What are you hiding from me?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Gift - The Jam

Do you want it now ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give It Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers

What do you do when you're in trouble?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Run to You - Brian Adams

Will you help me and my family ?


----------



## crop (May 3, 2014)

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


What's the plan for tomorrow?


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Just Keep Breathing - We The Kings

How would you describe your life at the moment?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Boredom - Buzzcocks

Where is your favourite country ?


----------



## crop (May 3, 2014)

Beyond The Gray Sky - 311

How did we end up here?


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't explain - The Who

How are you feeling?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I Can't Explain - The Who

What are most frightened of?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Monster - Eminem ft Rihanna

What makes you laugh ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissin' Dynamite - AC/DC :lol

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sex and Drugs and Rock and Roll - IAN DURY

What do you think of the Church ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Neat, Neat, Neat - The Damned.

What excites you yet disgusts you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground :um

Where is your happy place?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - U2

And you ?


----------



## crop (May 3, 2014)

Water's Edge - Seven Mary Three

Is this the beginning or the end?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

crop said:


> Water's Edge - Seven Mary Three
> 
> Is this the beginning or the end?


 The Doors : This is the end


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Q : What's your favourite track ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People Are Strange - The Doors

What would you say if you slipped on ice?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Whoa - Black Rob 

What's your favorite weather?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Stormy Weather - Lena Horne

What would be your famous last words?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Goodbye Says it All - Blackhawk

Will you come to my funeral ?


----------



## crop (May 3, 2014)

When It Comes - Incubus

What is hope?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Something to Believe in - Aqualung

What's a milestone you want humanity to achieve in your lifetime?


----------



## crop (May 3, 2014)

Ruin - Lamb Of God

When does it begin?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1999 - Prince.

What hobby do you do ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas.

What would you do if you were the last person on earth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump for Joy - 2 Unlimited

What's making that noise?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mockingbird - Eminem

Where's the cat ??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Putting the Dog to Sleep - The Antlers

What is the best thing in existence?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Friend Stan - Slade

Did you sleep well ?


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

oh yeah-Deitrick Haddon
whats your biggest dream?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

happy - John Legend

What's something on your bucket list?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surgically Removing the Tracking Device – Say Anything 

Where were you yesterday?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

God Only Knows - Beach Boys

How is your relationship with your mother?


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

just fine -Mary j. Blige
what's your favorite food?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Red Hots and Chili Mac - the Moroccos
What do you want to be?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Moviestar - Harpo

Do you think the illuminati is real?


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes - Musiq Soulchild 

What word describes your personality the best?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Supercalifragelisticexpialidocious - (The Mary Poppins soundtrack idk? lol)

Would you like to slip into an alternate reality and leave your current self behind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No - Jason Aldean

If you could do whatever the hell you felt like doing right now, what would you do?


----------



## crop (May 3, 2014)

Joy Ride - Snot

Who wants to down a beer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Times - Chic :drunk

What do you like to do in the rain?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jump - Van Halen.

Where are my wellies ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Your Bed - Jebediah

What can't you get through the day without?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Friends - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

What's the last thing you do before bed ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chant of the Ever Circling Skeletal Family – David Bowie 

How do you feel about huge cities?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lost - Faith Hill

What did you do last birthday ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Naked - Voted Most Random :yay

Who's your mother?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Ramona - Night Beds

What do you like most about yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C

What have you never tried before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What have you never tried before?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Singing in My Sleep - Semisonic

What was your childhood like?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Alright - Janet Jackson.

What's the second most annoying song you have heard this year ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roar - Katy Perry

What are you craving at the moment?


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

ice cream - Hyuna

what are you doing right now?


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

dreaming of you-selena
whats your biggest fear?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Love and Anger - Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question. :duck

Who stole a cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Darn - forgot ...again the question .....

Laura - Scissor Sisters.

Are you a forgetful person ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can Be - Aaliyah

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

***** town and back - machine fun fellatio He he 

Life is like ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

A Parable of the Poppy - Aga Zaryan

How do you feel when you dance ?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

Freedom dove-Autodesk

Can I eat your ear?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

You Can't Do That - The Beatles

What's your favourite car ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Dune buggy - presidents of the USA 

Same question , what's your favourite car .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barracuda - Heart (Preferably a '66 model) 

What do you collect?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bodies - Sex Pistols

What's your vice ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke - Kreayshawn 

Where were you last night?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

In Your Head - Mohombi.

Where is it dark ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boogie in Your Butt - Eddie Murphy :boogie

What's holding you back?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What's holding you back?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

My Mistakes - Eleanor Friedberger

What's the best insult you can think of?


----------



## crop (May 3, 2014)

People = S#!t- Slipknot

Why are you still here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom - Buzzcocks

When did you arrive?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yesterday - The Beatles

What will you do on your holidays?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravediggers Dance - Ragdolls :evil

What do you enjoy doing the most?


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Anywhere - Evanescence 

Where is the nearest hotel?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Atlantic City - Bruce Springsteen

What's something that everyone can agree on?


----------



## RyannJ (May 6, 2014)

Love don't cost a thing by Jennifer Lopez

What are you eating now?


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

lips like morphine - kill hannah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

An Artifact - Reflections

Where are my keys?!?!?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Speak - Myron Butler

What do/did you think of school?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What do/did you think of school?


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

Putting holes in happiness.

What was your first date like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tijuana Makes Me Happy - Nortec Collective

What advice could you give me?


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Tomorrow Never Comes - Elvis Presley

What should I do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny - Stevie Wonder

What's it like outside today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Send Her Roses - Don Williams

What makes you hide in your shell the most?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The End - The Doors

Who are you calling on the phone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Night Dance Parties in the Underground Palace - Alesana 

What do people remember most about you?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas (heehee)

Where do you see yourself ten years from now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here in My Room - Incubus

How would you finish this line? "Today is a good day..."


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> Here in My Room - Incubus
> 
> How would you finish this line? "Today is a good day..."


...(to) Build the Moon - Charlotte Sometimes

What is some good advice you should take?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Express Yourself - NWA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question. 

What cheers you up during the day?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden

What are you drinking?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Rivers of Babylon - Boney M

What desire are you frightened to admit to?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Girls - Beastie Boys

Where is your ideal vacation location?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funkin' for Jamaica - Tom Browne

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Work That Body - Diana Ross


What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Dandelion - Rolling Stones

What part of your body you are most happy with?
(clean answer only pls)


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Alive and Kicking - Nonpoint

Describe your ideal girlfriend or boyfriend.


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Honesty - Billy Joel

Where was your favourite holiday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Thanksgiving - Nicole Westbrook 

How would you describe your hair?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC

What's in your pocket?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Money - Pink Floyd

What can you hear?


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Clocks - Coldplay

What is a good name for a girl?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Polythene Pam - ~The Beatles.

How did you meet him or her?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Park - The Ramones

One of the 50 ways to leave your lover?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Walls - Jim Reeves 

What in the world is that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brokedown Palace - Grateful Dead

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Soak Up The Sun - Sheryl Crow

What was the last item of clothing you bought?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Space-Dye Vest - Dream Theater

Whats the first thing people notice about you?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The Tracks Of My Tears - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles.

What do you most regret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Threw Gasoline on the Fire and Now We Have Stumps for Arms and No Eyebrows – No FX :lol

What did you want to be when you were a kid?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

King Of The World - Steely Dan

How are you?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Anarchy In The UK - Sex Pistols

What pets do you own or would like to own?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None of Dem - Robyn

Where to from here?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Far Away - Jose Gonzalez

'And this is my boat, the S.S. ____'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Green Apples - O. C. Smith

I'm bored, any ideas?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit

What type of vehicle do you drive?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard To Be Cool (In A Minivan) - The Oak Ridge Boys

What car should I buy? :um


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Little Red Corvette - Prince.

What is it about me that annoys you?


----------



## Marbo (Jun 9, 2014)

Life's a ***** - Nas

Where do you want to run off to?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin
What type of drugs have you taken?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

High Hopes - Pink Floyd

What was the first thing you said as a baby?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC 

What would you do if you woke up one day and you were the only person left on the planet?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

One Bourbon, One Scotch, and One Beer - George Thorogood and the Destroyers

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrestle with the Devil - Jim Steinman

If you could go back in time what would you do?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones

Who or what inspires you?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

God - John Lennon.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chinese Food - Alison Gold

What did you drop on the floor?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

(Put the Lime In The) Coconut - Harry Nilsson

What's that in the sky?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds - Elton John

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Rose of Sharon - Killswitch Engage

Describe the time you lost your virginity.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin :eyes

What's the worst thing to ever happen to mankind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What's the worst thing to ever happen to mankind?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Human Nature - Michael Jackson

What is the best form of entertainment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett

What are you missing?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My Little Town - Simon and Garfunkel

Your biggest fear is?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People - Barbra Streisand

What does your parrot like to say?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Polly - Nirvana

What does the fox say?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does It Always Rain on Me - Travis :rain

What do you like about yourself?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Money, Money, Money - ABBA

What is the eleventh commandment?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Give Peace A Chance - John Lennon

How will life on earth end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank God for the Bomb - Ozzy Osbourne 

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and Cry ~ Elvis Presley

What's in your back pocket?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Pocket Full of Kryptonite - Spin Doctors

How is the weather where you're at?


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Storm in a Teacup - RHCP's 

What do you do up late, late at night?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Something For the Girl with Everything ~ Sparks

Where are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Bedroom - B5

Something that makes you smile.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The Way We Were - Barbara Streisand

What can you see in front of you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Telephone - Shad

What happens in your Dreams?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

X-Men - Powerglove

Who's on your mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cotton Jenny - Anne Murray :mushy

Where do you like to walk to calm your nerves?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Around The World - Daft Punk

What makes life worth living?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What is something you love to do?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Paint a Vulgar Picture ~ The Smiths

Something you despise:


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Everything and Nothing - Mudvayne

Something new..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Old Thing - The Black Keys :?

How do you feel on days when everything goes your way?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30,000 Pounds Of Bananas - Harry Chapin 

When you go to the movies what do you buy at the concession stand?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Jet Airliner - Steve Miller Band

What's the best cure for a headache?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Coffee and TV - Blur

If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would you be?


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Clouds Race Across the Sky - Joe Satriani

How to keep talking to her but not give in to the near crush ??????


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

The Pot - Tool 

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


What did you dream about last night?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yellow Submarine- The Beatles

What has been your greatest accomplishment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Save a Life - The Fray (True story :yes)

What/Who do you find to be a thing of beauty?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phoebe Cates - Fenix TX 

What did you win on Ebay?

Thanks! *Takes a bow*


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Our House - Madness

What is your greatest inspiration?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Leaders - Katatonia

What's in the box?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley

Where in the world is Carmen San Diego?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Razorlight - America

what way will you die? (if you were forced to choose)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

How do you feel about your first big crush?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

It's All Over Now - The Rolling Stones

What happened last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Spread Her Legs and Flew Away - Crooked Fingers :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol

What's the worst thing you've ever done?


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele 

What describes your love making abilities?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godlike - KMFDM :banana

What do you want to do everyday if you could?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Psychotherapy and Valium - King Parrot

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

I need some sleep - Eels

What kind of life do you want to live?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Life - Billy Joel.

Who or where is your guardian angel ?


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

From the Sky - Gojira

How do you deal with bad memories?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

My Girl - The Temptations

What's at the top of your bucket list?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex with Ducks - Garfunkel and Oates 

Where was the last place you visited?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

In The Back Of My Mind - The Beach Boys

What disgusts you yet attracts you?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Sex On Fire - Kings of Leon

Who or what makes the 'world go round'?


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

Blood, tears and gold - HURTS

Girl walks into a bar and..


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

“With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm” by Stanley Holloway

What was that sound?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The Sound Of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel

Why do they not understand?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue - Beyonce

What is the noise you hate the most?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the sounds of silence

what kind of women do you like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lite Skinned Freckle Face - TQ

What's the best thing in the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tatooed Her Face - Jugtown Pirates 

You've just stubbed your toe, what's the first thing that comes out of your mouth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping Hand - Amy Grant

What's something you secretly like?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men

What would you like to order?


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Man in the mirror - Michael Jackson

That man That man LOL.

How are you feeling?


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

Perfect -Alanis Morissette

What do you want from life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens - Atomship

Who was the last person to call you?


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

Family portrait - Pink

Who is he?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Angel of Death - Slayer

Will I ever get laid again?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No - The Rezillos

Can you tell me something that will transform my life?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I Like Dirt - The Thunderlords

What are the facts of life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes It Hurts - Stabbing Westward

What should I do now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What should I do now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeans On - David Dundas

What do you like to do in the rain?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sugar Sugar - The Archies

What is my proudest moment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking Up the Ghost - 10 Years

Where do you want to live?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic Beach - Gorillaz

What's the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon

Best thing that happend in your life so far?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Just eat it - Weird Al Yankovich (I'm talking about that beef with mushrooms, you friggin' perverts. Best damn dish I ever had, no lie.)

Cola or Sprite?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Tequila - The Champs

Hockey or Football?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Football - Greyson Chance

Something you need?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Ramona - BR5-49

What do you regret doing when you are drunk?


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

*Midnight City* - M83

How do you take rejection?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere in Idaho - Rednex :um

What's ocurring?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

The Reason - Hoobastank 

Worst thing to say to someone who's grieving?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

Can you describe yourself in one word?


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

This Love- Pantera

Would you make me a sandwich if I asked you to make me a sandwich?


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

*Here It Comes* - Modest Mouse

Do you think you'll ever get rid of your SA?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I Know There's An Answer - The Beach Boys

Where do you keep going off to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Schizophrenic conversations - Staind :eyes

What have you eaten today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thousand Miles from Nowhere - Dwight Yoakam

If you could have a super power what would it be?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The Hokey Cokey - No idea.

Tell me what I'm doing right now?


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

Wherever I may roam - Metallica

Is there an plan for us all?


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

Taplow said:


> The Hokey Cokey - No idea.
> 
> Tell me what I'm doing right now?


No one knows - QOTSA

How do you feel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If Drinkin' Don't Kill Me (Her Memory Will) - George Jones :drunk

What would you do if you won millions of dollars in the lottery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Eyes - The Sundays :mushy

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

I Like to Move in the Night - Eagles of Death Metal

What really grinds your gears?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Death of the Cog - The Cog Is Dead :mum

Where did you end up lastnight?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals.

What should I do to get their attention?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scream - Usher

What advice could you give me?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Get Rich Or Die Tryin - Fitty Cent

What turns you on?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My Pink Half of the Drainpipe - The Bonzos 

Why did she leave me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody Must Get Stoned – Dylan :stu

What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Smoke Two Joints - Sublime 

Something funny..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t Drop the Soap With Anyone Else But Me – Stan Ridgeway :lol

How would you sum up your life so far?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Life's a Gas - T Rex

Why?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question - Animals As Leaders

Worst thing you've ever said to someone?


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

Drown me Slowly = Audioslave

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's A Mystery - Toyah

What would you do if you had a time machine..?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Turn Back Time - Cher.

What confuses you about the opposite sex?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything - Alanis Morissette :lol

Where would you like to work?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff 

What do you do when you're alone?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Drink A Beer- Luke Bryan

Favorite place to be?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

In My Room - The Beach Boys

What's the important question?


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

"What Would Jay-Z Do?" - Ben Lee




So, what would Jay-Z do?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Pop Champagne-Jim Jones

Worst way to die?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash

What's behind door #3 ?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Suit and Tie-Justin Timberlake

What do girls like?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

smooth criminal - michael jackson

Why was malcom X shot ?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Lifestyle-Rich Gang

How to become famous?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Give into me - michael jackson

Why does earth rotate like this?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Chasing the Sun-The Wanted

Favorite memory?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At the Beach - The Avett Brothers

How is the weather today?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Cold - Static X

Why do people pierce their nose?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Cocaine-Eric Clapton
^idk^

The meaning of life?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

You Don't Know - Eminem

Favorite thing to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance - Big Sean :banana

What do you wish your nickname was?


----------



## HopelessFriend (Aug 7, 2013)

The Passerby - Awaken

What do you wish for tomorrow?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

You- Lloyd

What's in the bag?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

joes head - kings of leon

what are you doing right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing an Arab – The Cure 

What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama – Frank Zappa :um

What would you do if you saw a ghost?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here In My Room - Incubus

One of the 50 ways to leave your lover?


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't Decide - Black Flag

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't Ask Me - Ian Dury.

Is he dead yet ?


----------



## HowieDewit (Aug 25, 2014)

A horse with no name - America

How was your day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny - Bobby Hebb

Where do we go from here?


----------



## HowieDewit (Aug 25, 2014)

The sound of silence - Simon and Garfunkel

What makes you happy?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Geronimo's cadillac - Modern talking 

How much breakfast do you eat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cough Syrup - Young the Giant

Where did you just get back from?


----------



## HowieDewit (Aug 25, 2014)

Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn

What do you want for dinner?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Little Bit of Everything - Keith Urban

What do you think of his new girlfriend ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goth Girls Are Easy - Lesbian Bed Death

What's your pet peeve?


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)

Pigtails - Fink

It's 3am and you can't sleep, what do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surgically Removing the Tracking Device – Say Anything :lol

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)

I Stand Here Still - Tingsek

If it was possible to create a visual image of your soul, how would it look?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

From The Heart - Armin Van Buuren

How was your day?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not Over Yet - Grace

Where are you at?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Home - Stokstad

With only a couple of words or one word, how do you express your love to someone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dive In - Leah Andreone

What do you dream about?


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Gangnam Style by Psy


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Darude - Sandstorm

Why?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Because - The Beatles

Why is everything so strange?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Taplow said:


> Because - The Beatles
> 
> Why is everything so strange?


The Way Of The World - Bryan Adams

Why does my computer make so much noise?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Inside - Amorphis :evil

Who do you avoid at all cost?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Monster - Eminem ft. Rhianna

When is the best time of life ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Summertime  - BonJovi

What does not having a girlfriend feel like?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Going Underground - The Jam

Can you describe your best friend ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Weirdo -Iiris

How would you describe your girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible - Skylar Grey :um

What did you drop on the floor?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Everything I've Known - Korn

What's gonna happen tomorrow?


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

smashing pumpkins today

whats the most fun a girl can have?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Come Live With Me - Heaven 17.

Did you feed the pets ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Forgotten - LinkinPark

If i name songs not from memory, but browse my computer to find one with appropriate name, is that considered cheating?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes it is - The Beatles

Do I stink and if so what of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pool of Booze, Booze, Booze - Volbeat :drunk

Who's at the door?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Emma - Hot Chocolate

Is she angry still ?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

She's Come Undone -The Guess Who

What do you have to live for?


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)

Hope - Jack Johnson

What do you think about at the start of a new day?


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

marcy playground - brand new day

do you feel more creative when youre tired?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wot ? Captain Sensible.


Are you lonely ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marry Me - Emilie Autumn

What will we do when I come over?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Conga - Black Lace

Do we have enough people ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House Full of Empty Rooms - Kathleen Edwards

What do you do all day?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Misery Business - Paramore

What would you do if aliens showed up at your door?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Hit The Road Jack - Ray Charles

What to do when it's raining?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones

What's better than going camping?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Month of Sundays - Passenger 

What's growing in the garden?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Tulips From Amsterdam - Max Bygraves.

Tell me, what's really worrying you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a Secret - Dark Dark Dark :kma

Who do you hang out with?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mash Ramezoon (means "this old guy" in Persian) - Reza Yazdani

Who has the real power?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pierrot the Clown - Placebo

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Last Man Standing - BonJovi

Do you have children?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

One Hundred Punks - Generation X

What do you think of your parents?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good People - Jack Johnson

What helps you sleep at night?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Milk and Alcohol - Dr Feelgood

What are you up to today ?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Riding solo- Jason DeRulo

Where'd your mom go?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

drinking and driving - black flag

who was she with?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks And Cannibal Girls - White Zombie

What were they doing?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

None of your business - Salt-N-Pepa

How did you wake up this morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tied to the Broken - Flyleaf

Who let the dogs out? :sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Billy Hunt - The Jam

What's your favourite song ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

It's The Singer Not The Song - The Rolling Stones.

When you look in the mirror what do you think?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Come Undone - Robbie Williams

What's your favourite youtube clip ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Gangnam style - PSY 

How would you kill yourself?


----------



## HowieDewit (Aug 25, 2014)

Walkin' on the sun - Smash Mouth

What do you dream of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boris the Spider - The Who

What's under your bed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Like Hell - Kittie

What do you like to do during the holidays?


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Run Like Hell - Kittie
> 
> What do you like to do during the holidays?


Drag Ropes-Storm Corrosion

why


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t Drop the Soap With Anyone Else but Me – Stan Ridgeway

When people are mean how do you respond?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

**** you - Cee Lo Green

Are you timid ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell It Like It Is - The Growlers

What do you like best about Fall?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Golden Brown _ The Stranglers

Tried heroin yet ?


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Never - Chiddy Bang

What are you in the mood for?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones

What do you wear when you want to impress?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Beret - Prince

What would you do if you were pregnant?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bark at the Moon - Ozzie Osbourne.

What's the best day of the week ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Sunday To F*** Up Your Monday - Cujorius One

What just happened?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oopps I did it Again - Britney Spears

Will you make that same mistake again ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The More I Drink - Blake Shelton :drunk

Can you tell me what you want, what you really really want?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hot Love - Marc Bolan and T-Rex

Is She Really Going Out With Him ?


----------



## aii (Sep 29, 2014)

The Only Exception - Paramore

What is your secret?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Chase the devil - eagles of death metal

whats _your_ secret?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I kissed a girl (and she liked it)


How did you feel, the moment you woke up this morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead! - My Chemical Romance

What clears your mind?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Instant Karma - John Lennon Plastic Ono Band

If you were ever lucky enough to own a cupboard, what would you keep in it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Coffee - Ani Difranco :hyper

Looking at the sky what do you see?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunshine ( on my shoulder makes me happy) John Denver 


where was your last destination or journey too ( or from)?


----------



## HowieDewit (Aug 25, 2014)

To the moon and back - Savage Garden

What's your favourite time of day?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3.00 am - eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through what method do you kill the elephant in the room? :sus


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Shark Attack - LimpBizkit

Why are you living?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Shadows fall - The Coral

If you could be anywhere right now, where would you be?


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

50 Cent - Candy Shop

What do you fear?


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

_Post went crazy._

50 Cent - Candy Shop

What do you fear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Machine Man - Linda Perry

How do you feel deep down inside?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Like A Virgin - Madonna

What have you done today to make yourself feel ashamed?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Just Called To Say I Love You - Stevie Wonder

What's the score in the game ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

England 2 Colombia 0 - Kirsty MacColl

What do you hope tomorrow will bring you?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hate and War - The Clash

What do you think about when you wash?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Sleepyhead (Grum Remix) - Passion Pit

What did you dress up as for Halloween?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Cannibal - Decimal Bass

What are you hiding?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

SECRET GARDEN - ADAGIO

Where is the best coffee shop ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downtown - August Alsina (Ft. Kidd Kidd)

What is your favorite sight in the world?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Diamonds in the the Sky - Rihanna

And you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town – Pearl Jam

Where do you find joy?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac

Most attractive feature of the opposite sex ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C

What the heck are you doing up in the middle of the night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morphine and Chocolate - 4 Non Blondes

What's in your living room?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

A Good Horse - The Cardigans

Where can I park my bike?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

witchwood - blood ceremony

where do you live?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The Land Of Make Believe - Bucks Fizz

What is your favourite sound?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel 

What's on your mind right now?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Holiday - Madonna

When do you feel most alone ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground

Where do you go when you want to be alone?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

What will you be for Halloween this year?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

In My Room - The Beach Boys

What do you think you're doing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting on Top of the World - Amanda Marshall

Who do you love?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

This Whole World - The Beach Boys

What would make you happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Box of Crayons - Jillette Johnson 

What do you dream about?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Purple Rain - Prince

What's the best advice anyone gave you ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dance the Night Away - Van Halen

What's the worst advice anyone ever gave you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to Me - Buddy Holly 

Where do you want to go right now?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

London Calling - The Clash

What do you think of London ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Let Me Be There - Olivia Newton-John

What do the werewolves of London eat for a midnight snack?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Cherry Cola - Eagles of Death Metal

How did those Werewolves end up in London of all places?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

Who would you want with you in a post-apocalyptic world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts :boogie

Where are you from?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Mother - John Lennon Plastic Ono Band

What will last words be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Gonna Miss Me - Gangsta Grass :duck

Where is the cat?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sittin' On The Dock Of The Bay - Otis Redding

Who is the greatest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz

What keeps you awake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What keeps you awake?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hurricane - Bob Dylan

The one you love is special because....?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

COLD - End Of The World

No, i'm all alone. Kept the pain inside. Wanna torch the world, cuz i'm breathing fire.


How about you??


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Club Tropicana - Wham

What's the answer?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

42 - Coldplay

What is the question?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does it Always Rain on Me? - Travis

What name do you want to call your next pet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What name do you want to call your next pet?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Julia - Lennon

Can you recommend the name of a good book ?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Venus in Furs - Velvet Underground

What are you wearing now?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

A Whiter Shade of Pale Procol Harum

How was your Tuesday?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hot Stuff - Donna Summer.

How do you feel when you are naked in front of others ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanging Out _-_ Avril Lavigne

Where do you think you will end up in ten years?


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

My Address is Hollywood - Adore Delano

What did you do on your last birthday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherokee Boogie - BR5-49 :boogie

What's your vice?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Miami Vice - Jan Hammer 

Are you happy ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ain't Easy - Rachel Farley

Where will you be traveling to tomorrow?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toulouse - Nicky Romero

What's your next project ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Find a Woman That’ll Hold My Big Toe Till I Have to Go - Captain Beefheart & The Magic Band

Who are you?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Who Are You? - The Who

What possible reason could someone have for disliking you?


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

Nothing But Trouble - Phantogram

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goin' Out West - Tom Waits

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Rain - Soundgarden

What do you think of techno music ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piece of Crap - Neil Young 

How's your Fall so far?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None of your business.. Any plans for the future?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

cold as ice foreigner 

So anyways how's your sex life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Only Human - Heather Nova 

What's your calling?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

London Calling - The Clash

What's the greatest invention never made?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jar of Hearts – Christina Perri :stu

What's the last thing you did?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Drove All Night - Roy Orbiston

Who annoys you ?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Maggie May ( Rod Stewart . ) HATE IT!

How many miles from LA are you? ( hint , hint** ) LOL.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One Million Miles Away...What's going on tomorrow?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles

How do I cure SA?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Only Way is Up - Yaz

Any regrets you can share ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No... How do you want to die?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat

Looking forward to anything?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes..... Saturday night ( Whigfield) 

your favorite holiday destination?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toulouse - Nicky Romero.

You like France ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's OK - Eminem 

What made your 2014 year joyous?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Being Me - the Strange Familiar

What do you look forward to ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drivin' on the Sidewalk - Boned

What's your party trick?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dancing in the moonlight - Toploader 


How do you feel right now?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Barrel Of A Gun - Depeche Mode

Are you planning to go out for the weekend??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Yeah - Yello

What are you indulging in?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Zero Sum - Nine Inch Nails

What are your plans for 2015?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annihilation-A Perfect Circle...Go to school tomorrow?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

School's Out - Alice Cooper

How to get from A to B?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knowledge-The Aquabats..Tomorrow is a new day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe - Teyana Taylor

If you could be anything you wanted, what would you be?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rock DJ - Robbie Williams

What did you say ??


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Shut up!! Black eyed peas.


where are you now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Place - Nelly

What do you do to unwind at the end of the day?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

All I Have To Do Is Dream - The Everly Brothers

What gets you through the night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican Moonshine – Roger Clyne & The Peacemakers :drunk

Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Arnold Layne _ Pink Floyd.


what did you do on halloween ?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

The Bottom - STAIND

What are you gonna drink today?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

One Scotch, One Bourbon, One Beer - Amos Milburn

What do women want in a man?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Stripped - Depeche Mode

Admire their feet and breasts?? :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script...What would you do if you were the only human on earth?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Dance Dance Dance - Beach Boys

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank-Smashing Pumpkins...How would you react if your internet was suddenly shut off for a month?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Crazy .... Gnarls Barkley


what is your favorite meal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna - The Knife

What is the most important thing in the world to you?


----------



## Little Voice (Nov 3, 2014)

Avalon - Roxy Music

What do you love?


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

November Rain - Guns N Roses. 

What's the purpose of life?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Bleed - COLD

The most strange dream you ever had?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus Stole My Girlfriend – Violent Soho :um

What would you want to change about yourself?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Head Creeps - Alice In Chains

What kind of creature you like?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's A Secret-Dark Dark Dark...What would you do if you were in the city,alone at night?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Blasphemous Rumours - Depeche Mode

What would you do if you could stop the time for a few minutes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go to the River _-_ Yael Naim

What's your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

As Sure as Eggs is Eggs - Genesis

What's your dream job?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Stuck ("All I wanted was a Pepsi, just one Pepsi") - Limp Bizkit

What's the point of loving if you're not getting any love?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

shyshisho said:


> As Sure as Eggs is Eggs - Genesis
> 
> What's your dream job?


And All That Could Have Been - Nine Inch Nails

What's the point of loving if you're not getting any love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Chase - My Favorite Highway

Who was that on the phone?


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne

What's it like being as famous as you?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

So Much Better - Eminem

What have you been up to lately?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

The Collector - Nine Inch Nails

What important thing have you accomplished, recently?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even God Don't Know - Everlast :kma

Describe your life in a few words?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Closer To God - Nine Inch Nails

What's the most disturbing thing that ever happened in your life?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't Tell 'Em - Jeremih
What is love?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cake is Love - Puffy Amiyumi

What do you love?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

The Snow - COIL

What are you gonna do this weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock On - Kid Rock

What creeps you out?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

The Monster Mash. ! 

what time do YOU go to bed?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

11:59 - Blondie

Are you hurt ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skating Away on the Thin Ice of a New Day - Jethro Tull

What creeps you out?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Frogs - Alice In Chains

What makes you sick?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Love on the Rocks - Neil Diamond

What's your favourite drink these days ?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Black Cow - Steely Dan

Last words on your death bed?


----------



## supernaturval (Nov 5, 2014)

I See Fire - Ed Sheeran

Your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

The Meaning Of Love - Depeche Mode

What's your ideal home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trash-Korn..If you built a time machine,what time period would you choose to go to?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yesterday - The Beatles

what do you like to wear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond 

What do you love to do when you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Staring At The Sun - The Offspring

What do you do when you feel anxious?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dance Away - Roxy Music

What do you do when you feel angry ?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Steam - Peter Gabriel

Favorite form of exercise?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonlight Swim - Elvis Presley

What makes you feel nostalgic?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice's Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie

What is your ultimate weakness?


----------



## LadyLike (Oct 31, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> What is your ultimate weakness?


The Man With the X-Ray Eyes by Bauhaus

What's your purpose?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

To Be a Lover - Billy Idol

What jewellery do you dig ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond Rings - Chipmunk

What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

So Many Things-Gucci Mane..What do you do on your free time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Rap - Afroman

What is your pet peeve?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Singing in the rain - Gene Kelley

You like computers ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes - LMFAO

If you could scream anything, what would it be?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Help - The Beatles

What do you look for in a potential date?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freckles - Rurouni Kenshin 

Zombies are knocking at your door, what are you going to do? :um


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cut Them To Pieces-Find Him And Kill Him..If you were the only human on Earth,what would you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Schizophrenic Conversations - Staind

What are you certain of in life?


----------



## Kbaby123 (Nov 9, 2014)

Everything by Michael bublÃƒÂ©


----------



## Kbaby123 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry auto correct everything by Michael bublÃƒÂ© 

What color is your shirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red - Taylor Swift

What was the last enjoyable thing you did?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lost in the Supermarket- The Clash

What tattoo do you have ?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

L'Italiano - Toto Cutugno






What is the last thing you said to that particular person?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

You're The One-Charli XCX

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get the Party Started - Pink

What did you do today?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Work - Iggy Azalea

Is God there ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Dat? - J. Cole

What do you see when you close your eyes?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles

What's your favourite album ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC

What do you wish you'd done with your day, rather than what you did?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Going to California - Led Zeppelin

What vice are you prone to?


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis

What would you do with a million quid/bucks?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sail to the Sun-Wavves

What's your favorite food?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toast - Streetband

What makes you happy ?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Video Games-Lana del Rey

What do you think about love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse :kma

Who is at the front door?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Naomi- Neutral Milk Hotel

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I Fought the Law ~ The Clash

What are you wearing?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

We Went Wild - Lord Huron

You like your work ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's O.K. - Dead Moon

What's your favorite way to relax?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Shock the Monkey. Mr Peter Gabriel

Is this all there is ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Believe There Is More - Don Moen

If you could travel in a time machine, where would you go?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beginning Of Time-Amorphis..If someone broke into your house,what would you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Stick - Bruce Hornsby

What's your hidden talent?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am the Walrus - The Beatles

Can we be friends ?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Stay Away- Charli XCX 

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Women - Def Leppard 

What takes up most of your time?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Lies-Chvrches 

Where do you hang out?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Alice's Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie

Favorite footwear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Budding Trees - Nahko & Medicine for the People

Who shot the maid?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

must be a woman - gord bamford

who'll catch her?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

You, Me and Everyone We Know - I'd Contribute More Dead.

Then what should we do ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throw a Party - King Louie :yay

Why are you so amazing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I am-Crowder..What are you next plans in life?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

When I Meet God - Marillion

Can I borrow your pen ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell No - Sondre Lerche

What do you think of at 3am?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Everything is my Fault - Wavves

What is your favorite color?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

i cant decide - scissor sisters

where were you last night?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Blue - Joni Mitchell

Where did you sleep last night?

Edit: @altghost, that's freaky we both asked a similar question!


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Blue - Joni Mitchell
> 
> Where did you sleep last night?
> 
> Edit: @*altghost*, that's freaky we both asked a similar question!


Crazy - Gnarls Barkley 

do you have something to hide by dodging the question, eh? >:}


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiding My Heart - Adele

What do you look at to feel better?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honor - Atreyu

Who makes your heart skip a beat?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Funny Valentine - Chet Baker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What happens when you come off your medication?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crazy-Simple Plan...How would you feel while you were on your way to hell?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hand of Doom - Black Sabbath

Who has your heart?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Portman - Team Sleep :mushy

Where are all the girls at?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

In My Room - Beach Boys 

not really...

What's your ideal job?


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

Organ Grinder - Every Time I Die

What do you do to unwind and relax?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace, Sex and Tea - Tat

What did you do last night?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Last Night I Dreamt that Somebody Loved Me - The Smiths

How do you want to die?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Will Never Die-Delta Rae..Something that makes you sick?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Girls- Marina and the Diamonds XP
What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunshine - Atmosphere 

Who can we blame it all on?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Blame it on the Boogie - Jackson 5

Can you dance ?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Mmm Mmm Mmm ;] - dylan scott

What drives you crazy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where in the Hell Did You Go with My Toothbrush? – Reverend Horton Heat :wife

Ninjas attack, what do you do? :um


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Runaway - Lydia

Who are you?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Last of the Famous International Playboys - Morrissey

Preferred mode of transport?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Teleport-Man Overboard..If someone hit you for no reason,what would you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell My Mama - Christina Grimmie

What's your most prized possession?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

the house that built me - miranda lambert

how do you usually feel?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Afraid- The Neighbourhood

What do you do as soon as you get home?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

shake it up! - the cars

who runs this place?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a Pretty Girl - Ani Difranco 

What do you believe is humanity's biggest flaw?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Frustration - Soft Cell

Biggest joy on Earth ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death-Flatbush Zombies...Your biggest fear?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

clocks - coldplay

First thing you think of in the morning?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell.

Where are all the flowers ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hidden Place - Bjork

What's your latest trick?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thorn Becomes a Rose - Chris Trapper

What impresses you these days ?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

It's been a while - Staind

what would you say if someone asked you to dance?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Couldn't Cause Me Harm - Beth Orton

What have you never tried before?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

My Gun - Tove Lo

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bury Your Heart - Flyleaf :twisted

What is something you wish other people knew about you?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a Man - Bo Diddley

How do you get through the day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Breathing-LifeHouse...Something illegal you'd want to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gothic Lolita - Emilie Autumn

How was your first kiss?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nonexistent-Neurotech..If you were a ghost,what would you do?


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

walk through walls - katie herzig

what's bugging you recently?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't Sleep - Vanic X K.Flay


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Whats your favourite feeling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing in the Rain - Ruth Lorenzo

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Paris, Tokyo - Lupe Fiasco

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Still Alive - Portal OST

What's at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pot of Gold - The Game

What words of advice would you give to someone younger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Party-Genius..Something you dislike?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Cheap Sunglasses - RAC ft. Matthew Koma

Do you want kids?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Not Really - Kevin Gates

Is she really going out with him ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell No - Sondre Lerche

If you could save only one of your possessions from destruction what would it be?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Leopard Skin Pill Box Hat - Bob Dylan

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio with Guts

What is the best thing about life?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

possibility - thomas newman

what's the one thing you need?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calm - Ordinary Days

What are you like first thing in the morning?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Like A Stone - Audioslave

How old are you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Enough - Nickelback

What puts the biggest smile on your face?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script...What would you throw at someone?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Needle - Born Ruffians

Do you like the rain?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

What's Going On? - Marvin Gaye

Where do you like to make out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everywhere I go - Lissie 

If you could run away to a secret destination, what would you take with you?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Fake ID - Big & Rich

Who was the last person you talked to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a Friend - Biz Markie

If you had a fly on the end of your nose what would you do to get it off?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Shakedown - Ali Wilson

You reach your dream and you scream out..?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tears of Joy - Faith Evans

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Deadbeat Summer- Neon Indian

How are you feeling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored-Deftones..When will you be happy?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

When tomorrow comes - The Eurythmics

Where would you go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to Hell - The Pretty Reckless :twisted

Why aren't you smiling? :sus


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Needled 24/7 - Children Of Bodom

How are you feeling right now ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invincible - Anette Olzon

If a genie was to grant you one wish, what would it be?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

World Domination-Ash...How would you want to die?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Knocking on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan

Drug of choice?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Milk and Alcohol - Dr. Feelgood

How old is the Earth ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Older Than Me - Marillion

What would you do if a hitman was after you?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Go West - Austin Lucas

If you developed powers, what would your alter ego be named?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tiger Man - Elvis Presley

And how much is that ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dime, Quarter, Nickel, Penny - Nappy Roots

What are you thinking about?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script..Where are you?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Home - Diana Ross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What does your breathe smell of? :sus


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cigarettes and Coffee - Otis Redding

What do you want to eat?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toast - Streetband

Excuse me, but have you forgotten anything ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No-Chief Keef..Why are you on planet earth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raising Hell - Bullet for My Valentine

If you were invisible, what would you try to get away with doing?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Burning Down the House - Talking Heads

Why was she arrested ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipstick Promises - George Ducas

What's your motivation for getting up in the morning?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Running With The Wolves - The Prodigy

Is it a full moon tonight, son ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You'll Find Out-Oleander..The 1st thing you would do as King of the World?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride With the Dragons - Battlelore

How would you sum up your personality?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm Not Like Everybody Else. The Kinks

When were your darkest times ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before Time Began - Deep Purple

What do you desperately want?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Money - Flying Lizards

What's the best way to build a fortune ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bankrobber-Clash..How do you feel when you had no sleep at all?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Braindead - Zombina & the Skeletones

What was your last purchase?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jet Airliner - Steve Miller Band

What do you fear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Dull Moment - Crooked Fingers

What was the last thing to make you smile?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Harlem Shuffle - Rolling Stones

What's two plus two ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tea Time - Global Citizen

Where does your mind go?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everywhere I Go-Hollywood Undead..Who are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Knows - Pink

What would you do if you woke up one day and everyone was gone?


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

Burn It Down - Alter Bridge

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't Ask Me - Public Image Limited.

What did you do on Black Friday ?


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Something Rotten - Placebo.

What does Christmas mean to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Thankful - Nahko and Medicine for the People

What's it like being awesome?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't Find the Words - Karina

Ever fallen in love with somebody you shouldn't have fallen in love with ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Droid - Zombina & the Skeletones

What happened in the best dream you ever had?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Existed-Keldian..The 1st thing you'd do if you were a millionaire?


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't Talk to Strangers - Dio

What's a superpower you'd like to have?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Invicible-Lemar...How do you react when you're being yelled at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gimme Dat Blood - Dark Lotus

What was your last birthday like?


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

No One Knows - Queens of the Stone Age

What is your fondest childhood memory?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney

What do you like to do in your spare time?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dream and Shout - will.i.am

What kind of people do you detest ?


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

"Back Stabbers"- The O'Jays


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

What was your first car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk - Paul McCartney :lol

What's your deepest, darkest secret?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa - Jackson 5

Do you believe in Santa ?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Faith - George Michael

What's the most important thing in life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Me-Atmosphere..If you had the ability to fly,where would you go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leopardstown Races - The Tossers

When you have a bad case of brain freeze what do you do?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Go To Sleep - Eminem

What's your most favourite bakery product ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Pie - Warrant

What was the last fun thing you did?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I Touch Myself - Divinyls

What is hell?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fun-One Foot..Face to face with the person you hate the most,what would your next move be?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Walking Away - Craig David

what did you do at the rugby match?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bottles of Beer - Your Favorite Martian

What was your favorite mistake?


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

"Too Much" -Drake


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

What's your favorite music?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Animals - Martin Garrix

How long is a piece of string ?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Long, Long, Long - The Beatles

What would you want as a pet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Dragon - Battlelore

What do you fear the most about the future?


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Respect- Aretha Franklin
Who is your ideal self?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friend of the Devil - Grateful Dead :twisted

What'cha gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Runaway- J.Cole
What is your favorite time of year?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

When the Leaves Come Falling Down - Van Morrison

How to win friends and influence people?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Spread a Little Happiness - Sting

What would you like for pudding ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver Spoon - Jefferson Airplane

What would you like someone to do for you?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Faith - George Michael

What's your favourite colour ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue - LeAnn Rimes 

How would you describe humanity?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

how would you describe your parents?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Interesting - Maria Mena

What is something you'd like to own?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Train - 4 Non Blondes

What's in the box?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica

New Year's Resolutions?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Play Hard - David Guetta

Ever been hitchhiking ?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

These boots were made for walkin -Nancy Sinatra

How do you feel during the holidays?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice as Ugly - Jackyl 

What would you love as a tattoo?


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Bad Motor Scooter - Montrose

Whats for dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbecued Ribs - The Three Riffs

If they made a movie of your life what would the title be?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Wasted years - Van Morrison

Where would you least like to go?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

What?-A Tribe Called Quest..Tomorrow is your last day of life,how would you react?


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Drop Down - Designer Drugs 

What do you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossed Salad and Scrambled Eggs - Kelsey Grammer

What is the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cozy Powell - Dance with the Devil


Excuse me, do you know where Uncle Albert went ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Clockyard - Abney Park

When you dance, you dance like a?


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead

What's your worst vice?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

break stuff- limp bizkit

What is satan's last name?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sin - Android Lust

What do you see when you close your eyes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness-Disturbed..Walking alone at night,how would you feel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Retarded - Proteen

What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Time - Pink Floyd

What is your best feature?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C

If you saw a shooting star, what would you wish for?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

freedom- anthony hamilton

what kind of person are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy - Aerosmith :eyes

Where's your favorite place to be?


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

On that midnight train to Georgia- Gladys Knight & The Pips.

What are you wearing?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Colour my life - M People

How was it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boring-Lyrics..What are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So ****ing Happy - Sal's Birdland 

If you could buy your best friend anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Spitfire - The Prodigy.

Do you have a favourite flower or plant ?


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Rose garden -Nick jonas and the administration

What would you give me as a birthday present?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Little Red Corvette - Prince

Can you put the top down ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Down To Hell - Nekromantix :twisted

What do you think of before you fall asleep?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mad World = Tears for Fears

Can you tell me a crazy dream you had ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Wayne was a Nazi – MDC

What would you love to have from your childhood?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry

Is this the way to Amarillo ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Other Way-Weezer..Be my slave and do what I say?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I know there's an answer - The Beach Boys

From where can you sense it coming?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From The Depths of My Heart - The Isaacs

What scares you more than anything else?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Fire - Jimi Hendrix Experience

You can't find what you're looking for, but what are you looking for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Sexual Life - Everclear :lol

If you could have any job, what would it be?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rock DJ - Robbie Williams

Most funky item of fashion in your closet ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boogie Shoes - KC & The Sunshine Band

What's hiding under your bed?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

demons- imagine dragons

can you pass me some chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Long - Joanna Newsom :b

What is something you want to say but you're too afraid to say it?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Cried All the Way to the Altar - Patsy Cline

Do you have a much-loved Christmas song ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None-Life Of Agony...Where would you want to be buried?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Church of the Poison Mind - Culture Club

What kind of funeral would you wish ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buried Alive in the Blues - Janis Joplin

What do you wish you could be?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rap God - Eminem

Who stole that doughnut ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nobody Knows-Pink...If your pet got lost,how would you feel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy - Pharrell Williams :yay

Who makes your heart skip a beat?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Alison - Elvis Costello

Where is the worst city you have been to ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Johannesburg - Gil Scott Heron

What is the most frightening thing in a girl's life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Hair, Broken Heart - Betty Blowtorch

What's on the schedule for tomorrow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing At All-Heart..Where are the royal servants?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dead Bodies Everywhere - Korn

Who is going to be your girlfriend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Portman - Team Sleep :banana

What would you try and save if your house was on fire?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Babe - Little Walter

What hobby would you like to have (if you had the money and time) ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder in the Red Barn - Tom Waits :lol

What is your New Year's resolution?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Live like a Warrior - Matisyahu

Which emotion do you cherish ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patience - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who framed Roger Rabbit? :um


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Man Who Sold the World 

Where is he ?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy - pharell Williams

What's your new years resolution this year?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace Sex and Tea - Tat

Where do you feel most comfortable?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Home - Phil Collins

Last place you went?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Humbling River - Puscifer

If extraterrestrials landed in your backyard, what would you do or say?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka - Korpiklaani :drunk

What's the best piece of advice you have ever been given?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Best is Yet to Come - Frank Sinatra

What's your favourite Michael Jackson track ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

They Don't Really Care About Us

How much pizza is left for me?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Two Pieces - Demi Lovato

Which is your favourite track of this year ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Or Bust - AC/DC

Who can we blame it all on? :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stole My Car - Maori Bros. :wife

What's the best way to spend a Saturday?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Makin Whoopee - Ella Fitzgerald

Would you like to come to the gathering on Bethnall street tomorrow ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain Check - Ani DiFranco :b

How do you feel at the end of the day?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Like a Stone - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What are you looking for?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I Need a Hero - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Did you forget something ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Can Even Remember - Loquat 

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley.

Do you like these blue suede shoes or should I change ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke

What can't you get through the day without?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleep-Citizen..You have 30 seconds before the timer explodes,what are you going to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throw It Away - Abbey Lincoln :duck

What will tomorrow be like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brand New Me - Alicia Keys

What's on your mind?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Mind on my money- Youngbloodz

Where do babies come from?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen

What are you craving at the moment?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Savory Truffle The Beatles 

When will pigs fly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

So Many Things-City High...Go to the most dangerous countries in the world,what would you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuke 'Em - Datsik 

What objects do you see when you look at the clouds?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Life on Mars - Bowie.

Do you like him ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe - Teyana Taylor

Where is your head at?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underground-Eminem..Run as fast as you can but where?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Highway - Mazzy Star

What do you do on a sunny day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rule The World-Take That...Why are you living in filth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Knows - Pink

What fascinates you?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Walking on the Moon - The Police

What is your favourite ice-cream flavour ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The *Rocky Road* to Dublin - The Tossers

What would you like to do to your bullies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seek&Destroy-Metallica..What is that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Monsters - Puscifer

What do you think is sexy?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mrs Robinson - Simon and Garfunkel.

What is your motivation ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making Love and Music - Dr. Hook

What was your childhood dream that was never fulfilled?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Somewhere over the rainbow- Israel Kamakawiwo

What is on your mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terrible Things - April Smith

Why are you so cool? :sus


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

We R Who We R - Ke$ha

How do you feel about the current fiscal climate?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

hot n cold- katy perry

what do you do at the end of a long day?


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Shake It Off - Taylor Swift

What makes you smile?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

99 Red Balloons - Nena

What was the last party like ?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Dead - My Chemical Romance

Where were you yesterday?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

A Town Called Malice. - The Jam

What keeps you going ?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

all i got- henderson

how would you describe yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - Rachael Yamagata

What would you do if you found a 100 dollar bill?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Take The Money And Run - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Oops! I forgot the question.

What's for dinner?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2 Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps - Splodgenessabounds

Is that the best you can do ?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - B.T.O

What's your stripper name?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

[I'm] Blue - Eiffel 65

Are you feeling it now, Mr. Krabs?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

waerdd said:


> [I'm] Blue - Eiffel 65
> 
> Are you feeling it now, Mr. Krabs?


My Name Is Skrillex!

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party in Hell - Aaron Lewis :evil

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> What keeps you up at night?


 Hurricane by 30 Seconds To Mars

What makes you smile?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hate and War - The Clash

What is it that you most regret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Schizophrenic Conversations - Staind

What did you promise her? :sus


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

True Romance - She Wants Revenge

What's your secret?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script...Death is near,what are your final thoughts?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

thats a good one.
bring me home- oliver koletzki 

what is something you wish you had?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Little Red Corvette - Prince 

Sorry, I'm a little deaf and the noise in here is quite loud, what did you say ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Off of My Cloud - The Rolling Stones :duck

What would you say on a stage to the whole world?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

**** You! - Cee Lo Green

How many toilets in your house ?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Not Enough - Avril Lavigne

How would you describe your boss?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden 

What is your first thought in the morning?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves

How you like your coffee ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Style - Dacav5

What is your darkest secret?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Black and Blue - Bring Me The Horizon

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey

What will people remember most about you?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am the Walrus - The Beatles

Where the hell did you get that waistcoat ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None Of Your Business-Salt 'N' Pepa..Where would you go if you were homeless?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

North to Alaska - Johnny Horton

What do you think of lying in bed late at night?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

NYC - Interpol

What do people call you behind your back?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Outsider - The Ramones

What will you name your first child?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grace Kelly - Mika

What was the last thing you said?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Goodbye, Goodbye- Tegan and Sara

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Lost Kitten - Metric

What won't you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly B*****s - Coolio 

What's under your bed?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Same as Before - Hoodie Allen

Did you clean your teeth ?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Always - Atlantic Starr

What did you watch?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Man With the Child in His Eyes - Kate Bush

What was the last book you read ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Story That Never Starts - Abney Park

What did you get me? :sus


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Black Shoes - The Films

What's that sound?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Sound of the Suburbs - The Members

Why do you like her ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tig Ol' Bitties - Your Favorite Martian

What's one thing that can always make you smile?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Love of My Life - Queen

Can you tell me a joke ?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

If I Ever Feel Better - Phoenix

do you wanna go sky diving?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

No Way - The Naked And Famous 

How will you change the world?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

With a Little Help From My Friends _ Joe Cocker

Who was your best friend ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

God - John Lennon Plastic Ono Band

Where do you next want to go on your holidays?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

London Calling - The Clash

How's your sex life?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Alive and Well - Rise Against 

What's under your bed?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Monsters - Matchbook Romance

What are you wearing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pants Hang Low - Plies

Describe yourself in one word.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Ghosts of Memory - Tiger Army 

What made it fall apart?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Small Axe - Bob Marley

Where's Waldo?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Up On the Catwalk - Simple Minds

What's the weather like where you are ?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Raining Blood - Slayer

What's that guy over there doing?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Clouds - Cibo Matto

What are you thinking about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Beer and Whiskey Flow - The Tossers :drunk

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The beginning of the end - Rob Zombie

what's on the telly


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Our House - Madness

Are you ever lonely ?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Lonely All the Time - Reckless Kelly

How do I win your heart?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

meat hook sodomy - Cannibal Corpse

What is the colour of night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Black - Heather Nova

Where were you yesterday evening? :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Threw Gasoline On The Fire And Now We Have Stumps For Arms And No Eyebrows – No FX :lol

How do you feel about the last person you saw?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Boredom - The Buzzcocks.

What's two plus two ?


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

4 way street medley by neil young


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

No Questions - Jacquees

Who took the cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Me - The Orlons :kma

What's your favorite hang out spot?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

In My Bed - Amy Winehouse

What's the new fashion trend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk Shop Clothes – The Auteurs

How can I make more money?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Big, Steal or Borrow - The New Seekers

What is a male prostitute's greatest wish?


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

In the butt - Samwell

What is love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acceptance - Akira Yamaoka

What do you spend most of your time doing?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

You Don't Wanna Know - Orianthi 

What was the last lie you told?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can't Believe It's Not Love! - Hello Saferide 

What happened to you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Terrible Things-Mayday Parade..Why aren't you obeying me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life of My Own - 3 Doors Down

What is something that makes you laugh?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Balls - ACDC

What kind of girls/guys do you like?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Married Men - Bette Midler

What are you afraid of?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Losing grip- Avril Lavigne

What did the fox say?


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorrow - Bad Religion

Whatcha want?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Want to Know What Love Is - Foreigner

What's she look like ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hound Dog - Elvis Presley 

Who do you think you are? :sus


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm A Terrible Person - Rooney

Where do you hide the bodies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Center of the Sun - Conjure One

Why were you out so late last night?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Lost Track Of Time - MTNS

What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing To Say-Slash..Why did you kill them?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to Kill - Airbourne

What's the craziest thing you've ever done?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Dancing in the street- martha reives

What do you do when your hungry?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Eat Cannibals - Toto Coelo

Haven't I met you before ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Should Know - Dead By April

What do you do when you can't sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Package-A Perfect Circle..Where is the secret box?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paris Train - Beth Orton

What's this fish doing in my bed?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Breakfast In Bed - Train

Would you do it for a Scooby Snack?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never-Jaheim..Why do you have explosives in your garage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headed for Destruction - Jackyl

When you look out your window what do you see?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty Green - The Jam.

What quality do you admire in people ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silence - Sarah McLachlan

How is our New Year so far?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't Wanna Talk About It. - Rod Stewart.

Feeling OK ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure-Take That..What are you planning on doing with the $50,000 you stole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat

What would you do if you got pregnant?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Run, Run Away - Slade

How do you like your coffee ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't - Partynextdoor

What do you do in your free time?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode

What seems to be the problem, officer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Speeding-Lights..I order you to tell me where the money is?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J :kma

What do you wish you'd done with your day, rather than what you did?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Wouldn't Change A Thing - Demi Lovato and Joe Jonas

Why are you so mean to me?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

i'm not your boyfriend baby- 3oh!3

Why did you make me cry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill the Sun - Xandria :eek

What's in the box? :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underground-Eminem..Why are you mixing those dangerous chemicals?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making Breakfast - Twin Peaks

What do you think of when you walk along the shore of a beach?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

World Domination - Ash

Where do babies come from?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Places-The Gaslight Anthem..Where are your legs?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

climbing up the walls- radiohead

where do you go to be alone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Head - Jason DeRulo

What gets you out of a bad mood?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Birthday Cake - Rihanna

How did you do that?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Magic - Pilot

Is this it ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No-BTS..Why did you let the inmates escape?


----------



## QualityDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

because i got high-afroman

did you eat the last cookie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd Do It Again - Saving Abel :kma

What would you like someone to do for you?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury

What's the temp like over there, boy ??


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

(It's) Cold Outside - Raekwon

What have you done to me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magical Spell - Masters of Reality :twisted

What do you do when you're in trouble?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Blame It (On The Alcohol) - Jamie Foxx

Where did all my money go?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sex and Drugs and Rock 'n' Roll - Ian Dury

Do only the good die young ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes-Beach Fossils...It's all darkness,when will the light appear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Early In The Morning - Bad Company

What is the best thing in existence?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

World Domination-Skindred..Where did it go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Raven's Ball - Joker's Daughter

If you owned a boat what would you name it?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Fu.ckarias - Those Dancing days

Where did you hide my nose?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

In My Stomach - Alkaline Trio

What's your superhero name?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

The Blackout - Get Scared 

Why didn't you make it on time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Forgot - The Moldy Peaches :um

What can you see out your window?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

No One's There - Anika

Who do you think you are!?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am The Man - Gangstagrass

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Crowd Surf Off A Cliff - Emily Haines

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bootie Call - All Saints :lol

What would you try and save if your house was on fire?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

The Finer Things - Get Scared

What caused the fire?


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

A Thousand Suns- Linkin Park

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script..Someone is chasing you,what do you do next?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Click Ol' Gun - Gangstagrass

What would be your famous last words?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm Not Sorry - Morrissey

What happened to the dinosaurs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asteroid - Killing Joke

If extraterrestrials landed in your backyard, what would you do or say?


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello, My Treacherous Friends - OK GO

What is your favorite celestial body?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't Tell Me What To Do-Cerebral Ballzy..What is the worst kind of pain?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartbreak - Gavin DeGraw

What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crazy Things-Gucci Mane..Where is 2nd Ave?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downtown - Lady Antebellum

What's something on your bucket list?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Fall In Love - Rita Ora

What's your best pick-up line?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t Drop the Soap with Anyone Else But Me – Stan Ridgeway :lol

Where were you yesterday?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Love Street - The Doors

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Catastrophe-Four Years Strong..Those two just stole your shoes,aren't you going to do something about it?


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Fer Sure - The Medic Droid

How's your day been?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Down - Ani DiFranco :flush 

If you could do whatever the hell you felt like doing right now, what would you do?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kill You - Eminem.

Do you hold a grudge ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No-Chief Keef,What will happen a year from now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Old Same Old - The Civil Wars

What can't you get through the day without?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Sunshine of My Life- Stevie Wonder

How many cars do you own ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too Many-Gucci Mane...Why are the stars bright?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made That Way - Sarah Engels & Pietro Lombardi

What are you looking at?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Staring At The Sun - TV On The Radio

What is your nickname?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Spitfire - The Prodigy

Did you read Fifty Shades of Red ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope - Young Dro

What are you waiting for?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

My Destiny-Lyn..Where did the anger go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Away - Enrique Iglesias

What did you buy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Top Secret-Girl's Generation...How would you feel if you were about to die?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Comfortably numb 

how bright is the brightest star you have seen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blinding - Florence and the Machine :eyes

What have you never done before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Escape From Death-Black Breath...If you were given $50,000,what would you do with it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Party - Violet :boogie

What will you do next?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sing for the Moment - Eminem

Is it worth it ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never - Heart :duck

What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm Sorry - AB Normal

Are you really wearing that out tonight ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe - Teyana Taylor

What is your current emotional state like?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Georgia on my mind - ray charles

What is the roadside stand selling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghetto Love - Macy Gray 

What was the last fun thing you did?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

What was the last fun thing you did?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Walking on the Moon - The Police.

Did you see that naked guy walking down 54th Street ??


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Wish I Didn't - Elizabeth & The Catapult

Where do we go when we die?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven or Hell - Meek Mill :kma

Why are the police chasing you? :sus


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Scars - Colton Dixon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is there to do downtown?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Party At A Rich Dude's House - Ke$ha

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Reflection - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What should you be doing right now?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I Don't Want To Think About It - Wild Strawberries

If your life were a movie, what would be the title?


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

You can't always get what you want- The Rolling Stones 

What are you looking for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Great Escape - Pink

What are you good at?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

All Kinds of Everything - Dana

Which is a better place to live, a house or a flat ?


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl (Mar 14, 2015)

My House- Pvris.
How do you see yourself in the future?


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

On top of the world - Imagine Dragons
What would make you feel better?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Cough Syrup - Young The Giant

Where are you?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The court of the king crimson

What would you say to someone you hate?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If You Can’t Live Without Me, Why Aren’t You Dead Yet? - Mayday Parade 

What do you do at the beach?


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

(+1 for King Crimson post above)

Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix

What kind of a world do we live in?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

A World Full of Strangers - B.B. King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is that lurking in the dark? :um


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's Only Me - Dessa.

Do I have to provide question ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Better Ask-Styx..Who is the ruler of the world?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Everybody wants to rule the World - tears for fears.

what do you want to do next?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cut Your Hair - All Girl Summer Fun Band 

What's under your bed?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> Cut Your Hair - All Girl Summer Fun Band
> 
> What's under your bed?


The Monster-Eminem
Where would you like to travel?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Budapest-George Ezra
What did you do last night?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

I kissed a girl-Katy Perry
What's your favorite food?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toast - Streetband.

Can I carry that heavy load for you ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't Need Your Help-Terror..Person caught in the act of burglarizing your place,whats next?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis 
Why are you on this website?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bored - Deftones 

Why are you so upset?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll Never Know - Bif Naked :kma

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Black Coffee in Bed - Squeeze

Where will you be in five years?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Where I Belong - Bobby Bazini

What do you dream about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Machine Man - Linda Perry

What is that?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

It must be love - madness

What are you doing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am Stretched on Your Grave - Sinead O'Connor :dead

What did you find while you were out?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

I found you - the wanted

How did you spend all your money?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Myself - Fireflight 

What have you done lately?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Money, Money, Money - ABBA

What would you bring to a desert island?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff

What should I do now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back To Work-Skoidats..You're lost,what now?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Message in a Bottle - The Police

Where did you get your shirt?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thrift Shop - Macklemore

Why the sad face?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Bad Day - Daniel Powter

Who are the people you surround yourself with?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Impractical Jokers - BoBo Boris :kma

What's behind door #3 ?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

G.O.A.T - Eminem

How did you get here?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Little Red Corvette - Prince

Which person bores you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Know It All - Kelly Clarkson

What do you like to do on sunny days?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Stay Inside - Jacob Anderson

What makes you angry?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Snow - Red Hot Chili Peppers

How do you deal with your problems?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Get Wet - Andrew W.K.

How do you like your tea ?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter

Why were you arrested?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Time - Infected Mushroom :eek

What do you avoid at all costs?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Heroin - Lou Reed.

Ever tried heroin ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only In My Dreams - Debbie Gibson

What did you buy at the auction?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

99 Red Balloons - Nena

Can I have a red baboon ?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

No Way No - Magic

What is your personal mission statement?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party with the Animals - Ozzy Osbourne 

What are you going to do this weekend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing At All-Heart..What were you doing instead of your homework?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Sitting Doing Nothing - Elton John

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My A** Is On Fire – Mr Bungle :kma

Who's at the door?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Religious Man - Mr. Loco

What do you believe in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheap Wine & Cheaper Women - Airbourne

What do you do when you're feeling down?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Crack A Bottle - Eminem et al.

What do you like to drink ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum and Coca-Cola - The Andrews Sisters :drunk

What do you see outside your window?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Aliens - Take That

Whats in the sky?


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

Stars - Grace Potter and the Nocturnals

Where are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC :evil

What are you hiding from me? :sus


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Dirty Little Secret - All American Rejects

How is the weather?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clouds Across the Moon - Rah Band

What did you do last night?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Sound-A-Sleep - Blondie

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3 - Disturbed (Got that from the old commercial about them)

What's making that noise?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Hound Dog - Elvis Presley

Who is your hero?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No One-Alicia Keys..You find a box,what's inside?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fireflies - owl city


look under your bed.... what is there ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dust Bowl - 10,000 Maniacs :b

Why were you fired from your job?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wages of Sin - Bruce Springsteen

How much is your life worth ?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh! Sweet Nothing - The Velvet Underground

Why are you angry?


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I hate everything about you - Three days grace

How long do you usually take a shower?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until My Last Breath - Tarja Turunen :dead

Who was that on the phone?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Shakespeare's Sister - The Smiths

What makes you happy?


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Nothing - A

Do you like older women?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No - Subhumans 

What's in the garage?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cars - Gary Numan.

Are Friends Electric ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Voltage - AC/DC :b

When you think about the past, what comes to mind?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

68 Guns - The Alarm

Where is it best to listen to music ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Room - The Beach Boys

What did they say to you?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dont you forget about me - Simple minds.

what will you do on the dance-floor next time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macarena - Los Del Rio

What made you run away like that?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Dire Wolf - Grateful Dead


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cashel said:


> Dire Wolf - Grateful Dead


You have to come up with a question.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> You have to come up with a question.


I believe you're correct, sorry

What is something that you cannot stand?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lies - The Pierces 

What did you bury in the backyard?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fat Bottomed Girls. Queen .....haha ( not really. dont call the cops ! :eek ) 


when was the last time you were naked?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question!?! :eek

What do you like to do at the Beach?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Go to Sleep - Eminem

Which beach do you like ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrella Beach - Louis Vuitton

Where do you like to go camping?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

On the Beach - Chris Rea.

What should you always take when camping ?


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

room to breathe - you me at six

what's your favorite food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna - The Knife

What's in the basement?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Same as Before - Hoodie Allen.

What's in Yours ??


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bodies-Drowning Pool..What's underground?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Them Bones - Alice in Chains :duck

Why won't you listen to me? :sus


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

i knew you were trouble - taylor swift

what do you like to do for fun?


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Ride The Lightning - Metallica

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Stripped Down - Tom Waits

You've just won the lottery, what's the first thing you buy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Top Of The World-Carpenters..You wake up in them middle of the night,and you see a floating leg,dripping blood,how do you react?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka - Korpiklaani :drunk

Why weren't you hired for the job?


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

Telling Lies - Sick Puppies

What do you do if someone annoys you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bury Them Deep - Ghoultown :duck

Where are you off to?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Manhattan- Sara Bareilles

What did you do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fight Like A Girl - Emilie Autumn 

What would you take with you on a road trip?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Friend Stan - Slade

Have you seen my friend, Stan ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Think So - Ugly Friend

What keeps you so busy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That's A Lie-Too Much Joy..Why are you planning an attack?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun Fun Fun - The Beach Boys

You just got carjacked, what's the first thing you do?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Run Run Away - Slade

Do you like my new girl ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude (Looks Like a Lady) - Aerosmith 

What did you order online?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

A Man and a Woman - u2.

Where do you see yourself next year ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Here - Staind :kma

Where would you like to be by next year?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear - Disturbed :hide

What helps you get by?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Friends Will Be Friends - Queen.

Can you work that body for me ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick Puppy - Moth Equals :duck

What do you want to confess?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oops, I Did It Again - Britney Spears

Where's the mop and bucket ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere In Idaho - Rednex

Why are you so late?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bad Day - Daniel Powter

You know the kind I mean, son ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

WTF? - OK Go

Where will you go on Spring Break?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You're beautiful - James Blunt

Are there any alive?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Lose yourself - Eminem

What are you wearing ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blue Jeans And White T-Shirts-The Gaslight Anthem..What will you do once you reach hell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Over - Carson Lueders :twisted

What the hell are you doing? :sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Walking in Memphis Mark Cohn

Did you buy that house yet ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lego House - Ed Sheeran :boogie

What keeps you coming back for more?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beauty and the beast- Celine Dion 

What did you do with the body?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So What You Saying - Jay Electronica

What's on the menu today?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Pork and beans- Weezer

What are you doing today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chewin' the Fat - Airbourne :blah

What are you doing right now?


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

Chasing Pirates-Norah Jones

Err..What is your favorite season?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Smell of Summer – Mighty Josefs 8)

What's the door prize?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

68 Guns - The Alarm.

What's that smell ?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Marijuana ~ Chrome Sparks

What's that sound?


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

The sound of music-Julie Andrews

Who s there?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr Loverman - Shabba Ranks

Is it OK if I change the record ?


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes please-Muse
Do you like being like that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Yeah - Marya Roxx

What just happened? :um


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

My first kiss - 3oh!3

Who do you want to date?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I Want A Woman ~ Ratt

Where do you want to live?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who Cares-Anouk..The Earth is heading towards the sun,what do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Real Slow - Lady & Bird

Why did you have to get a lawyer?


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

Scream-Michael Jackson feat. Janet Jackson


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

How do you feel?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy - Pharrell Williams.

Do you like my song, my Lord ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts :boogie

Why did you quit your job?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

(You Gotta) Fight for Your Right (To Party) - Beastie Boys

What do you do when you need help?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Get Busy - Sean Paul.

Did you say something ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Lap Dance is so Much Better When the Stripper is Crying – The Bloodhound Gang :lol

What did you see downtown?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

old house- Armors

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones

Where is the best bakery ?


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Downtown-Petula Clark
What do you want to do right now?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Just Want To Make Love To You - Etta James 

Who's playing tonight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buddy Holly - Weezer

What makes you so smart? :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Natural-S Club 7..What will happen in 10 years?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to Write Home About - - Soul Asylum :kma

What happens when you get angry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Explosion-Sea Fret..What would you do with $50,000?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party til You Puke - Andrew W.K.

What are you thinking?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Wanna Know What Love Is. Foreigner.

Wanna fight ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Today - Mary J. Blige :duck

What did you see at the outdoor concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bodies-Drowning Pool..What was in the dark?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Killing Moon - Echo and the Bunnymen.

What did you get for Easter ?


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

I have nothing-Whitney Houston
Where are you going tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Beer and Whiskey Flow - The Tossers :drunk

How did you manage to break your leg? :sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones

What's the time Mr Wolf ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathe (2AM) - Anna Nalick 

What did you find while cleaning under your bed?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Diary - The Kinks

What's the first line in YOUR diary ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The World’s My Oyster Soup Kitchen Floor Wax Museum – King Crimson :um

Where did you go to with your friend?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

New York New York - Frank Sinatra

Which sock do you put on first ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Side - Remedy Drive

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Silly Pretty Thing - Bob Geldof

What about thee ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lord's Wrath - Strawfoot :hide

What did you pack for the trip?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Money, Money, Money _ Abba

Which vehicle are we using ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

G.T.O. – Ronny & The Daytonas 8)

What did you bury out back? :sus


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Kids - MGMT

Do you have a mechanical keyboard?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wot ? Captain Sensible.

What's the clue for Number 13 DOWN ?


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

I just dont understand-the beatles
How is your day going so far?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ain't Complaining - Status Quo.

Can I borrow two bucks ?


----------



## Captain Hook (Apr 18, 2015)

Take the money and run - Steve Miller Band

How would describe your boyfriend or girlfriend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Single - Natasha Bedingfield 

What do you do for fun?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Party Hard - Andrew W.K.

What's the password, missy ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Goes to Hell - Tom Waits

What's in the box?


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

hell-heaven...what is your prize?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Cup of Coffee - Frazey Ford :hyper

Where are you going to now?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Doctor, Doctor - Thompson Twins

What did you say to that foxy lady working at the deli ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're Going Out Tonight - Sex Slaves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is something that you really need?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dirty Women - Black Sabbath.

Ever licked a toad ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's My Name_ -_ Akcent :kma

Why isn't it working?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Broken - Jake Bugg

Can I smell smoke?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm on Fire - Bruce Springsteen.

What's the next question ?


----------



## Angy (Jan 28, 2015)

I Don't Know - Lisa Hannigan

How are you feeling?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I Feel Fine - The Beatles.

Voulez Vous ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You and Your Hand - Pink :kma

If you could have a super power what would it be?


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Invisible-hunter hayes
Where are you now?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bedsitter - Soft Cell

Which lampshade do you recommend ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones

What is someone's most attractive quality?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Legs - ZZ Top 

I need a friend?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Compass - Lady Antebellum

What can you see?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here We Are - Don Moen

are ye a scurvy pirate?


----------



## Captain Hook (Apr 18, 2015)

Blow me Down -- Mark Curry

Who is your favorite cartoon character?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snoopy vs. the Red Baron - The Royal Guardsmen

What were you like in high school?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Teacher's Pet - Doris Day

Should I call her ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She May Call You Up Tonight - The Left Banke

What do you put your heart and soul into the most?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daddy's little girl - Robin Horlock 

Who's that on the phone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't see the last page.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Winning - Emily Haines & The Soft Skeleton 

How did you get here?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

My Life - Billy Joel.

What's your favourite Billy Joel track ?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel

Who's your favorite artist?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Revolution - The Beatles 

Are you tired?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

White Noise - The Living End

What's something you really want to say to someone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t Eat Stuff Off The Sidewalk – The Cramps 

Who did you go to the prom with?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Me and my broken heart - Rixton 

A guy is challenging you to a fight. What do you say to him?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the End - Bif Naked :twak

What did the message on your answering machine say?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Leave The Bourbon on the Shelf - The Killers

What is the best thing about you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Joker - Steve Miller Band 

Are you old enough?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Enough To Know Better - Wade Hayes :kma

What would you entitle your autobiography?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday - Leah Andreone :hb

What do you see out the window?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The World Outside - Eyes Set to Kill

What would you name your sword?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragonslayer - Battlelore 

What's the best thing about summer?


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Sunday Morning - No DOubt

Why do people like risking their lives for momentary pleasure?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Thrill of It All - Roxy Music

Can you give me directions ?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Go West Young Man - Greeley Estates

What's in the box?!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dynamite - Taio Cruz 

What's lurking behind the door?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Hooker - Steel Panther :um

What do you wish your nickname was?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Macho Man - Village People

What would you do if aliens invaded?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buy the Captain Rum - Abney Park :drunk

What in the world is that? :sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Me and My Broken Heart - Rixton

Do you trust those guys in the corner shop ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not In This Life - Natalie Merchant

What is the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cry - Godley and Cream.

Any tips for the 3.30 race at Newmarket ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bet On It - Zac Efron :stu

What's the weirdest thing you've ever done?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Kidnap The Sandy Claws - She Wants Revenge

What's in your closet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeping Tom - Placebo :eek

What's in the bag?


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash


How do you twerk?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Ya gotta try - Buddy Rich Big Band 

Will you pay for my dinner?


----------



## Jesterfari (May 21, 2015)

Run like hell - Pink Floyd

Are you faking tonight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always - Bon Jovi :kma

Describe your ideal girlfriend or boyfriend.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful, Dirty, Rich - Lady Gaga :stu

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Read my mind -The Killers
what are you up to tonight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home Alone - 4 Runner

How would you describe your hair?


----------



## LoneWolf96 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yellow - Coldplay

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dodge Dart – Patty Larkin

What's in the afterlife?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Highway to Hell--AC/DC
What would your parents be surprised to learn about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mama, I'm in Love wit a Gangsta - Coolio 

If you could go back in time what would you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Airship Pirate - Abney Park :eek

What are you holding?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Money Power Glory - Lana Del Rey

Describe yourself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy With (100) Hands - Crooked Fingers

What would you do if a rhino said hello to you?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Butterscotching Mr Lynne - Of Montreal


whats the first thing you would do if you turned into a lion?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Roar - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question?!? :eek

What is the most exciting thing that happened today?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics

Where were you last night?


And to the above poster, I'm very sorry! I was a ditz and forgot to ask a question.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

The Bed - Lou Reed


What makes you sad?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Thinking About You - Calvin Harris

Describe your ideal vacation.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys


What's your favorite season?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summertime - Janis Joplin 8)

What did she look like? :sus


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Dude (Looks Like A Lady) - Aerosmith


What was your last dream like?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry

What's your job like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers 

What are you hiding in the basement?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

House of 1000 corpses - Rob Zombie


but what would Chuck Norris do?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Kill You - Eminem 

What do you enjoy doing when your parents arne't around?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Heroin - Velvet Underground

What would you buy with one million $ ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum - Alestorm :drunk

What's behind door #3?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Dreams Made Flesh - Dead Can Dance


Where can you find a unicorn?


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Over There-Jonathan Coulton

Woah, what's that behind you?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunset Over Malibu - The Capricorns

What did you do on vacation?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Sweet Nothing - Calvin Harris, Florence Welch

What's your crush like?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

So Many Questions by Side A





What do you miss most from your childhood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loads of Fun - Jackyl

What will we do when I come over?


----------



## tramps like us (May 10, 2015)

Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue - The Ramones

Are we going to go on a two year whale-killing expedition?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Ain't No Way - Aretha Franklin


Who wins - A giant Japanese robot or an insanely huge dinosaur?


----------



## liv490 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dinosaurs Will Die - NOFX

Who knows what you did last summer?


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

liv490 said:


> Dinosaurs Will Die - NOFX
> 
> Who knows what you did last summer?


No One - Alicia Keys

What is your fashion style like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond

What would happen if you were dropped into a horror flick?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Heart Attack - Demi Lovato

What do you want in life?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Only a Few Things - Above and Beyond feat Zoe Johnston



How hard do you think was it to open a can of tuna back in the 1940s?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Got Me - The Roots :stu

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

The A team - Ed Sheeran

Where am I?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Easy Street - Julie London 

Who took my hat?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Severus and Lily - Alexandre Desplat

Who (or what) is behind _you_ right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie :hide

What do you like about the night time?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rhythm of the Night - DeBarge

Where's your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

La Isla Bonita - Madonna

Who DON'T you want to be?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man In the Mirror - Michael Jackson

Who are you?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Failure - Swans




Choose your side, Jedi or Sith?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jedi Knight - XV

What's the first object to your left?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Hot - Kool & The Gang

What seems to be the problem, officer?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

You're gonna kill that girl - Ramones


But why did you want to kill her?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble Everywhere I Go - Gangstagrass

What helps you sleep at night?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Alcohol the seed - Swans


How would you survive in a post-apocalyptic world?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Like regular chickens - amon tobin

Whos there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cathy's Clown - Everly Brothers

What would you like to hear someone say to you?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I'll be your mirror - Velvet underground


If tomorrow was your last day on earth how would you spend it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground 

What have you been daydreaming of?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My Girl's Ex-Boyfriend - Relient K

If Taylor Swift asks you to be her boyfriend/girlfriend, what do you say to her back?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell No - Sondre Lerche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What haven't you been telling me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Saturday Night Fever - Bee Gees 

Speak up I can't hear you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alex Descends Into Hell for a Bottle of Milk - U2

Zombies are knocking at your door, what are you going to do?


----------



## rlo1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

bob dylan - fixin to die

whats your worst nightmare?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unspeakable Things - Zombina and the Skeletones 

What do you do for kicks?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Counting Stars - One Republic

What are you gonna eat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Auntie Skinner's Chicken Dinner - Bob Hodes Red Onion Jazz Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What was that noise?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

New noise - Refused


Who's your favorite mythological figure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Dragon - Andy Billy Goat

What's the weather like outside?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Riders on the storm - The Doors


What's your superpower?


----------



## rlo1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

Raw Power - Iggy Pop

What song do you want to have sex to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard 

How do you feel on days when everything goes your way?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

For the Win - Two Steps from Hell

What do you do on Saturday nights?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Shut up and Dance- Walk the Moon

What's your wildest fantasy?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wild Sex-Oingo Boingo

What are you doing right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Melt - Rascal Flatts (nasty heatwave here, ugh)

What did you win on Ebay?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Amon tobin - toys

Whats that horrible noise?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Sweet Little Bullet from a Pretty Blue Gun - Tom Waits :um 

What would you do if your computer crashed?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Run To The Hills by Iron Maiden

What is something that you wished for but only turned to regret it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happiness - The Fray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What would you want with you in a post-apocalyptic world?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

21 guns - green day


Your favorite type of ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The *Rocky Road* to Dublin - The Tossers

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Heroin - Velvet Underground


Where are you going tonight?


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

stairway to heaven - led zeppelin 

what is your first thought when you wake up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don’t Know Whether to Kill Myself or Go Bowling - Noise Gunk Murder Castle :um

Through what method do you kill the elephant in the room? :sus


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

With fire and sword - Chas L. Johnson

What's your favorite drink?



Toad Licker said:


> I Don't Know Whether to Kill Myself or Go Bowling - Noise Gunk Murder Castle :um


Story of my life haha


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tequila Sunrise - The Eagles

What's your fave food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna - The Knife

What's something you secretly like?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Cocaine - J.J. Cale


What creeps at night?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Creep ~ TLC

What's your pet hate?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People - Barbra Streisand :wife

What can I do for fun today?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Kick Out The Jams - MC5


What's your weapon of choice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horseshoes and Hand Grenades - Green Day

What's the door prize?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question?!? :eek

If you could have anything you wanted what would it be?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Drugs, guns and booze - Pure


What makes you feel energized?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat

What did you see downtown?


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

Certain things - James Arthur

How did you spend your day?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Pimpin ain't easy - Big Daddy Kane


Where do you spend your holidays?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Place Like Home - 4 Non Blondes

What happens when you get angry?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cry Baby Cry ~ Duran Duran

What did you eat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoo Fly Pie and Apple Pan Dowdy - Guy Lombardo 

What are you thinking?


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

All By Myself - Eric Carmen 

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Broken- Chris Sligh

What question do you hate to answer?


----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)

Where Did You Sleep Last Night? - Nirvana

What to do on a rainy day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance Little Sister - The Rolling Stones :banana

What did you find while cleaning under your bed?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Burn it - Refused


Who stole my wallet?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Annabel - alesana

What time is it?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

The Great Below - Nine Inch Nails


And what did he find here?


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

Somethin' bad - Miranda Lambert

What's one thing you lost?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Strength To Endure - The Ramones


What's the worse thing in life?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Temptation - Cradle of Filth

How can someone tell if you're lying?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Never Will - Iq

Where did you go to with your friend?


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

Whoa - Paramore

How do you call your significant other?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whistle - Flo Rida

Why are you so late?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Slept so long - korn 

What's your job like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC >

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Round here - pt walkley

Whats your favorite topic to discuss?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyful Girl - Ani DiFranco 

What did you pack for the trip?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

24 Cylinders - DIR EN GREY

What do you want to do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Within - Headhunterz

What did you bury out back?


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Bad Dreams - Phantogram

What would be a nightmare to you?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Harvester Of Sorrow - Metallica


What's in the crypt?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fate of the Betrayed - Battlelore

What's in the box?


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

So High - Ghost Loft

Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Holiday ~ Madonna

What did you buy?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey

*你为什么伤心？*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

WTF? - Ok Go :sus

What is something that you really need?


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

These Hands - Zelliack

Hey look, over there! What do you see?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

The Wretched - N.I.N


Toad Licker said:


> WTF? - Ok Go :sus


You don't speak mandarin? 

It means "what makes you sad?" That's also the next question


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


> The Wretched - N.I.N
> 
> You don't speak mandarin?
> 
> It means "what makes you sad?" That's also the next question


The Long And Winding Road - The Beatles

Will jorts ever go out of style?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never - Heart :duck

If you could have a super power what would it be?



thedevilsblood said:


> The Wretched - N.I.N
> 
> You don't speak mandarin?


Nope. I seem to have missed taking that language in high school. :kma


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

^ ^
(I wish I could Fly Like) Superman - The Kinks


What are you doing to relax?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock and Roll Music - The Beatles :boogie

What will you do next?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Bad Things - Tricky


Storm, snow or rain?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

The Storm - Of Mice and Men

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## GiantPanda (Aug 3, 2015)

Dancing In The Moonlight - King Harvest

What relaxes you the most?


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

Rolling Waves - The Naked and Famous

What do you think is the meaning of life?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Towards Dead End - Children Of Bodom

What would you do to your haters if God and people forgive you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Like a Rockstar – Shop Boyz

What is someone's most attractive quality?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Rise and Shine - Blood on the Dance Floor

Whats your life like?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Needled 24/7 - Children Of Bodom

How your time passes ?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

You Feel So Lonely You Could Die - David Bowie


Who's gathering at the black mass?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satan's Little Helpers - Electric Hellfire Club >

What are you good at?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Nothing - The Script


Where does the world end?


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole

Do human accomplishments have long-term meaning?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Tell Her No - The Zombies


What curse would you put on your enemy?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

A Most Profound Quiet - Alesana

What would you tell your past self?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Follow the Reaper - Children Of Bodom

What do you wanna say to hot girls ?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


Where's the best place to be alone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Room - The Beach Boys

What should I do to get their attention?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Let's Have a Kiki - Scissor Sisters

What will you do once you get their attention?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Show No Mercy - Slayer


What's your favorite hot drink?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Special Brew - Bad Manners

What's something you really want to say to someone?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm Not Alright - Sanctus Real

What's something you wish someone would say to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take My Heart - Soko 

What do people remember most about you?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Earth - Sleeping at Last

Whats your most favorite thing to do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have Fun - Beautiful South :yay

What made your 2015 year joyous?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Medicine Jar - Paul McCartney + Wings


What makes you nostalgic?


----------



## Nameless001 (Apr 16, 2015)

Everything - Michael Bublé

Who is important to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom - Bonnie Tyler

If you could hop on a plane right now, where would you go?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Tokyo Dub - Juno Reactor


When is it too late?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

When You Can't Sleep At Night - Of Mice and Men

When is it to early?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Never ending story ~ Limahl

What do you get upset about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Change - Blind Melon

What did the message on your answering machine say?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ecuador ~ Sash

What time is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuesday Afternoon - The Moody Blues

What did you drop on the floor?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Into The Crypts Of Rays - Celtic Frost


Where would you like to live?


----------



## Allie B (Aug 12, 2015)

Fairy paradise - CocoRosie

Where was your last vacation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses

What's that outside the window?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

This Bitter Earth - On the Nature of Daylight

What are the kids doing tonight?


----------



## The Decline (Aug 11, 2015)

Dropping Bombs on Your Moms - Red Tape

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

You Suffer - Napalm Death


Where can you hide?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Between Two Lungs - Florence and the Machine

What's better than food?


----------



## REPO (Mar 28, 2015)

P & P (P*$$y and Patron) - Kendrick Lamar

What's wrong with the government?


----------



## GiantPanda (Aug 3, 2015)

Everything - Lifehouse

Where can happiness be found?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere - Neil Young


Where do you feel safe?


----------



## Allie B (Aug 12, 2015)

Night sky -Chvrches

How is your mom doing?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Life ~ Inner City

What's your story?


----------



## The Decline (Aug 11, 2015)

Smash - The Offspring

What's the best thing about yourself?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

She's the Prettiest Girl at the Party and She Can Prove it with a Right Hook - FrankIero and the Celebration 

Where's your favorite place to be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Little Town - Meredith Brooks

What's the weirdest thing you've ever done?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Goes on and on - Sleeping At Last

When do you wake up?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I drove all night - Cyndi Lauper

Which film did you see?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Doll Just Tried to Kill Me - Zombina and the Skeletones

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone, Somewhere - Asking Alexandria

How does this story end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Death of the Hero - Abney Park

What's the weirdest thing about you?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Ill Try Anything Once - The Strokes 

What's the most normal thing about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Regular Guy - Bif Naked :nerd:

What's behind door #3?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Jack the Ripper - My Chemical Romance 

Whats hiding under your bed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tall Cans - Afroman :drunk

What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Rest My Chemistry - Interpol

Why are you laughing?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Real Gone Kid - Deacon Blue

What did you buy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin 

What did you pack for the trip?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Heroin - The Velvet Underground 

What do you do on your birthday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drink with the Living Dead - Ghoultown :drunk

What do you need to do today?


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

pray to god - calvin harris

do you get jealous?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell No - Monica >

What do you see outside your window?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Death's Hand - The Amity Affliction 

Whats the hardest thing you've ever had to tell someone?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't love you-My Chemical Romance

When will this pain end?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

^ they are my favorite band in the entire world 😊

When You Can't Sleep at Night - Of Mice and Men

What is a mistake you made?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Season Of The Witch - Donovan

Where have you been?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surf City - Jan & Dean 

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Takin' Retards To The Zoo - Dead Milkmen

What would you like to eat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Fish - Emiliana Torrini

You're being chased by the mob, what do you do? :eek


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

This Is Usually the Part Where People Scream - Alesana

You have 3 wishes whats the first thing you wish for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocker Girl - The Hot Toddies 

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Singer Man - UB40

Where did it go?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

@karenw I love UB40!

Into Temptation - Crowded House

Are you sure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sure - Debbie Gibson :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What are you hiding in the basement? :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette :kma

Who do you want to be with?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Quite - Heather Rigdon

What's your party trick?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Magic - Coldplay

How do you end an unwanted conversation?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sing - Travis

Where did it rain?


----------



## klb274 (Aug 29, 2015)

West Coast- Lana Del Ray

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum And Coca-Cola - Andrews Sisters :drunk

What will we do when I come over?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Daggers Speak Louder Than Words - Alesana

What will I do when you leave?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry, Cry, Cry - Johnny Cash :kma

What do you do when you're feeling down?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Central Reservation - Beth Orton

What's the weirdest thing about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey 

What did you tell them?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Honey This Mirror Isnt Big Enough For the Both of Us - My Chemical Romance

How did they respond when they found out your secret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises and Pills - SOJA :um 

Why were you fired from your job?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

How Will I Know - Whitney Houston

May they return?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never - Heart :duck

When you think about the past, what comes to mind?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Freedom - Akon

What will your future be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easier - SOJA 

What did they say to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet - Hole 

What made you run away like that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All The Way - Timeflies :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where were you yesterday evening? :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball - Kurtis Blow

What would happen if you were dropped into a horror flick?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I think that i would die - Hole

what makes you happy?


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash


What's the best feeling in the world?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Skin Feeling - Crowded House

What do you hate more than anything?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

The Real Slim Shady - Eminem

How would you describe your sexuality?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Kissed a Girl - Jill Sobule :kiss: 

What do you like about the night time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake - Kelis

What's the first object to your left?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Whiskey in a bottle - Yelawolf

what do your friends call you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing - Hurt 

What seems to be the problem, officer? :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free - Zac Brown Band :banana

What is your next big purchase?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Coffin - Black Veil Brides 

What would the world be like without any technology?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boring - The Pierces 

What did you find under the couch?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Africa - Toto

Am I real?


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Sanctuary - Gareth Emery

What did you eat for lunch?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Dog and a Shake - David Lee Roth

What have you been daydreaming of?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoke on the water- Deep Purple

What would you do on your ideal date ?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Mr. Postman - marvelettes

Your friend is sad , what do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder Suicide - One-Eyed Doll :lol 

Zombies are knocking at your door, what are you going to do?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

**** this ****, I'm out - the theme song

You're being mugged, what do you do ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Like a Tree - Bif Naked

What do you do for kicks?


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Twerk it like Miley - Brandon Beal 


Name one thing on your bucket list?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean 

How do you feel on days when everything goes your way?


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy - Pharell Williams 

How do you feel on days when things DONT go your way?


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Where the Hood At - DMX (Would you want to live with Fred Rogers?)


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Even My Dad Does Sometimes - Ed Sheeran 

What are you doing this Friday?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Going Out - Supergrass

What's in your closet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faded Dress - Kay Hanley 

What would you take with you on a road trip?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Work B*tch - Britney Spears


Who do you love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Friend - Keely Hawkes

What keeps you so busy?


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

The scientist - Coldplay 

If you were reincarnated what would you come back as?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Kanye - chainsmokers

You run into your crush on the street, what do you do?


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Runaway - ed sheeran (story of my life!!)

What are you doing right this second?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dancing in the streets - Jagger/Bowie

What was the best thing about it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning Sunshine - Jugtown Pirates 

What did you win on Ebay?


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Umbrella - Rihanna


Favourite dessert?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I love candy - Chris August 

How do you feel about animals?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't Help Falling in Love - Ingrid Michaelson 

What does not sleeping do to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brain Drain - Jackyl 

I feel so lost what should I do?


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Let It Be - The Beatles

What is wrong with people?


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't you remember - Adele

How do you make love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fvck Her Gently - Omnia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through what method do you kill the elephant in the room?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Cover it with gas and set it on fire - Ween

What do you dream about?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Gods and Monsters - Lana del Ray

What do you see when you close your eyes?


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Here, There and Everywhere - The Beatles

How are you feeling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fully Alive - Flyleaf 

What's something you secretly like?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Clint Eastwood - gorrillaz

What do you want to eat ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Own Little World - Matthew West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What did you order online?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Two Hearts - Phil Collins

Where's it at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colossus U.S.A. - The Distillers 

Why are you so late?


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

The Mess I Made- Parachute

Where were you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back Down in the Dirt - Jackyl 

What the hell are you doing? :sus


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Bumpin the Night - Florida Georgia Line 

Why are you making that face?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen :mushy 


What's on the menu today?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Red Red Wine - UB40

What happened?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crash - Fit for Rivals :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's the door prize?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The Fatal Gift - Metric

What does success smell like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate - Shonen Knife*

*What would you do if you got pregnant?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Let It Be - The Beatles

What did you write on the bathroom stall?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Enemies Lay Beneath the Prairie - Gangstagrass 

What did you see downtown?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

All The Pretty Faces - The Killers

How did you break your leg?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Bike - Bif Naked :cry 

What happens when you get angry?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Dropkick the Punks - The Faint 

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts 

What did you find while cleaning under your bed?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Store Bought Bones - The Raconteurs

Why did you get detention?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Thinking out loud - Ed Sheeran

What lesson did you learn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down - Nine Lashes

What just happened? :um


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The Beginning Of The End - Nine Inch Nails

Where are you going?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Waterfront - Simple Minds

What food was it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbequed Ribs - The 3 Riffs

If you owned a boat what would you name it?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The Wanderlust - Metric

What's your secret?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Learning to fly - Tom Petty

What did you achieve?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything I Want - Tat 

What can you see out your window?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I Don't Think I'm Ever Gonna Figure It Out - Elliott Smith

What makes you laugh?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy People - Pitbull :eyes

What would you try and save if your house was on fire?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Picture in a Frame - Tom Waits

Whats something you tell yourself everyday?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Only when you leave - Spandau Ballet

Why did you go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Storm - Heather Nova 

What are you in the mood for?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

A Pain That I'm Used To - Depeche Mode 

Who do you think you are?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

The Goddess - Alesana

Why can't you get off of your phone?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling the Maker - Aimee Allen 

Can you tell me what you want, what you really really want?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I Want Candy - The Strangeloves

If your life were a movie, what would it be called?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Who Died of Nothing at All - Crooked Fingers :dead

Why are you so amazing?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I Can't Help It - Michael Jackson 

What do you dream about?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Money for Nothing - Dire Straits

What do you like to do?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

shorefog said:


> Money for Nothing - Dire Straits
> 
> What do you like to do?


Rock the Casbah - The Clash

What do her eyes look like?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes

How did it happen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even God Don't Know - Everlast :kma

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Pretend The World Has Ended - She Wants Revenge

What was the last lie you told?


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Coming Home- Avenged Sevenfold

Why'd you always call me when you're high?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John

What does your favorite show make you say a lot?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

wasting my time-default

whats the last thing u wanna do right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet My Bed - Stone Temple Pilots :um

What's that behind your back? :sus


----------



## DatShyGuy (Aug 9, 2015)

My Maschines - Battles

Whats your favorite food?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Birthday Cake - Rihanna 

How did you escape?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T.N.T. - AC/DC

What did you get me?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I.O.U - Metric 

What makes you feel better after a hard day?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Milk and Toast and Honey - Roxette

What do you believe?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC :boogie

What do you hope tomorrow will bring you?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One More Day - Wilson Phillips

Where would you go for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smokey Joe's Cafe - Robins

What is the best thing about weekends?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

When The Lights Go Out - The Black Keys

What would you do if you won the lottery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shake a Leg - AC/DC :boogie 

What do you wish you'd done with your day, rather than what you did?


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Rock 'N' Roll All Nite - Kiss

How do you think is people's first impression about you?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

F'd Up Kid - Broken Social Scene

Why are you laughing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satan Gave Me A Taco – Beck >

What is your nickname?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Freak - Emily Haines

Why are you so angry?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

No One Loves Me & Neither Do I - Them Crooked Vultures

What did you do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Games - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What was the last thing you googled?


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

where is the love? - black eyed peas
why am i so hungry right now ?


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

Just Can't Get Enough - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even God Don't Know - Everlast :lol

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Voodoo Dolly - Siouxsie And The Banshees

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Imaginary places - Busdriver

what is your current mood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Down - Ani DiFranco :flush

What did the cat drag in? :um


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Cat Scratch Fever.

How are you feeling?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Betrayed - Pet Shop Boys

What do you like most about yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Sense of Humor - David Allan Coe :eyes :kma

What's on your mind right now?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Big Decision - Elliott Smith

What's your secret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am Not a Robot - Marina and the Diamonds :um

If you could scream out anything, what would it be?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The Geeks Were Right - The Faint

What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unspeakable Things - Zombina & the Skeletones 

Where's your favorite place to go to when you want to be alone?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Where Nobody Knows - Kings Of Leon

What do you do when you're not on SAS?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Like a Rockstar _-_ Shop Boyz :boogie

What was the last enjoyable thing you did?


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

Starving To Death In The Belly Of a Whale - Hands Like Houses

What is your goal in life?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Atom Bomb Baby - The Five Stars

What makes you keep living without wanting to end it?


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Keep on breathing - Lena Katina

Where would you like to travel?


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

East of Eden - Zella Day

What do you think of climate change?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Miss Your Water till Your Well Runs Dry - Rising Appalachia

What's the first object to your left?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Only My Pillow - The Shakin Pyramids 

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Hooker - Steel Panther :um

What do you see when you close your eyes?


----------



## FairyAngel92 (May 10, 2012)

Happy People- R. Kelly

What's your favorite color?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue - LeAnn Rimes

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

All I Want For Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey 

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a Lonely Soul - Anna Ternheim

Who do you hang out with?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Me, Myself And I - Beyoncé

What's the best advice you've ever received?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Marry a Railroad Man - Shocking Blue

What in the world is that? :sus


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Machine In The Ghost - The Faint

What is your New Year's resolution?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn It on, Turn It Up, Turn Me Loose - Dwight Yoakam :boogie

If you could travel in a time machine, where would you go?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

End Of The World - Alphaville 

What really happened to the dinosaurs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wrath of Fate - Abney Park 

What did you find out back?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Switchblades And Infidelity - Fall Out Boy

What is your superpower?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Eyes - Kiss

If you could save only one of your possessions from destruction what would it be?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Security Blanket - Puffy

What is your favorite item of clothing?


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Blue suede shoes-Elvis.

What time is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chitlin' Cookin Time in Cheatham Co - Rising Appalachia

What are you like first thing in the morning?


----------



## bringmethefood (Jan 6, 2016)

wide awake ~katy perry Cx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No question ?!? :eek Welcome to the thread by the way. :b

What's making that noise?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Ambulances - Ladytron 

Where is your happy place?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Somewhere Only We Know - Keane 

How do you like your steak?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well Done - Deitrick Haddon

What do you worry about?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Everything Is Wrong - Interpol

What is your dream job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cop Killer - Ice-T :lol

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Soothe My Soul - Depeche Mode

Who's that knocking at your door?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked :hide

So, what's the news?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The British Are Coming - Weezer

What are you looking at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Moon - First Aid Kit 

If a genie was to grant you one wish, what would it be?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I Wanna Be Sedated - Ramones 

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio with Guts

What would you do if a hitman was after you?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Disappear - Beyoncé 

What would you do if you saw an alien?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Wake the Earth - The Honey Trees

What do you do in front of the mirror?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cocaine (We're All Going to Hell) - Strata

What does your breathe smell of? :sus


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Bad Blood - Sleeping at Last

What do you think of the previous question?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Genius - Kings Of Leon

Why do people think you're crazy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don’t Know Whether to Kill Myself or Go Bowling - Noise Gunk Murder Castle 

If you were invisible, what would you try to get away with doing?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Breaking The Law - Emeli Sandé

What is your good luck charm?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinnamon Spider - Jack Off Jill

Where are all the girls at? :um


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Reading In Bed - Emily Haines & The Soft Skeleton

Where are all the guys at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down at Malibu Beach - Jan & Dean

What's in your pocket?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Empty Pockets - H2O

What are you looking forward to tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walkin' Through the Desert (With a Crow) - Ghoultown

Who can we blame it all on?


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Man In Black - Johnny Cash

What is inside of you that you most want to get out?


----------



## Fyoeu (Jan 20, 2016)

[A] Heavydirtysoul -Twenty One Pilots

How's life?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Out Of Control - She Wants Revenge 

What are you hiding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Voice Inside - Amanda Marshall 

Where did you find it?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

At The Library - Green Day 

How's the weather up there?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls


Who do you wish was beside you right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Friends with Benefits - Hailey Wojcik 

What will we do when I come over?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Walk On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


Who else should I invite over?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Me + The Thief - The Films

When can we come over?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

9 to 5 - Dolly Parton 


Where should we go once we meet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbows End - Cindergarden 

What's the weirdest thing about you?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Everytime I Eat Vegetables It Makes Me Think of You - Ramones


What's the meaning of life?


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Forever - Chris Brown


How do you feel about relationships?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

(I'm) Blue (da-ba-de) - Eiffel 65


What's an ideal first date?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Drive All Over Town - Elliott Smith 

Where did you come from?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

The Foggy Dew - The Young Dubliners (one of my favorites!)


Where can I find some peace?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Off The Grid - Abney Park

What would happen if you were dropped into a horror flick?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Fear & Trembling - Cold War Kids

What's behind door number three?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Genie in a Bottle - Christina Aguilera


What's your super-power?


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

One Hit - The Knife

What's the first thing to your right hand


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

"Calendar" Girl - Neil Sedaka


What will you find when you open your fridge?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What are you hiding in the basement?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


If your house is on fire, what/who do you grab?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn - Leah Andreone :lol

What do you like about the night time?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel (that was easy!)


First night of the weekend, what do you do?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Celebrate - Metric

What do you do when nobody's watching?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raise the Roof - Public Enemy

When you think about the past, what comes to mind?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Playground Love - Air 

What are you looking for?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Stefan Vincent - I would give anything to feel nothing

What's inside ?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Millions - Pusha T

How tall do you wish you were?


Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6' 1' - Liz Phair

What did you bury in the backyard? :sus


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Why Don't You Find Out For Yourself - Morrissey 

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

A cup of coffee, a sandwich and you - Gertrude Lawrence


Why are you so cold right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Froze Over Today - Roy Zimmerman >

What do you do to unwind at the end of the day?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Let My Hair Down - Lana Del Rey 

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Wanna Grow Up - Tom Waits :kma

How goes it today?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Twice As Hard - Interpol 

What do you wish you had right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Fear - Abra Moore :hide

What are you chasing?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Waterfalls - TLC

What is your special talent?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe I can fly - R. Kelly

what's your favorite moment in life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucid Dreams - SOJA

What is your next big purchase?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Jewels N' Drugs - Lady Gaga

What will you do this weekend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script..What lies ahead in your journey?


----------



## TheReplacement (Feb 6, 2016)

Death or Glory - The Clash

What would you shout from a rooftop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does It Hurt When I Pee? – Frank Zappa :um 

Today is a good day for?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Sleeping In - The Postal Service

What do you do when you're lonely?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a secret-Metal Church..What is in your future?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipsmacker Kiss - All Girl Summer Fun Band :kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What'cha gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Sing For Absolution - Muse

How do you flirt with someone?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Like the rest of us - Atmosphere

Y'know what i mean?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undeniable - Gangstagrass 8)

What did they give you?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Purple Pills - D12

What is one of your pet peeves?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Death's Hand - The Amity Affliction

Why didn't you go out today?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

Never Gonna Leave This Bed - Maroon 5

What made you smile today?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Terrible Things - Mayday Parade

Why won't you tie my shoes? 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm finding it harder to be a gentleman, The white stripes

are you telling the truth?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> I'm finding it harder to be a gentleman, The white stripes
> 
> are you telling the truth?


Hahaha I love that 

Sort Of - Ingrid Michaelson

What will you dream about tonight?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

A better place, a better time - Streetlight manifesto

how would you define yourself?



samiisprink said:


> Hahaha I love that


=)


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

A Little Bit Country, a Little Bit Rock and Roll - Donny and Marie Osmond


When you see an airplane, what do you think??


----------



## TheReplacement (Feb 6, 2016)

Accident waiting to happen - Billy Bragg

What do you think when you see your reflection?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost Soul-Negative..What's something from your past that doesn't exist in your present?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

W-I-F-E - Old 97's :evil

How would you describe humanity?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Blessed With A Curse - Bring Me the Horizon

Did you eat anything today? 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brimstone and Fire - Cyndi Lauper >

What would you love as a tattoo?


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

Reptar, King of the Ozone - The Devil Wears Prada

What would you want written on your tombstone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Not an Angel - Halestorm :evil

What do you see when you close your eyes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness-Disturbed..How was your trip to hell?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

It Was a Dark and Stormy Night - Alesana

How was your day in Heaven? 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Night to Remember - Cyndi Lauper 

What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Youth and whisky - Black veil brides

why are you so awesome?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Girl Can't Help It – Little Richard

What would you do to Cupid if you could?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Murder it,Kill it-DeJiVu..What is at the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

@CharmedOne welcome back for a couple days at least


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darkness - Disturbed 

If you saw a shooting star, what would you wish for?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Nothing - The Script 

What are you hoping will happen this year?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Things-Kay.Flay.. Why are there flowers at the gates to hell?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

The First Days of Spring - Noah and the Whale 

What do you do when you're standing alone?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chill - Trey Songz 8)

What was the last enjoyable thing you did?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taking Souls-Microbeat..You have 10 minutes to hide..but where?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Covers - Janis Ian

What causes the biggest smile on your face?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone Somewhere - Asking Alexandria 

How would you describe your mood most of the time?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're All Mad Here- Tom Waits :eyes

If you could buy your best friend anything in the world, what would it be?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Coffin-Dri..Why will the world end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate - Plain White T's

What would you give me as a birthday present?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water-Pentatonix..What is the answer to the unknown?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Never Hold Back Spring - Tom Waits

If you could have any job, what would it be?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Man on the Moon - Kid Cudi

What's your favorite boy name?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angry Johnny - Poe

How do you spend your weekends?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Walkin' The Dog - Aerosmith

What's your most recurring nighttime dream?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Life In A Glasshouse - Radiohead

What's your favourite food?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sixteen Saltines - Jack White

If you had a child, what would you name it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


What do you look for in a woman?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C

What's something you miss right now?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground

If you got a pet sloth, what would you name it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange Boy - Kerli 

What do you do on the weekend?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sleep in- Telekinesis

What are you about to do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - Mary Martin

What would you say is your best accomplishment?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Waking the Demon - Bullet For My Valentine

What work do you have to do today?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script..Why has darkness devoured your soul?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear - Sarah McLachlan :hide

Today is a good day for...?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stealing-Gucci Mane..Why will the world end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate - Plain White T's

What are you like first thing in the morning?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Monster - Imagine Dragons

If you win your own private desert island paradise, who would you take with you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Hooker - Steel Panther  :lol

Why are you so amazing?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

We Care a Lot - Faith No More

What's it gonna take for me to get over this cold?!


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Summertime - Lana Del Ray

What is your exam on?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## JulieUzumaki (Jan 4, 2016)

I hate myself and want to die - Nirvana


----------



## JulieUzumaki (Jan 4, 2016)

Something in the way -Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

samiisprink said:


> Summertime - Lana Del Ray
> 
> What is your exam on?


Tiny Fish Lungs - Rising Appalachia

Where do you feel most comfortable?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Gone - Kanye West

What's your favorite sport?

(Waiting for that KB reference )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball* -* Kurtis Blow

What did you bury out back?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Terrible Things - Mayday Parade

What is the greatest thing that has happened to you? 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knowledge - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If extraterrestrials landed in your backyard, what would you do or say?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I Know Its Over - Jeff Buckley 

What do you think the extraterrestrials that landed in your backyard would say to you?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard :lol

What takes up most of your time?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Waiting For The Night - Depeche Mode

How will you save the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vote with a Bullet - Corrosion Of Conformity :lol

What do you wish you could be?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Fearless - The Bravery

What did you call me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone Else's Mess - Abra Moore 

What do you wish you were doing right now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroying Everything-Motionless In White..When will you confess your sins?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never - Tamar Braxton 

What prize should the winner get?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dynamite-Afu-Ra..Why did the experiment go wrong?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I Got High - Afroman 

What's your secret ingredient?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Fresh Strawberries - Franz Ferdinand 

What does your favorite color taste like?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Disaster-The Used..Did you learn your lesson?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Way - Pearl Jam 

What do you do before you go to bed at night?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Drink Alone by George Thorogood

What do you think of when you see the Sun rise in the morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sun Will Always Rise - Heather Nova 

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bones-The Killers..1st thought that comes to your mind when you find out the world will end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Fly Away - Rising Appalachia 

What is your favorite way to chill out?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Coldplay - In My Place

What do you do when you are at your lowest?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Drink Alone - George Thorogood & the Destroyers 

Where are you going tomorrow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nowhere-MKTO..Why are you here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time for Tea - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What does the future hold?


----------



## Laura Linn (Mar 13, 2016)

The Future's So Bright, I Gotta Wear Shades - Timbuk 

do you like cat ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes - Demi Lovato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What objects do you see when you look at the clouds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Square One-Coldplay..You robbed a store,where's the 1st place you'd go?


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Penny Lane 

What do you do when nobody's around?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Bop - Cyndi Lauper :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why are you so cool? :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell is..-Overkill
You're the next target,and being followed..what's plan B?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Strangenesses and Charm - Florence and the Machine

What color are your eyes? 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Strangeness and Charm - Florence and the Machine

What color are your eyes?



Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Black by Pearl Jam.

How are you feeling ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy - Aerosmith :eyes 

What are you craving right now?


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

I wanna be your boyfriend - The Ramones ! 

What's your life motto?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Little Bit of Riddim - Michael Franti & Spearhead :boogie

What do you like to do at the end of a long day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lie Down-Whitesnake..What are your plans for the future?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party in Hell - Aaron Lewis :evil

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script..What is the most boring thing you can do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Text - Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doom-SoulFly..What is that around the corner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage Cans - Artificial Joy Club 

What's behind door #3? :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dead Fish-Rigor Mortis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone is under your bed what do you do?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Call Da Police-Akon..The spaceship is headed towards the sun..now what?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow Me If You Want to Live - Abney Park

Why are you so cool? :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Freezing-Mozella..Why is the vault empty??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can't Remember - Alice in Chains :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum and Coca-Cola - Andrews Sisters :drunk

What would you do if you found a 100 dollar bill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spend It-2Chainz.. What would you buy if you only had $10?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Nothing - The Script 

What is your dream job?

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walkin' Through the Desert (With a Crow) - Ghoultown

What is that noise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just An Illusion-Imagination..Why did things have to end up like this?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel

What do you wish you could be?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Twentieth Century Fox - the Doors

Where are you going this weekend?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary's House - 4 Non Blondes 

What is your favorite Activity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroy-Worth Dying For,
So...who's responsible for all of this?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Me_ -_ The Orlons :kma

What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Party-SNSD..How do I get to the portal that leads to the other side?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey to Undying Lands - Battelore

What's out in the woods?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unexplained-MISFITS..How do we communicate with the aliens?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A Hole In the Sky - Black Sabbath

Where is the nearest gas station?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down South, 10 Hours, I-5 - All Girl Summer Fun Band :um

What did you find out back?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

White Houses - Vanessa Carlton

How will we afford to move?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rob The Bank-Placebo
Why does that person look suspicious?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cloak and the Dagger - Battlelore

If a genie was to grant you one wish, what would it be?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

One Trillion Dollars - Anti-flag

What's your biggest fantasy?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Want To Be Free by Queen

What do you think of when the Sun rises in the morning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Let The Battle Begin-MetalForce..Where is Noah's Lost Ark?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Over the Hill and Far Away - Led Zeppelin

Why should I get married?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Babies - Lucy Woodward 

What would you do if a hitman was after you?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd

What do you think of the new Captain America movie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Know - Young Thug 

What did you pack for the trip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doom-Soulfly..Why are they following you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Alone - Bif Naked

What's on the menu?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pain-Three Days Grace..When will we return home?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Day Now - Bif Naked

What is the best thing about life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Food-Common..Why are you leaving on the 2nd of January?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Time To Move On - Plain White T's

Where have you been?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Somewhere only we know - Lilly Allen

Why should we hire you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cause I said so-Ne-Yo
Where is the money?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buried In the Sand - Duran Duran 

What do you do when you're angry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seek & Destroy-Metallica 
Where would you go if a nuclear bomb was dropped on your city?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Across the Blue Ridge Mountains - Rising Appalachia 

What did you do today?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Ran by A Flock Of Seagulls

Did you run today?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell Naw-Nasty_C.. Where are you going tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking to Jerusalem - Tracy Byrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What will we do when I come over?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> What will we do when I come over?


House Party, by Sam Hunt

What did you do over the weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party All Day (F--- All Night) - Steel Panther :evil

What are you hiding in the basement?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My White Bicycle by Nazareth

If you could change your occupation, what would you change it to?


----------



## Auntie Social (Jun 3, 2016)

Karma Police by Radiohead.

What irritates you the most?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Drones - Rise Against

What should you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Best for Last - Theory of a Deadman 

What's behind door #3?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Robots-Kraftwerk.. Where did everyone go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nudie Bar - One-Eyed Doll :evil 

What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

"I Don't Owe You Anything"-The Smiths

What's your personal motto?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

"It Wasn't Me" - Shaggy

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Existence-August Burns Red..What should one expect in hell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff >

What just happened? :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf can't see the last page


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn it, still can't see the last page.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't You See-The Marshall Tucker Band..Where do you go at 10:30AM?
Yeah I can't see the last page either so I just click on "Reply to Thread" to see the posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farm on the Freeway - Jethro Tull 

What would you like to be doing right now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hunting High & Low-A-HA
Who's keeping darkness company?


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

Baba O' Riley (The Who)



What do you want right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace Sex and Tea - Tat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What will you take with you to the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prisoners-Our Last Night..When should we expect the visitor to arrive?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Day After Tomorrow - Tom Waits 

What did you do for the 4th of July?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Digital Bath - Deftones

What did you this last weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone Fishin' - Rising Appalachia 

Where do you go at night?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

A Warm Place - Nine Inch Nails

What do they think about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violently Happy - Bjork :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's hiding under your bed? :sus


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Mudshovel - Staind

What's in your mind right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls! Girls! Girls! - Emilie Autumn

What do you like about the night time?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

A Warm Safe Place - Staind

What do you like about girls?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Got Balls - AC/DC :lol

What did you bury in the backyard? :sus


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Reptile - Nine Inch Nails 

What's your favorite musical?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creepshow - Kerli

Today is a good day for?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

A Different Kind Of Pain - COLD

What's in your head today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where in the hell did you go with my toothbrush? – Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What'cha gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Run Them Over-Aerobuch
The end is near..what now?


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Ein guter Tag - Tanz der Vampire





What would you like to eat now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney 

What are you packing for the road trip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weapons-The Daylight..When will the party begin?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Saints Go Marching In - Louis Armstrong

What did you win on eBay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Island-The Starting Line..What will you find in that cave?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men as Wolves - Battlelore 

What is that, in the night sky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Demons-Imagine Dragons..How were you able to escape from your doom?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With a Little Help from My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What did they want you to do?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seek & Destroy-Metallica

Why are you here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even God Don't Know - Everlast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's on the menu?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

American Pie by Don McLean

What makes you cry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flower's Grave - Tom Waits :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What do you do to beat the heat of the day?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Run Away - Linkin Park

Who are you going to marry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freak Like Me - Halestorm 

Where do you go at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Space-Prince

Why do you pass by that store every day?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Because we can - Bonjovi

What caused your cat to die?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog - Bonafide 

What did you see in the woods?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

End Of The Night-The Doors

How was it like rising from hell?


----------



## NenaC (Aug 23, 2016)

Afternon delight - Starland Vocal Band

What are your plans?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raise Hell - Dorothy :evil

What keeps you going?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Things-Bobby Darin

Where did your soul go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down South - Tom Petty

What's left to do today?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No.Not Much-The Four Lads

What goes on when the sky is dark?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Other People's Stories - Kari Rueslatten 

What did you catch them doing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oogie Boogie-Nightmare Before Christmas

What's coming up this week?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's Gonna Be Some Rockin' - AC/DC

What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Money-Pink Floyd 

One gross thing you've seen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Saw an X-Ray of a Girl Passing Gas – The Butthole Surfers 

What did you do to piss them off like that?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time - Culture Club

How do you feel about Tuesdays?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good, Bad, Ugly - Ani DiFranco

What do you do at the park?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff-MU330

What path leading to your destiny will you choose?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devils Train - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you owned a boat what would you name it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Demons-Imagine Dragons

If there was a tsunami & you were on the beach,where would you go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean

You just locked yourself out of the house, your first thought?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Break In-Halestorm 

You tackled an intruder inside your home,what's next?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell On Wheels - Betty Blowtorch 

What do you think of before you fall asleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Homicide-Young Pappy 

If you had one wish,what would you wish for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Away the Pain - Shifty

How do you spend your weekends?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy-Deep Purple

How's ya day going?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperfectly - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What did they lock you up for doing?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

cocaine - eric clapton

what is your dream job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakin' Outta Hell - Airbourne :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What are you thinking of right now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank-Smashing Pumpkins

What's going on for tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride with the Dragons - Battlelore

If I looked in your closet, what would I find?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Skeletons-Yeah Yeah Yeahs 

What's under your house?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiders - System of a Down

What would be your famous last words?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

How much of it do you feel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Not Much-The Four Lads

Who ate the last cup of pudding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joe the Singing Janitor - Junior Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is making that noise?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Well I Wonder - The Smiths

Why did you go to the shopping mall?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Bike - Bif Naked 

What do you see out your window?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Stormy Weather - The Kooks

What do you think of Donald Trump?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Myths Are True - Abney Park

What's behind door #3?


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Diamonds - Rihanna

Where are you?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

In The Garage - Weezer

What did you bring to the party?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Ginger Crouton - The soronprfbs

How are you feeling?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walkin' Through the Desert (With a Crow) - Ghoultown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

WTH just happened?!? :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

WTH just happened?!? :um


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't You Worry Child - Swedish House Mafia

How was it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

O.K.-Mac Miller

What's happening next week?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Purple Rain - Prince

What was the tradition?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Something Special- Usher

What's new?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rare-PJ

What is ur ideal job?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Relaxin- G-Side

What was ur last nightmare about


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

It's the end of the world.

What do you see outside your window?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People-Gorillaz

What's going on?


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

summertime sadness - lana del rey

describe yourself with a song title


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Trash - Korn :lol

Tell me about your love life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boring - Blink-182

What's one thing ur gonna do during the summer?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Holiday - Madonna

Which colour did you choose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White- Odd Future 

Where is the gold?


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

In the Hall of the Mountain King - Grieg

What did you just do?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean Up- The Canton Spirituals

The last fun thing u did?


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Waltz With Vampires - ???

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None of your buisness- Salt-N-Pepa

What's one of ur weaknesses


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

Melancholie - Kraftklub

What is your aspiration in life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Airship Pirate - Abney Park

What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Barely Breathing - Duncan Shiek

What is your passion?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What do you do before you go to bed at night?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I Touch Myself - Divinyls

What is your occupation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coin Operated Boy - The Dresden Dolls 

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Dead Sea Scrolls -Yeasayer

Where were you born?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lou Reed - Dirty Blvd.

What will your last words be?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Don't Know-Lisbon

Where did u hide the body


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mainstreet by Bob Seger

What does it taste like when you touch your nose with your tongue?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat

What's at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Glitter & Gold - Barns Courtney

What is in the news headlines today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black River Killer - Blitzen Trapper

What is there to do downtown?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Party Hard - Andrew WK

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Know - Ozzy Osbourne

What should you be doing right now?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Sitting on the dock of the bay- Ottis Redding

What is the colour of your eyes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brown - P.O.D.

What do you do at the beach?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Bury Me a G -Tupac


Who are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Hungry Man - AC/DC 

What would you like to do to your bullies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroy Them With Lazers - Knife Party 

Where do you go to escape from the stress?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shout - Tesrs for Fears

What is your biggest regret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walkin' Through the Desert (With a Crow) - Ghoultown

What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fame - Irene Cara

What are you going to do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live It Up - Airbourne :evil

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Photograph - Nickelback

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bored - Deftones 

What's under your bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maggots-Gwar

Where do u want to run off to?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kokomo- The Beach Boys

What was the last dream you had?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ghost Who Walks - Karen Elson 

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless Opus - Imagine Dragons

What are your plans for the day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Through the Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

What are you like first thing in the morning?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Misery - Soul Asylum

What annoys you the most?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid People - Quincy Punx

What puts the biggest smile on your face?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Vacation - Go Go's

what did you do today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance with the Devil - Immortal Technique :evil

Who do you hang out with?


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Me, Myself & I - G-Eazy X Bebe Rexha

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves

What is the weather like today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled Eggs - Sandy Austin

If you could save only one of your possessions from destruction what would it be?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Little Red Corvette - Prince


What is your biggest accomplishment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scraping the Barrel - Alestorm

What's behind door #3?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Man Who Can’t Be Moved - The Script

What are you watching on television right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens - Atomship

What is the best thing in existence?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

"Fried Chicken," Nas, featuring Busta Rhymes

What makes you laugh?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince

What are your afraid of?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

When you were young - The killers


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

What do you enjoy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buckets of Beer - The Tossers :drunk

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

What makes you angry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate - Drowning Pool 

What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Endless Love - Lionel Ritchie/Diana Ross

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne

What would you like to do for your birthday?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rock This Town - Stray Cats

What makes you nervous?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gollum's Cry - Battlelore

Where were you yesterday?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9 to 5 - Dolly Parton

What are your plans for the weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova

What are you craving right now?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunshine On My Shoulders by John Denver

What is the first constellation you see in the sky?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

we were born to die -lana del rey

what gives you hope


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yellow Submarine by The Beatles

What items are in the bin section of the grocery store?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruits & Vegetables - Shonen Knife

Today is a good day for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas In February - Lou Reed

What is that lurking in the dark? :um


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Sound Of Silence by Simon & Garfunkel 

What place in the world has a freezing temperature right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Rocky Road to Dublin - The Tossers

If you could do whatever the hell you felt like doing right now, what would you do?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vacation-The Go-Go's

Wats one of your fears


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gun Law - Kane Gang

Which part of the Olympics did you watch?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

What is you biggest regret?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating Spiders - Psapp 

What do you like to do in the rain?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Run To The Water - Live

What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill My Soul - Catherine Wheel

What are you thinking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script

U find a box, what's inside?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honeybee - Bif Naked

What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shout - Tears for Fears

What was your last dream about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Head's In Mississippi - ZZ Top

What is the most exciting thing that happened today?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunshine On A Rainy Day - Zoe

Why are you bored?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Going On - Clawfinger

What's that outside the window?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

People - The Winter Gypsy

What's behind that closed door?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Creep" - Radiohead

Why did you quit your job?


----------



## TamarStory (Apr 19, 2018)

Movin' on up - M People

What's your favorite food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Souls- Borgeous 

What's goin on tomorrow?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothin' - Townes Van Zandt

What did you see there?


----------



## Jisela (Apr 17, 2018)

Chocolate- The 1975

What's your favorite dessert?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Savoy Truffle - The Beatles 

Whats your favorite place?


----------



## onepiecefreak16 (Apr 16, 2018)

Graduation

How is your family?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting By - The Rentals

What is the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I Predict A Riot - Kaiser Chiefs

What was it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Monsters - Puscifer :hide

What did you buy at the auction?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Soaps - arab strap 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Van Wilder: European Vacation

What are you drinking, right now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Milk The Cow - Cappadonna

Wats going on tomorrow?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No action - Elvis Costello

How it taste?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Coffee & Tv - Blur

What was on at the concert?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 to 10 - J. Armen

What's the first object to your left?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Computer - Rowdy Rebel

Plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nudie Bar - One-Eyed Doll :drunk

What fascinates you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress by The Hollies


Did that bang I heard outside come from a car or something else?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Rocketman


What is causing global warming?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Boys In The Bright White Sports Car by Trooper


What is the name of a barber you like?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hair of the dog by Nazareth



What is the worst nickname you have been given?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

blue velvet by Bobby vinton

Who set fire to my neighbor's house?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey by Paul & Linda


Are they going to restore the house or build it from scratch?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Build - The Housemartins

Why's that then?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Because we can - Bon Jovi


What is your favourite place to swim?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Can't Explain by The Who


When you wander down the street and you see a wild animal what do you do?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Scream like a baby - David Bowie


If God was real, what would you tell him ?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Run To The Hills by Iron Maiden


What do you think about right before you dive off the bow of a boat into the ocean?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything You Can Think - Tom Waits



What did they give you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Double Vision by Foreigner


Why do the trees block the Sun?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bright Light Fright - Aerosmith 

What's in the salad?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Custard Pie by Led Zeppelin


What is sitting on your coffee table?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie

Where are you going?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere In Idaho - Rednex :kma



What is your most prized possession?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pink Cadillac by Bruce Springsteen


What could you never part with?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts



What's in the basement?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ghost- halsey

What are you wearing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini - Brian Hyland :blush


You've just won the lottery, what's the first thing you buy?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Red Red Wine by Neil Diamond


If you can't see the sun through the clouds, what do you think of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Starlight Kingdom - Battlelore 



What did you find while cleaning under your bed?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Boris The Spider by The Who


What is the best way to eat veggies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Both Hands - Ani DiFranco 



What do you do for fun?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Like To Rock by April Wine


When you walk through a forest and see two paths, which one do you go down?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Left - YEEK



What do you do when you're feeling down?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Edit The Sad Parts - Modest Mouse

The last thing you do before bed?


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked - Cage The Elephant

What's the meaning of life, according to you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Perfect by Ed Sheeran


I looked over my balcony and heard a weird noise. Should I investigate it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Chill - Jon Young



What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Blow up the Outside World - Soundgarden

Hey, where do you think you're taking that???


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Down from the sky - Trivium


What kind of a supernatural entity do you believe in?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Green Manalishi with the Two-Pronged Crown - Judas Priest


If you were a supernatural entity, what power would you want?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Bulletproof - Godsmack



How would you serve porridge to guests?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Some Like it Hot - The Power Station

If you could be an animal, what would you be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wolves Have Returned - Nahko and Medicine for the People



How would you describe your hair?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.

What's a prank you've pulled on someone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shake a Leg - AC/DC



If extraterrestrials landed in your backyard, what would you do or say?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Let's Spend The Night Together by The Rolling Stones


Are you indifferent to the change in the weather?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

One Night In Bangkok by Murray Head


How fast should I drive down the highway?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Too fast for love (The Eagles)


What should I do next ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Build a Bridge - Nahko and Medicine for the People 



How do you feel on days when everything goes your way?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Feel Fine by The Beatles


What would you say to your dog after it chases the mailman?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Come Easy Go - Gin Wigmore 


What's in your pocket?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Pocket Full of Kryptonite - Spin Doctors


What's the best dream you've ever had?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Where the streets have no name - U2


Whats the time ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Noon - Frankie Laine



What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Trivium - Other worlds


What is something you would never want to try?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

kiss with a fist - florence and the machine


So what have you got to say about that ?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Have A Cigar by Pink Floyd


Why is the media all over that damn raccoon?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

The price of a mile - sabaton

What do you think of power metal?


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

We're not gonna take it - Twisted Sister

What's something you never want to hear someone say to you?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Are you sitting comfortably - magic


What day is it?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

How Great Thou Art -- a Christian hymn (God created everything, including the answer to your question)


How many words are there in a letter?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Five ninety - Blessthefall

OH yeah a question...



What's your favorite sound?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sound of Sunshine - Michael Franti & Spearhead



I'm bored, any ideas?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Shadow boxing - parkway drive


Who ate all the cookies?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Darkwing Duck theme song because Drake Mallard did.


What is your favorite [email protected])&%!*Y ?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*_Mabel Pines posted something that doesn't make sense so I will go with Raies_*

A Boy Named Sue by Johnny Cash

What countries are playing in the World Cup today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even God Don't Know - Everlast 

What's the door prize?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Beast in black - hell for all eternity


What's a mistake you're afraid of doing when drunk?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walking In Memphis by Marc Cohn


What happens when all the planet are aligned?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mystery and Wonder - Blitzen Trapper 



What is your next big purchase?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Boys - Sabrina


What is your favorite weapon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atom Bomb - Fluke



What would you love as a tattoo?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Monster - Skillet

What's your favorite pen like?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Smooth - Santana

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Permanent Vacation - Aerosmith 



What's hiding under your bed?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Destiny - Stratovarius


What lies between heaven and hell?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sorrow of The Angels - While Heaven Wept

Does love really exist? Or is it an illusion?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

believe in love - scorpions


What does the text on the milk carton say?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t Drop the Soap with Anyone Else but Me – Stan Ridgeway :eek

What's in the box?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman

Hows it going?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

From ashes to new - lost and alone 


What would you like to eat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


What did you see at the park?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Three Little Birds by Bob Marley


What did you notice at the water fountain in the park?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost of a Man - Anna Ternheim



What's your job like?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Crazy - from ashes to new

What are you like as a person?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock 'n' Roll Rebel - Ozzy Osbourne :evil



What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Going To California by Led Zeppelin


What should I do if I spend my days with a woman unkind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have a Drink on Me - AC/DC 



What takes up most of your time?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Funky Stuff (Kool and the gang)


What is that you are wearing?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

40-1 - Sabaton


What are you thirsty for?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

red red wine - UB40


What would you call your dog of you had one?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> red red wine - UB40
> 
> What would you call your dog of you had one?







How gay, from 1 to 10, have you got to be, to be SFC01?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I got 5 on it - Luniz


Whats your problem?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Dog - The Felice Brothers :cry



What prize should the winner get?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Porcelain - Moby

How was the work out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Over My Head - Gemma Hayes :eek


What do you do for fun?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dream On - Aerosmith

What makes you angry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corruption - Exodus


What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Go Blind by Hootie & The Blowfish


What is the best cure for a hangover?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka - Korpiklaani :drunk



What's in the box?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Honey Pie by The Beatles


What is your favorite exotic cocktail that has lots of fruit and sugar in it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape (The Piña Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes



What did you dream about last night?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Octopus's Garden by The Beatles


Of the two objects behind me which one is the largest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galaxy of Emptiness - Beth Orton 



What do you wish you were doing right now?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Something 2 dance 2 by NWA


What do you think about before you go to bed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk and Cookies - Melanie Martinez



What name do you want to call your next pet?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lady Madonna by The Beatles


How much fireworks did you see today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins 



What takes up most of your time?


----------



## dc9 (Jun 19, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


> Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins
> 
> What takes up most of your time?


Time - Pink Floyd

What's good in the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Friend - Chantal Kreviazuk 



What did you do today?


----------



## dc9 (Jun 19, 2018)

Nothin' - Tech N9ne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Forgot to give us a question. It's alright lol. 


What did you order online?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie - Warrant


What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney



What do you dream about?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wild Horses by The Rolling Stones


What should I do with my noisy neighbors?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Granddaddy's Gun - Aaron Lewis 



What did you find while cleaning under your bed?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

diet mountain dew - Lana del Rey

Where do you go to relax?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Room - The Beach Boys 



What would you want with you in a post-apocalyptic world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts



Can you describe yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can-O-Corn - Coolio 



What's on your list of things to do today?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

What's new puss*cat? - Tom Jones 
What would you rather be doing right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shine - Meredith Brooks 



What did your friend bring you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Candy - Robbie Williams

Did you see that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah - Timeflies


What did you find at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silly - Patti LaBelle :kma



What is the most exciting thing that happened today?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Backdoor Love Affair by ZZ Top


What do you find to be sincere?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Food For Thought - UB40

What did you buy ?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue jeans and chinos - Americano by Holly Johnson


How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Enough - Rascal Flatts



What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Time by Pink Floyd


What to you say to a driver who cuts you off?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F--k You 2 - Bif Naked :wife



What's the first object to your left?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half God Half Devil - In This Moment 



What did you do on vacation?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Ran (So Far Away) by A Flock Of Seagulls


Where do you like to drink tea and eat biscuits?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked Garden - Stone Temple Pilots 



How is your day going?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Highway To Hell - ACDC

Was that out of order?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes - Coldplay



What should I do now?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Roar - Katy Perry

Was that fake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No - Meghan Trainor


What is something you could really use today?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eight Miles High by The Byrds


What do you do if it is to hot outside?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Is Nice - Hafdis Huld



How is your summer so far?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunshine On My Shoulders by John Denver


What can only be found in a cardboard box in the middle of a park?


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Hobophobic (Scared of Bums) - NOFX


How is your family doing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having a Blast - Green Day



What did you get in the mail today?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Suede Shoes by Elvis Presley


What adversity did you overcome/face throughout the week?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I go to sleep - The Pretenders

what's going on this weekend?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Changes by Black Sabbath


Does the hot Summer weather bother you?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

hell yeah - troy gentry

Do you manage to get much sleep at night?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm So Tired by The Beatles


What happened at the country music festival?


----------



## Stewart Akinyemi (Jul 19, 2018)

Forever Young - Alphaville
What kind of emotions is the most thrilling?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Good Vibrations by The Beach Boys


What did you find interesting in the banner headline of the newspaper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alex Descends into Hell for a Bottle of Milk – U2



What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Twisting By The Pool by The Dire Straits


What does your neighbour do when they hear your music across the courtyard?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twist and Shout - The Beatles



What's the first thing you do when you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Breakdown by Tom Petty


What is your last thought before turning off the lights at bedtime?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey'n Mama - ZZ Top


Where are you going today?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads

What is the weather like today?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hotter than hell - Dua Lipa

What will you be eating today?


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Froot - Marina and the Diamonds
How are you feeling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Feel Fine - The Beatles 



Through what method do you kill the elephant in the room? :sus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gimme A Bullet by AC/DC


What do the flowers outside your place smell like?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Fish - Emiliana Torrini :lol



What did you buy at the auction?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Mansion On The Hill by Hank Williams Sr


Do you barter at yard sales?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No - Soulfly 



Where did you end up last night?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My Hometown by Bruce Springsteen


What would you to someone who is rude on the bus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J



What is your next big purchase?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jet Airliner by Steve Miller


When is it a good time to have a beer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15 Beers Ago - Sheb Wooley :drunk



What do you wish your nickname was?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr Brownstone by Guns N Roses


What makes the world go round?


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

rockyraccoon said:


> Mr Brownstone by Guns N Roses
> 
> What makes the world go round?


Revolution - Bob Marley

What did the barman say to the horse?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Get off your high horse lady - Oasis 

When's the best time to eat dinner?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

5oclock - t-pain, ft wiz Khalifa and Lily Allen. (The song sings about the morning, but the title doesn’t have a specification.)

What’s your favorite food?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sex And Candy by Marcy Playground


What time do you get out of bed at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometime in the Morning - The Monkees 

What would you take with you on a road trip?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

California Girls by The Beach Boys


Where would you travel on a cruise?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Keldian - Vinland


What/who would you feed a hungry dragon with?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raging Goblin - Battlelore 



What did you get for your birthday?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cotton Fields by CCR


What type of books interest you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantasy - Alina Baraz



What would you like as a tattoo?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Legs by ZZ Top


What is the one thing you never want to forget before going on a vacation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Cup of Coffee - Frazey Ford


What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shout - Tears for Fears

What are you most worried about right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

La Carcacha - Selena

Where do you go when you need to be alone?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Copperhead Rode by Steve Earle


What is your favourite thing do to on a long weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride My Llama - Neil Young


Who or what just showed up at your door?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr Brownstone by Guns N Roses


Who was the last person to knock on your door?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne 



What did you load onto the truck?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Me and my Monkey - Robbie Williams

What do you book?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock 'n Roll Train - AC/DC



What's your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eggs And Sausage by Tom Waits


What do you look for at the mall?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silverscreen - Jesca Hoop 



Where did you just get back from?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kokomo by The Beach Boys


What are you craving for dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Budweiser and a Sweet Tater - Joe Diffie



What did you buy at the auction?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

A horse with no name - America

Where did you get those awesome shoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


What did you do today?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing - The Script

How has your Summer been so far?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hot In The City - Billy Idol

What did you create?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life to Fix - The Record Company



What's in the bag?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Money by Pink Floyd


Where is your favorite car parked at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Old Mission - Hurt


What did you see at camp?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers by ZZ Top


What lies beyond the tall quivering grass leading to the forest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olden Gods - Battlelore


What/who will you sacrifice to the volcano god?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Every Other Freckle - Alt J

How do you like your eggs done?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried - Blur


What did you find in the garage?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Deportees by Woody Guthrie


What is that sitting at the bottom of the lake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Million Bicycles - Katie Melua :eek



If you owned a boat, what would you name it?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Blue Nose by Stan Rogers


What would be the name of your new pet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Favorite Mistake - Sheryl Crow



What's better than going camping?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walking On The Water by CCR


Where is Waldo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back Through Time - Alestorm



What do you wish you'd done with your day, rather than what you did?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Punch Fight **** by Hank Williams III


How long before the insurance on your car runs out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1,000 Days - Alien Ant Farm


What did you see while you were out and about today?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Stray Dog - New Order

What did Bob whisper to Charlotte at the end of the movie Lost in Translation?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Remember the Time - Michael Jackson


What do you like to drink?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Coffee - Ani DiFranco



What are you planning to do tonight?


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

Enjoy the silence - Depeche Mode

How would you react if your social anxiety got 100% cured right now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll Never Know - Bif Naked :kma


What are you in jail for? :eek


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Smoking In The Boys Room by Motley Crue


What was your first car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barracuda - Heart



What are you hiding in the basement?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Heart Shaped Box by Nirvana


Who do you turn to when you are confused?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olden Gods - Battlelore



What is your favorite color?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Touch Of Grey by The Grateful Dead


Multiplication is vexation, division is as bad, the rule of three perplexes me, so what drives me mad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Practice - Drake



What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Complain - Garnett silk 
What makes you smile?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen :lol


What makes you smile?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Eyes by Elton John


What will change your state of happiness to sadness?


----------



## huzah (Sep 11, 2010)

Becoming Insane by Infected Mushroom

What drives you to get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things That Stop You Dreaming - Passenger 



What did you see on the news today?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirty Laundry by Don Henley


What time do you eat lunch at?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

2PM

What's your name?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eleanor Rigby by The Beatles


What do you think lurks beyond the fog hovering over a pond?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Monsters - Puscifer :hide 



What were you in line to buy?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

CHANDELIER - SIA

Who do you want but can't have?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The Most Beautiful Girl in the World - Prince 

How you feeling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bright White Jackets - April Smith :eyes



Who showed up at your front door?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Olivia - one Direction.

Where did you go last?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Streets Of Philadelphia by Bruce Springsteen


Where can you find a box of old photos?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Close to me - the cure

Who's your favorite animal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wolves Have Returned - Nahko and Medicine for the People



What did you load onto the truck?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Paper Planes by M.I.A.


What do you think of while rocking on your porch chair?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who'll Stop the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


What did you see on the news today?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thunder-- Imagine dragons

What's your next wish?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Pair Of Brown Eyes by The Pogues


What are you dressing up for at Halloween?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Demons - Imagine dragon.


Where did we all come from ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom - Highly Suspect 



What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

L-O-V-E by Nat King Cole


What could you lose and not even care about?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Myself- NAV

What was your last dream about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cotton Fields - Creedence Clearwater Revival



What do you have planned for the weekend?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Passage To Bangkok by Rush


What are you waiting for the post office to deliver?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Space cowboy- kacey musgraves.

What's going on in your mind rn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brain Drain - Jackyl


What to do when it's raining?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Elevate--Drake

What did you hear on the radio?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dirty Laundry - Don Henley

What is your biggest regret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth with Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods



What are you wearing?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Underwear - Royal Republic

Who do you Stan?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am sorry, I don't understand your question. :stu



What's in the deep dark forest?


----------



## huzah (Sep 11, 2010)

0Kelly0 said:


> Underwear - Royal Republic
> 
> Who do you Stan?





Toad Licker said:


> I am sorry, I don't understand your question. :stu


A stan is like an over-the-top fan:






My answer: I Love Myself by Kendrick Lamar :grin2:



Toad Licker said:


> What's in the deep dark forest?


Fireflies by Owl City

What did the doctor say to the worried husband?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

She's A Little Too Good For Me - Bryan Adams


Will she ever talk to me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

huzah said:


> A stan is like an over-the-top fan


 Oh, ok. I had never heard that term before. :b

Never - Heart









What did you bring to the picnic?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Peaches N Cream by Snoop Dogg


What city can you find a roller coaster in?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Miami - will smith

Who's that behind you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr Crowley by Ozzy Osbourne


Whats on top of your fridge?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal Crackers - Melanie


Where do you go at night?


----------



## huzah (Sep 11, 2010)

The Quiet Place by In Flames

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even God Don't Know - Everlast :kma


What do you do when you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Cheat The Hangman by The Doobie Brothers


What item will you always buy with a coupon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Hooker - Steel Panther :haha


How are you feeling right now?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Lost boy - troye sivan

What are you riding?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My White Bicycle by Nazareth


What is parked next to your car?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Little Red Corvette - Prince

What are you nervous about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Snow Has Killed - Maria Solheim :eek



What did you find in your yard?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Anaconda - Nicki minaj
What's got you going?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful Words by Johnny Cash


What should we have for dinner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbecued Ribs - The Three Riffs



What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What Is And What Should Never Be by Led Zeppelin


What causes anxiety in your dreams?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pain and Pleasure - Judas Priest

What keeps you alive, even when you want to die?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts



What did you pack for the trip?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Toothbrush - DNCE

What have you not done yet?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sex In The Summer by Prince


What is something that makes you smile?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Million reasons - Lady gaga.

What's in your pantry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Honey - The Beach Boys 


What are you longing to do?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walk Like An Egyptian by The Bangles


What type of friend are you looking for?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Forever and for Always - Shania Twain

When do you start wearing a jacket?


----------



## Skeleton (Oct 11, 2018)

“November Rain” by Guns N’ Roses

What do you do for fun?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean 



What would make you happy?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dreams by Fleetwood Mac


What is labelled on your graphic tee?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Stars and Stripes Forever - Jon Philip Sousa

What is your biggest regret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My 16th Apology - Shakespear's Sister



What did you bury in your backyard?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10 Packs Of Smokes by Inepsy


Where is the closest bus terminal to you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Faraway Nearby - Cyndi Lauper 



What made your 2018 year joyous?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walking In Memphis by Marc Cohn


Where do you retreat from a thunderstorm?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary's House - 4 Non Blondes


What is your favorite way to chill out?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Amaranthe - Digital world

What's something you dislike?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

War - Edwin Starr

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeing Ghosts - Rosi Golan :hide



What's in the box?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Short Skirt Long Jacket - Cake

What do you do on the weekends?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoots and Ladders - Korn


What was in the news today?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mad World - Tears for Fears

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bright Lights and Goodbyes - Sam Beam & Jesca Hoop


What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Fall To Pieces by Patsy Cline


Where do you go when you drink by yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toys in the Attic - Aerosmith



What do you hope tomorrow will bring you?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

for a better day - aviici

What will you be doing or looking forward to this weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tubthumping - Chumbawamba



Where will you go tomorrow?


----------



## Road to Recovery (Jan 17, 2018)

Life On Mars - David Bowie 

What are you going to do for Halloween?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Thrown into the fire - Trivium


What's your favorite food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna - The Knife


What's out in the woods?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blackbirds by The Beatles


Where is a good place to read a book?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

In your arms - nico & vinz

What do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sad Eyes by Bruce Springsteen


What do you think of while standing over the edge of a cliff about to end it all?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowers in December - Mazzy Star 



What are you in need of?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

RESPECT- Aretha Franklin

What mood are you in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy - LeAnn Rimes :eyes


What do you do on the mountain?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jump by Van Halen


Why do trees shed their leaves in the Fall?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer's Over - Jonathan Coulton


What are you thinking about?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Long And Winding Road by The Beatles


What do you call someone who fails to remember people's names?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samantha Secret Agent - All Girl Summer Fun Band



What are you hiding in the basement? :sus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Suede Shoes by Elvis


Where is the best place to meditate?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halfway Up the Hindu Kush - Katie Melua


What are you looking for?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Money, Money, Money- Abba
What do you tell someone trying to interrupt your sleep?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Please Don't Turn Out The Lights by The Bee Gees


What is that thing dangling off the roof?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

CHANDELIER-- SIA

What do you tell yourself when you're feeling down?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Worry Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin

Where would you like to go on vacation?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Ocean by Led Zeppelin


What would be a good place to run in the rain?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere In Idaho - Rednex :kma



What's the first object to your left?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bartender by James Blunt


What do you do when you want to sneeze but you can't?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shout - Tears for Fears

What did you accomplish today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life in a Bottle - Linda Perry :drunk 


Where's your favorite place to go to when you want to be alone?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Itchycoo Park by Small Faces


What is the best lake to swim in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Longview - Green Day 



What's that outside the window?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Laguna Sunrise by Black Sabbath


Where is a good Italian restaurant?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rome by Phoenix

What kind of flowers should I buy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yellow Rose of Texas -Gene Autry

What are you craving right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Light Love - Those Darlins


It's a good day for...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Relaxin'-G-Side

Where would you run away to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nudie Bar - One-Eyed Doll



What name do you want to call your next pet?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cecilia by Simon & Garfunkel


What is the first thing that comes to your mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls! Girls! Girls! - Emilie Autumn 



What's at the top of your bucket list?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Revolution by The Beatles


What puts a frown on your face?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic Seat Sweat - Southern Culture on the Skids



What are you smiling about?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Boy Named Sue by Johnny Cash


Where are your shoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Beer and Whiskey Flow - The Tossers 



How is your day going?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Torn And Frayed by The Rolling Stones


What is in the corner of your wall?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Severed Goddess Hand - Meat Puppets


What did you find at the yard sale?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Three Little Birds by Bob Marley

Where is it dark now?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Boston - Augustana

What will you be doing on New Years?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Think I'll Just Stay Here And Drink by Merle Haggard

What is that noise in the back of your trunk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister Kate - The Ditty Bops 



What is on your Christmas list?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Pistol For Paddy Garcia by The Pogues

What are you going to dream about tonight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Cup of Coffee - Frazey Ford


What are you waiting in line for?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

High Hopes by Kodaline

What was the one Christmas gift you wanted to give to someone but you could not afford it?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Brand New Cadillac - The Clash

What's it like outside right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin 



What did you get in your Christmas stocking?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Jeans by Lana Del Rey

Where did you leave your car keys?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbows End - Cindergarden 



What will you bring to the picnic?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Chain by Fleetwood Mac

How far does the Sun cast it's shadow on you?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Blue Monday - New Order 

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Day - Kate Havnevik


What did you buy from the flea market?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chandelier - Sia

What are your plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff 

What is your most favorite thing to do?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8 Ball by NWA


What phone number drives you mad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6060-842 - The B-52s 



What do you need to do today?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Blueberry Pie - Bette Midler

What happened last night?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

30 Days In The Hole by Humble Pie

What do you think happens on the dark side of the moon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

What are you most stresses out about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ain't No Rest for the Wicked - Cage the Elephant 



What's the last thing you did?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Dreamed I Dream by Sonic Youth

Where will you eat breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Southside 
Moby 

Who is your mom


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Angie by The Rolling Stones

What can't you fetch out of your closet?


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Sparks 
Jesse Woods

How are you


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Misery - Soul Asylum

What do you wish you were doing right now?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Fixing A Hole by The Beatles

What is that smell coming from the engine of your car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy Smoke - Iron Maiden :eek 



What is your secret ingredient?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ice Cream Man - Van Halen

What is on your television right now?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Castles Made Of Sand by Jimi Hendrix

Where is the remote for your tv?


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

D.k. Right now it's 

Dead or Alive
Van Halen 

Why don't you even try?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Because I Got High by Afroman

How much does it cost to buy a pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

911- Eminem

Where do you go on a rainy day?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Our House - Madness

What is on your shopping list?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lemon by U2

What do you see looking down your microscope?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A Green Manalishi with a 2 pronged crown 

What puts the boogie in your butt?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Twisting By The Pool by The Traveling Wilbury's 

Where did the Sun go?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

^^Dire Straits, d'oh!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Permanent Vacation by Aerosmith

If you could fly, where would you go?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Across The Universe by The Beatles

What type of flower is that I smell?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Belladonna by Stevie Nicks

What is your favorite sound?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Sound Of Silence by Simon & Garfunkel

When you hop on a bus with a one way ticket what do you think about?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Things Can Only Get Better - Howard Jones

What do you think of stale gum?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Don't Care Anymore by Phil Collins

What is most precious to you?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Peaceful Easy Feeling by Eagles

What do you wish you never had to deal with again?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My Friend Of Misery by Metallica

What motivates you to start the day?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac 

What calms you down?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face by Roberta Flack

What is your last thought before you drift off to sleep?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow

If you could travel anywhere, where would you go?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Flowers Of Bermuda by Stan Rogers

What comforts you while the fire is on?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tenderness - General Public

What are you going to buy at the mall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Little Red Corvette by Prince

What time is it 4 hours from now?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oops, I answered the wrong one. 

Time for Me to Fly - REO Speedwagon

If you could turn one of your basic senses into a superpower, what would you do with it?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walk On The Water by CCR

What is your secret to not giving up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knuckledown - Ani DiFranco 



What is your next big purchase?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Castle - Halsey 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left Alone - Fiona Apple


What do you do for fun?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Joyride - Roxette


What are you looking forward to?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Like To Ride My Bicycle by Nazareth

Where did you lose your scarf?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the City Tonight - Lightning Dust


What's on the menu today?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cake By The Ocean - DNCE


What is in your backyard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Floyd The Barber by Nirvana

And a random sentence would be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mama – Frank Zappa


What are you building?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Life - Desree


What would your ideal occupation be?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Turn Up The Radio - Autograph


How would you describe your cooking skills?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Mess - Devo

Where are you right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Room - The Beach Boys


What did you sell on Ebay?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rearviewmirror by Pearl Jam

What does it take to let someone go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wings of Steel - Collide


What is your pet peeve?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Backdoor Love Affair by ZZ Top

What causes you to flinch?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thunder - Imagine Dragons


What are you excited about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Breaking The Rules by AC/DC

What is difficult but gets easier with time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd 



What did you find in that old barn?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Horse With No Name - America

How do you chill out?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Drink Alone by George Thorogood

What to you eat when you have the munchies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sugar Sugar - The Archies

What is under your bed??


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Heartache - Pepsi & Shirlie

Was it worth it?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zero - Imagine Dragons


What is your guilty pleasure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk and Cookies - Melanie Martinez


What do you like to do for fun?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirty Laundry by Don Henley

When is it time to call it a day?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

When the music's over - the doors

Where is your favorite place?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Head - Queens of the Stone Age


What are you like in the morning?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Rich & Sad - Post Malone 

What gets you through the day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen 



What did you pack for the trip?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Raspberry Beret - Prince


What are you craving right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Sunday Morning - No Doubt

What are you thankful for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams & Saturday Nights - Bob Woodruff


Where do you go to unwind?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

The Beach - The Neighbourhood

How are you feeling?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unwell - Matchbox 20


What makes you want to scream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ignorance - Paramore 



What were you in line to buy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money


What are your plans for the Super Bowl?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People - Barbara Streisand 



What did you see while out on your walk?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

All of the Lights - Kanye West 

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossed Salad and Scrambled Eggs - Kelsey Grammar


What did you see while out on your walk?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Black Cat - Janet Jackson


What is on your television right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return of the Phantom Stranger - Rob Zombie


What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dreams - Van Halen


What is the first thing you do after getting out of bed in the morning?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll Remember - Madonna

What makes you happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio with Guts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who did you meet downtown?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


What makes you cry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rotten Apple - Alice in Chains :cry


What's your secret?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Red Shoes By The Drugstore by Tom Waits

How long do you normally go for a walk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1,000 Hours - Green Day :dead


Where would you like to live?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

O'Connell's Steam Engine by The Dubliners

What makes your ears pop?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Deja Vu - Post Malone 

What's for lunch?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

TV Dinners by ZZ Top

Where is it colder than your house?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside My Window - Stevie Wonder


What's behind door #3?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Walk Of Life - Dire Straits

Which way was it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

North to Alaska - Johnny Horton


What are you doing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars

What is your plans for Valentine’s Day?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I Should Be So Lucky - Kylie Minogue

What was the food like?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Cold - Post Malone

What advice would you give to your younger self?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't Let Me Down by The Beatles

What was your last thought before going to bed last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyful Girl - Ani DiFranco


What will you bring to the picnic?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ten Crack Commandments by Biggie Smalls

I didn't hear you, could you repeat what you said please?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shout - Tears for Fears


What is in your shopping cart?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elton John - Elderberry Wine

How's the weather?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


What would you try and save if your house was on fire?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Silver - The Neighbourhood

What are you hiding?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Problems by The Sex Pistols

What is the most difficult thing to say to someone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I’m So Sorry - Imagine Dragons


What are you looking forward to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Music - Madonna

Which venue is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Town's Fair - The Cats 



What is on your mind?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Opportunities(Let’s Make Lots of Money) - Pet Shop Boys


What is in the trunk of your car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

heart shaped box - nirvana

what happened yesterday?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Child's Claim To Fame by Buffalo Springfield

What is behind that huge snowbank?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Yeti - Clutch :eek


What are you throwing out?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lampshades on Fire - Modest Mouse


What is for lunch today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Savoy Truffle - The Beatles

What are you wearing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


What do you do on your days off?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Run to the Water - Live


What are you going to buy at the mall?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanish Bombs by The Clash

How does the moon look this evening?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Flawless - The Neighbourhood 

What is something you can't live without?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Whiskey River - Willie Nelson

What show did you watch?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dazed And Confused by Led Zeppelin

What objects have angles that equal either 180 degrees or 360 degrees?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love's Got Me In Triangles - Haircut 100


Why are you so amazing?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Saw The Light by Hank Williams Sr

Why do some people see a halo around a light?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Spiderwebs - No Doubt

What's so funny?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

That Was a Crazy Game of Poker - O.A.R.


What is the best descision you have ever made?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Want To Know What Love Is by Foreigner 

Can you respond to questions by answering with another question?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe Not - Barenaked Ladies :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You have been standing in line for?


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ticket to Ride - The Beatles

What have you been eating?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Pizza for Breakfast - Christine Lavin


What goes good with pizza?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood


What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Skywriting - Bonfire Madigan 



What's in the lake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Monster - Imagine Dragons


What is in your coat pocket?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Peels - Hailey Wojcik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is your occupation?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9 to 5 - Dolly Parton


What was the worst purchase you have ever made?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life in a Bottle - Linda Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is the best thing about weekends?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


What is your greatest skill?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Logical Song - Supertramp


What's in the box?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My Adidas - Run DMC


What was your last dream about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Black Bird - Blitzen Trapper 



Where were you last night?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Our House - Madness


What are you doing this weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Old Song And Dance - Aerosmith


What do you see in your room?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dogs by Pink Floyd

How large is that bread crumb on the floor relative to an ant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Never Tell - Roy Orbison :kma


What's your most prized possession?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cars - Gary Numan


What talent do you have?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd Love To Change The World - Ten Years After


What did you see at the park?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kids - OneRepublic


What will do you for St. Patrick’s Day??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Whiskey - The Tossers :drunk


What do you do as soon as you get home?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dirty Laundry - Don Henley


What is your favorite time of the year?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Springtime - Leatherface 



What do you wish you were doing right now?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drive - The Cars


What are you really good at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains :door


Where are you going?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

This Town - O.A.R.


What are you passionate about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drivin' on the Sidewalk - Boned :drunk


What arrived in the mail today?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Motorbreath by Metallica

Do the cherry blossoms make you happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Makes Me Wonder - Maroon 5


What do you want for your birthday?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Peace - O.A.R.


What are you excited about right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toys in the Attic - Aerosmith


Why are you so amazing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just Because - Anita Baker


What do you want to learn more about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empire Ants - Gorillaz



What did you find out back?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Li'l Red Riding Hood by Sam The Sham And The Pharaohs

What event in your life do you not want to end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Real Friends - The Life of Pablo


What are you in need of doing?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothin' But A Good Time by Poison

What happens when you drink a beer and you lean to hard against the deck railing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Forgot to Remember to Forget - Johnny Cash


Where are you off to this weekend?


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Paradise - lil uzi vert

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Misery - Soul Asylum


What did you get in the mail today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Magazine - Bree Sharp


Today is a good day for?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Party Hard - Andrew W.K.


What is your favorite childhood memory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Watching The Wheels by John Lennon

What prime number comes to mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5 Star - Lil Wayne



What is on your wish list?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Miss Sarajevo by U2 & Luciano Pavarotti

What task have you not completed today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cut Your Hair - All Girl Summer Fun Band 


What do you worry about?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blasphemous Rumours by Depeche Mode

What do you use to open up an envelope with?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cuts Like A Knife - Bryan Adams


What is in the trunk of your car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prosthetic Head - Green Day :lol


How goes your day?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


What do you like to collect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Regret - Everything Everything

What do you want?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny Little Robots - Cage the Elephant


Where are you off to?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Downtown - Petula Clark


What are you sick of hearing about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Piggies by The Beatles

What is something you can not promise?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Patience - Guns N Roses


What are you inspired by?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ordinary People - Chantal Kreviazuk


What did they bring you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Second Hand News by Fleetwood Mac

What did you forget to buy while grocery shopping?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cigarettes & Chocolate Milk - Rufus Wainwright


What do you like about the night time?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Moondance by Van Morrison

Why can't the cashier replace the receipt paper machine in time?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


What are you looking forward to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister Sunshine - Omnia


What did you dream about last night?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Love and Memories - O.A.R.


What is something you need to get better at doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talk to Me - Joni Mitchell 



What was the best thing you did today?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One More Cup of Coffee - Bob Dylan


What is the weather like today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun is Shining - Bob Marley

Where is everyone?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Land of Confusion- Genesis

Where do I go from here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down South, 10 Hours, I-5 - All Girl Summer Fun Band

What did you bury in the backyard? :sus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The One I Love by REM

Do you prefer to wear a hat or sunglasses when it is sunny out?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sunglasses At Night - Corey Hart


What do you hope to accomplish in the week ahead?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drink With the Living Dead - Ghoultown :drunk


How goes your day?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Somebody’s Watching Me - Rockwell 

What is your favourite time of year?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spring is Here - Miles Davis


What do you wish you had more of?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I Call It Love by The Manhattans

What can you not find in the dark?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Way - Fastball


What are you passionate about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drivin' on the Sidewalk - Boned :drunk

If you saw a shooting star, what would you wish for?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Peace - O.A.R.


What is the best advice you have ever
gotten?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C 


What is the best thing in life?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Love and Memories - O.A.R.


What are you skeptical about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Politicians - Napalm Death


It's sunny outside, what are you going to do today?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Joyride - Roxette


What makes you want to cry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tragic Music - A Radio with Guts 

What happens when you come off of your medication?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bad Day - Daniel Powter


What do you do when you are stuck in traffic?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Sing - Ed Sheeran

What do you do on the weekends when it rains?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sleep All Day - Json Mraz


What is something you are really good at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Simple Math - Manchester Orchestra 



What is the first thing to your left?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Telephone - Lady Gaga


What is the first thing to your right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk - Garbage

What did they give you?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Promises, Promises - Naked Eyes


What is your favorite thing about springtime?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the World Is Green - Tom Waits 

It is time for...?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Celebration - Kool and the Gang


What do want to change about yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing - The Script 

What did UPS just drop off at your place?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Short Skirt/Long Jacket - Cake


What secret are you keeping right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stalkin' Your Mom - Your Favorite Martian (feat. Wax) :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's behind door #3?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Little Red Corvette - Prince


What do you waste too much time doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Revved Up with No Place to Go - Meat Loaf 

What has you out of bed so early? :sus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9 to 5 - Dolly Parton


What are your plans for this weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goin' to the Party - Alabama Shakes :yay


What do you do all day?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Wasting Time - Blink-182


What is your biggest pet peeve?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ignorance - Paramore :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where do you like to go to be alone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Behind The Bedroom Door - Molly Hatchet


What are you skeptical about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Politics - Korn


What are you up to today?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lazy Day Afternoon - Plain White T’s


What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morphine and Chocolate - 4 Non Blondes 

What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Stronger - Kanye West


What are you looking forward to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walkin' the Dog - Aerosmith

Where would you like to be right now?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Somewhere On A Beach - Dierks Bentley


What are you looking forward to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walkin' Through the Desert (With a Crow) - Ghoultown

What did the cat drag in?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Secrets - OneRepublic


What bad habit do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lookin' Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Scary Monsters - David Bowie

Whats your favorite candy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cake By The Ocean - DNCE


What is your favorite thing about summertime?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skimming Stone - Beth Orton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is your next big purchase?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Little Red Corvette - Prince


What is your favorite thing about summer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Rain - Belinda Carlisle

What is your favorite thing about summer?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Sun is shining - Bob Marley


What will be your last words?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagine - John Lennon

What did you do at the park?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Eat, sleep, rave, repeat - Fat Boy Slim/Riva Starr


What do you look like ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Preacher's Sister's Boy - Blitzen Trapper

What did you take with you on your camping trip?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fire - Barns Courtney


How do you stay cool when it is hot outside?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Man - Van Halen 

What did you find under your couch?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Headphones - Walk The Moon


What puts you in a bad mood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lies - Marina and the Diamonds

What did you see today?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kids - Kylie Minogue & Robbie Williams

How are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Got No Strings - Jenny Hval 

Where have you been?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


What is your best feature?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Funky Town - Lipps inc


What scares you the most?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio with Guts 

What do you have planned for the day?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Drinking in L.A - Bram Van 3000


Why did you do that for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Find the Woman in the Ocean - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What did they give you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell-Disturbed

What will tomorrow bring?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samsa Morning - Hailey Wojcik

What have you been saving for a rainy day?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Gin and Juice - Snoop Dogg


What would you change your name to if you had to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who'll Stop the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival

What did you order online?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Umbrella - Rhianna


So what are you going to do about that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Like a Tree - Bif Naked

What is something you'd like to own?


----------



## skyg4 (Nov 22, 2014)

The Perfect Drug - NIN

What is great about traveling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Need a Reason - Beth Orton

What present did you receive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing-The Script

What will next week bring?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crows + Locusts - Brooke Fraser

What do you miss the most?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Summer- Calvin harris

What's behind your closet?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The Lost Children - Michael Jackson



What turns you on?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

French Kiss - Lil Louis


What are you doing for your birthday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drivin' on the Sidewalk - Boned :drunk

What are you good at?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Kung fu fighting - Carl Douglas


What job do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skywriting - Artificial Joy Club 

What are you up to today?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Lazy Song - Bruno Mars

Where would you like to go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven, Hell or Houston - ZZ Top

How goes it today?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Almost like the blues - Leonard Cohen

What's on your mind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loneliness Is Better When You're Not Alone - Hello Saferide

What just happened? :um


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

I Didn't Know the Gun Was Loaded - The Andrews Sisters

What should I do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Rock ('Til You Drop) - Def Leppard :boogie

What's in the box?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Money - Pink Floyd

What time is it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2 A.M. - Iron Maiden

What is your dream job?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Tiny dancer - Elton John

What are you waiting for?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Holiday - Green day

Summarize this week for you


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Another Gray Morning - James Taylor

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Bubbles - Yosi Horikawa

What are you wearing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Sister's Clothes - Pulp :kma

What are you waiting in line for?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Desert Bus Ride - Gustavo Santaolalla

Who do you want to be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human - Sol Seppy

What do you do for fun?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Daydream in blue - I Monster

Why are we here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Need a Reason - Beth Orton

What do you daydream about?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Places - Shlohmo

What makes you smile?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Me, myself and I

Who are you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loads of Fun - Jackyl 

What do you need to do today?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Straighten up and fly right - Nat King Cole

What’s for dinner?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Love street - The doors

What's your favourite place in the world?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Back in the USSR - The Beatles


What is that in your pocket?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Brand new key - Melanie

What do you think about before you fall asleep?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Breakfast at Tiffanys - Deep Blue Something


What do you think of England?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll be there - Jackson 5

What's your hobby?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Electric Boogie - Freak Style


Whats the weirdest thing about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Have Nothing But Attention When I Scream - Listener

What are you waiting on?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Livin for the Weekend - Fitz and the Tantrums

What are you nervous about?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

bad moon rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


What would you do with 100 million dollars?


----------



## _Liz_ (Oct 26, 2019)

D'avjo said:


> bad moon rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival
> 
> What would you do with 100 million dollars?


Have a nice day - Bon Jovi

What inspires you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

All you good good people - Embrace


What do you think of me?


----------



## _Liz_ (Oct 26, 2019)

freak like me - Halestorm

What is on top of your bucketlist?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

walking on the moon - the police


what was the happiest moment of your life so far?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liquor Store Romance - Sex Slaves 

What's behind door #3?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Money for nothing - Dire Straits

What colour should I paint my nails?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Back to black - Amy winehouse

If you could name a town/city what would it be ?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Bahia Blanca - Carlos di Sarli y su orquesta típica 

How much wood would a woodchuck check if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford

What's for breakfast?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Cake by the ocean - DNCE


What was your last nightmare about ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating Spiders - Psapp :eek

What are you up to today?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Work- hozier

What gets you 'going'?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing With Girls - AC/DC

What is on the menu today?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Mac & Cheese - Estikay

A genie grants you one wish, what do you ask for?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Vampyre Love - Pentagram

What do you regret the most in life?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Tainted love - Soft Cell

What would you like to tell someone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's hard - The Who

What went into the smoothie?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sugar - Maroon 5

Who would you dance with?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Jazz man - Beth Hart 

What are you thankful for?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Freedom - George Michael


What is your nickname?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne

What did you get in the mail today?


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

GoldenGray said:


> Paradise City - Guns n Roses
> 
> What do you wish for?


Trouble - P!nk

Where you headin' next?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Church of the Poison Mind - Culture Club

What can you do well?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Run - Amy Macdonald

What can you live without?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Toxicity - System of a Down

What kind of superpower would you want?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls! Girls! Girls! - Emilie Autumn

What should you be doing right now?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Recovery - LP

What’s holding you back?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fear - Saint Vitus

What is the most powerful emotion you have felt?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Losss - Bjork 

What happened to you?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen

What would you run towards?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Grandma’s hands - Bill Withers

What is love?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

(I enjoyed that song)

Complicated - Avril Lavigne

What would you do if you won the lottery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Boy - Alanis Morissette

Where were you last night?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

In my bed - Amy Winehouse

What does tomorrow bring?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin :mushy

What is behind door #3?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Everything You Want - Vertical Horizon

What do you hope to be doing 10 years from now?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Making plans for Nigel - Nouvelle Vague 

If you could send a message to your younger self, what would you say?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t Eat Stuff Off the Sidewalk - The Cramps 

What is your job?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse

What is something you shouldn't have done?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

I fall in love too easily - Chet Baker

What would you name a pet hedgehog?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Stan - eminem

What would you say or do to make a good first impression on aliens ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is Groovy - Sal's Birdland 

Where have you been?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Left of center - Suzanne Vega

Who called?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In the year 2525 - zager & evans

How do you catch a leprechaun ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepson

What's something risky you'd like to try?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Fast car - Tracy Chapman

How do you get over a cold, fast?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Cocaine - Eric Clapton


What do you imagine toad licker looks like?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Headturner - Joss Stone

What are you knowledgeable about?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nothing - The Script

What is something you can't give up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Music - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

What did you sea at the beach?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sunshine, Lollipops and Rainbows - Lesley Gore

Why would you get arrested?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

been caught stealing - janes addiction


what do you see when you look in the mirror?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grown So Ugly - Captain Beefheart

What kind of girl was she?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Wild Thing - The Troggs

What would a book you wrote be called?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I talk to the wind - king crimson

How tall was it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6' 1" - Liz Phair

What do you do as soon as you get home?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ride it - regard

What do you see in the mirror?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing’s changed - Tricky

What’s your idea of a fun date?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movie Loves a Screen - April Smith & the Great Picture Show

What is on your wish list?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Billionaire - Bruno Mars

What's your best piece of advice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile - Vitamin C

What did they bring you?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Candy - Paolo Nutini 

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still feeling blue - Gram Parsons

What happened on your best day?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Two shots of happy, one shot of sad - Nancy Sinatra

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Devo - Jerkin' Back 'n' Forth

Where did the money go?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Girls, girls, girls - Motley Crue


Who did you share a bed with last night?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

No one - Alicia Keys

What's your all time worst decision?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish in the Jailhouse - Tom Waits

What animal is your spirit guide?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

One eyed chicken - Beth Hart 

Would you like a cookie?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

gimme gimme gimme - black flag

What was at the store?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Supermarket Flowers - Ed Sheeran

What's something you've been holding back?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hold back the tears - Neil Young

What was at the park?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sk8er Boi - Avril Lavigne

What can't you get through the day without?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Music - Joss Stone

What's the secret ingredient?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Tequila - The Champs

What did she win?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Country House - Blur


What are you hiding?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Darkness - Leonard Cohen

What would you change about yourself?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I want to live - Talking Heads

Why did you buy it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even God Don't Know - Everlast

Where is everyone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shereton Gibson - Pete Townshend

What's that sound?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Thieves in the night - Black star

What do you do at the end of a bad day?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The power of positive drinking - Lou Reed

When did you wash the dishes?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It's Been Awhile - Staind

What's on the news?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Little lies - Fleetwood Mac

Why does my heart feel so bad?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's a heartache - Bonnie Tyler

Why did I stay up so late?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Insomnia - Faithless 

Why are you being so hard on yourself?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Hate Me - Blue October

How to let go?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Do your best - John Maus

plan for the weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Play - Kate Nash

A movie about your life is made. What's the soundtrack?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

trippin on sunshine - pizzaman


where would you take me on a date?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Another Day in Paradise - Phil Collins

What's your favorite thing about yourself?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

sweet like chocolate - shanks and bigfoot


You can make one wish, what would it be ?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Satisfied mind - Johnny Cash

What do you appreciate about other people?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

People make the world go round - The Stylistics

When is your birthday?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Back to December - Taylor Swift

What would you tell the bullies?


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

**** You - CeeLo Green

What made you smile recently?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High School Memory - April Smith & the Great Picture Show

What are you wearing?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

A Smile - Hootie & The Blowfish 

What are you addicted to?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Music - James Taylor

Whats for dessert?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Caramel - Suzanne Vega

What are you hiding under your jacket?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dynamite - Gong

What's in the box?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

(Aw man... I hope this is appropriate)

Dick in a Box - The Lonely Island

What are you willing to fight for?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

aqwsderf said:


> (Aw man... I hope this is appropriate)
> 
> Dick in a Box - The Lonely Island *<---- Fancy that!*
> 
> What are you willing to fight for?


You gotta fight, for your right, to PAAAAAAAAARTAY!

It's damn quiet in here, so I really think someone should..


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kill Your Boss - eyehategod

I can't think of a question to ask right now...


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Get Your Mind Together - Eddie Matos &#55357;&#56833;

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Isolation - Joy Division

When was your last time?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It's Not Over - Daughtry 

What do people assume about you that's incorrect?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy the man - the cure

What happens when it rains?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - BJ Thomas

Where did you hide the money?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Liars Club - Amigo the Devil

What should you be doing right now?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Dreaming - Blondie 

How will you start your week?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reckless and Wild - Lightning Dust

What did you see today?


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

The Sign - Ace of Base
On the road, so nothing special 

What are you looking for?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

All or Nothing - O-Town

I say lets go, you say?


----------



## man-Argentina (Jul 14, 2018)

I Don't Wanna Go - Alan Walker 

Whats your favorite color ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Red - Taylor Swift

What would be your battle soundtrack


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Sweet dreams (Are made of this) - Eurythmics 

Who are you?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Just a Girl - No Doubt

What do you need to accomplish?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

get the party started - pink


what was the first thing you thought of this morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking on Thin Ice - Sophie B. Hawkins 

What will you take to the picnic?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

The Drink Is Called Rakija - Gramatik 

What do you bring with you everywhere you go?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

my adidas - run dmc


what scares you the most ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

What Hurts the Most - Rascall Flatts

What should we do together?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Run the world (Girls) - Beyoncé

Where’s the ball?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Bouncing Off The Ceiling (Upside Down)- A-teens

What's your guilty pleasure


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Somethin' Stupid - Robbie Williams and Nicole Kidman


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh, I forgot about question, so here it is.

Who’s afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

my sharona - the knack


who is your best friend?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

You're My Best Friend - Queen

Make a wish?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Storm - Heather Nova

Where will you be later?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Home - Michael Buble 

What makes you run?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sting of the bumblebee - manowar

What did you win a medal for ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees

What would you invent?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio with Guts :eek

What makes you smile?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men

What makes you frown?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

no ***** blues - grinderman


whats the craziest thing you have done?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Threw Gasoline On the Fire and Now We Have Stumps For Arms and No Eyebrows - No FX :fall
What are you wearing?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Boogie Shoes - KC and the Sunshine Band

Best advice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t Drop the Soap with Anyone Else but Me - Stan Ridgeway :kiss:

What just happened?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

(Lol that's an actual thing)

Land of Confusion - Disturbed

What to do when toilet papers all gone?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Leaves that are green - Simon and Garfunkel 

What do you feel nostalgic about?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Good Life - Jesse McCartney 

What do you hope tomorrow will bring?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Come healing - Leonard Cohen

What's keeping you up at night?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

These Dreams - Heart

What makes you anxious?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Head - Goldfinger

Where will you be later?


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz

Have you considered becoming a writer?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

When We Were Young - Adele

What's something you're good at?


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

You Know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse

Is math related to science?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Unconditionally - Katy Perry

How far would you go?


----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

Into the Lungs of Hell - Megadeth

What are you thinking about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Lonely Ones Roam - Digital Daggers

What makes you smile?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Sweet child of mine - Guns and Roses


What are you allergic to ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Dust in the Wind - Kansas

What's your go to dance move?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

dancing on the ceiling - Lionel Richie


Where am I hiding?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Trapped in the Closet - R. Kelly

What are you hiding from?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ghost Who Walks - Karen Elson :hide
What looks good on you?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Itsy Bitsy Teeeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - Brian Hyland 

(😂 this thread reminds me of the randomest songs)

What do you look for in a partner?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Simple Girlz - Dressy Bessy

What did they give you?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin

What would you give away?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pizza Cutter - Letters to Cleo

What's left to do today?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Dancing on my Own - Calum Scott

What's a fun quarantine activity?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in the Past - Jethro Tull 

What is something you'd like to own?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Your Love - Nicki Minaj 😜

What would make this the best day ever?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Woman In Chains - Tears For Fears

What's the biggest problem in your neighborhood?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones

What do you do after a bad day?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I wanna get high - Cypress Hill


What is your worst fear ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Reaper - Blue Öyster Cult

How would you try to impress someone you're interested in?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Fix up, look sharp - Dizzee Rascal


What do i keep in the shed?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Bodies - Drowning Pool 👀

How would you flee the cops?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Oil Tanker Train - Merle Haggard

What's the first thing you do when you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

i touch myself - the divinyl


how does the thought of me touching myself make you feel lol ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Hot in Herre - Nelly

What did you dream about?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Ha, better than I thought.


you and me - The Wannadies


What was the reason for your last trip to the doctors?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tremors - Bertie Blackman

What keeps you up at night?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Boy is bangin - Tafkamp


What do you want to learn this year ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Love Myself - Hailee Steinfeld

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - George thorogood

What's your ideal mode of transportation ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm Gonna Fly - Sydney Forest


What did the fortune teller say?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You're Gonna Make It - KJ-52

What do you see when you look within?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lewis was an Odd Boy - Harley Poe

What is your dream job.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Damn, it feels good to be a gangster - Geto Boys


What would make me really happy?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Girls, Girls, Girls - Mötley Crüe

What's the best song for a long roadtrip?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Shut up and drive - Rhianna


Where do you work?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out in New Mexico - Heather Nova

What are you good at?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

King of Wishful Thinking - Go West

What should we do today?


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Anythang - Devin the Dude

Where do you want to go?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Mountain - Blonde Redhead

What are you wearing?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No Scrubs -TLC 

(Except yes scrubs 😂 )

What's at the top of your bucket list?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drink with the Living Dead - Ghoultown :drunk

What did you see at the park?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Shiny Happy People - REM

What would you have done if you found ET?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder Suicide - One-Eyed Doll :lol

What are you doing right now?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Work - Rihanna

What would you do for love?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I'd die for you - Bon Jovi


What do you want me to do ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Let's Groove - Earth, Wind & Fire

What does heaven look like?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Heaven is a truck - Pavement

what is your hobby?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova 

What did you find on your walk?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

jean's Tv - Commander Venus

what do you want to be in 5 years time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy- Pharrell Williams

What would you like to be surprised with?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Hooker - Steel Panther 

What is your dream job?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I am a Scientist - Guided by Voices

how do you want to be remembered?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Madman - Ozzy Osbourne

If you owned a boat what would you name it?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Vanessa - Grimes

how did u celebrate your birthday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing Ghosts with Alcohol - Gomez :drunk

Where will you be later?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Home - Daughtry

What is your secret?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor Impulse Control - Jack Off Jill

What do you drive?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I wanna hold your hand - The Beatles


What can I do tomorrow?


Sorry toad, that was meant for aqswderf


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Toad,


beamer, benz or bentley - lloyd bans


what does your mum look like ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> I wanna hold your hand - The Beatles
> 
> Sorry toad, that was meant for aqswderf


&#128578;



D'avjo said:


> What can I do tomorrow?


Soak Up The Sun -Sheryl Crow



D'avjo said:


> what does your mum look like ?


Beautiful - Christina Aguilera

What would you do if you won the lottery?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

You'll never see me again - September


If I won the lottery, what should I get you for your birthday?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money

What's on your mind?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

just you and i - tom walker


whats for supper ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band

What's for dessert?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band
> 
> What's for dessert?


(Your favourite )

Peanut butter jelly time - Chip Man

What is the most embarrssing moment of your life ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Dirty Little Secret - The All American Rejects

What is the worst thing you've ever done?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Time - Metallica :eek

What did you bring to the party?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Fireball - Pitbull ft. John Ryan

What are we celebrating?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The American Dream - Afroman

What do you see out your window?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh, sorry thought I saw someone here. but nothing here.(whatever that invisible comment was for Toad, I hope you are ok now)


little fluffy clouds - the orb


what would your superpower be?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz

What would you do if you were a superhero?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

jump around - house of pain


what were you in a former life?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Smooth Operator - Sade

What would you like to be?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

prince charming - adam ant


what the hell is that ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkle

Where is your next journey taking you to?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Escape - Journey

What happens in November?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Pigs - Pink Floyd

What law would you implement?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

love is the law - seahorses


what else is out there in the universe?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

A Whole New World - Peabo Bryson and Regina Belle

What would you do when aliens invade?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Im gonna cry - wilson pickett


What happened at the big bang?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Go bang - Shriekback

How did it taste?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yummy - Justin Bieber 

What do you love?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas

Where would you go?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

destination unknown - alex gaudino


what has been my biggest mistake?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Thinking Out Loud - Ed Sheeran

What would you slow dance to


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

dusk, you and me - groove armada


what bit me today in the forest?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Shia LaBeouf - Rob Cantor

What were you doing in the forest?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

hide and seek - kinks


and where in the forest did i hide?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Hanging Tree -James Newton Howard (Jennifer Lawrence)

What happens when you lose?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Believe in Being Ready - Rising Appalachia

What is your fantasy pet?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Puff, the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul and Mary

What's on your to do list?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beck - Nicotine and Gravy

Why do you cry?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Creep" by Radiohead

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara 

What did you do this morning?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

She Works Hard For The Money - Donna Summer

What made you smile recently?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Fury Bugs - Death Cab For Cutie


What's at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## Davlew (Apr 30, 2020)

Temptation - Heaven 17

What is the universe made of?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

All The Small Things - Blink 182

What happened?


----------



## Davlew (Apr 30, 2020)

I just died in your arms - cutting crew

Who did I want to be as a kid?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uma Thurman - Fall Out Boy

What is you preferred mode of transportation?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yellow submarine - the beatles


what skill do you regularly show off about?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz

What makes you shy?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

there's nothing holdin me back - shawn mendes


what did i drop down the back of the sofa?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

T-Shirt - Thomas Rhett

What made you stay?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

It must have been love - roxette


who do i remind you of?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Mambo No. 5 - Lou Bega

What's your most predominant trait?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Big Head - Ms. Jade


What is your favorite pickup line?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm too sexy (for my cat) - right said fred ha


how do you like to dress?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Lady in Red - Chris Deburgh

What do you look for in a partner?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

money money money - abba


what do you know that I wont believe?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Honest Mistake" by the Bravery

How do you feel about coronavirus?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi

How do you imagine heaven?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

That dont impress me much - shania twain


My mum says I have to go as its late but has invited you over for tea tomorrow, what games do you like ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

😆

Mario Kart Love Song - Sam Hart

What's for tea?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Cup of Coffee" by Johnny Cash

If the world ended tomorrow, what would you do?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Crawl out through the fallout - Sheldon allman

If you were to draw a picture what would it be off ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Piano Man - Billy Joel

What talent would you like to have?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Killer Queen - Queen

If your house was on fire & you could save one item what would it be.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Photograph - Ed Sheeran

What would you consider a disaster?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

last of the american girls - green day


what makes you really angry?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful Liar - Shakira and Beyonce

What's something you would never do?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

never gonna give you up - rick astley


what would you do for a billion dollars?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

All I do Is Win - Dj Khalid

What's something money can't buy?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

my soul - coolio


what do you collect as a hobby?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri

What would you like to be doing right now?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

doing the do - betty boo


what can I get you ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I Could Use A Love Song - Maren Morris

What should I dream about


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

holiday - madonna


who will make the perfect partner for me?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Rich Girl - Gwen Stefani

What are your views on soulmates?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Same kind of different - Lee ann womack

Do you know the way to Ammarillo ?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Follow the Yellow Brick Road" by The Munchkins

How would you murder someone?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Despacito - Luis Fonsi and Daddy Yankee

😆

What would you do with the evidence?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat It - "Weird Al" Yankovic

What did you buy at the auction?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

our house - madness


what advice do you have for me?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Keep Your Head Up - Andy Grammer

What are you thankful for?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

what a wonderful world - louis armstrong


where do you want to be this time next year?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

On My Way - Phil Collins

What's something you want to try but you haven't yet?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Walk like an Egyptian - The bangles

What do I do when I don't have a question ?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

How do you like to kiss?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Everywhere - Michelle Branch

You're playing Jumanji, how's it going?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Need Help! - Fitz and the Tantrums

What is the first thing you are going to do after the quarantine is lifted?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travel to Romantis - Ace Of Base

What's in the bag?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Short Skirt Long Jacket - Cake


What is your happy place?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses

What's the best way to relax?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Laughing and Not Being Normal" by Grimes 

How do you feel about 2020 so far?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unforgettable - Aretha Franklin

What is that lurking in the dark? :um


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Zombie - The Cranberries 

How would you react during a zombie outbreak?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Fight Song" by the Republic Tigers

What would you do for love?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Whats your fantasy? - Ludacris


What you got to sell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Grandfather's Clock - Johnny Cash

What will you do this weekend?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

lets make love - Tim McGraw/Faith Hill


how do you like it ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Any Way You Want It - Journey

Where'd you meet your crush?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Right here Right now - Fat Boy Slim


How far would you go ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

A Thousand Miles - Vanessa Carlton

Tell me some good news


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

whatever you want - status quo


what makes you laugh out loud?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Joker - Steve Miller Band

Date idea?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"High By The Beach" by Lana Del Rey

What do you do when you run into someone you knew?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

hugs and kisses - heavy d


how will you make me laugh?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Bailando - Enrique Iglesias, Gente D' Zona

What's your reaction when you stub your toe?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Twist & shout - The beatles

There's an evil monster hiding under your bed, what do you do to try & get it to come out ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Shout - Tears for Fears


Whats the best thing?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Leaving the Past - Immortal Technique.

What would you want your last words to be?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I wanna sex you up - color me bad


first thing you do when you wake?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

(If it's a work day...)

Cry - Mandy Moore 

What's your ideal Sunday like?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

cake by the ocean - dnce


what are you thinking about right now?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I Want To Hold Your Hand - The Beatles

How is your relationship with your parents?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles

How would you respond to an ex calling?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello, Goodbye - The Beatles

How do you feel when you see your favorite person?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I Want You - Bob Dylan

A song you'd subtly play on the radio to smooth your way out of a speeding ticket?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It Wasn't Me - Shaggy ft. Rikrok

If you got arrested, what would your crime have been?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Insane in the brain - Cypress hill

If you went on a journey to the centre of the earth, what do you think would be there ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

hot stuff - donna summer


what happens next?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

You need to calm down - Taylor swift.


What did you do last night?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Love Story - Taylor Swift

What do you hope next year will bring?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Money Power Glory" by Lana Del Rey 

What's your fighting style?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kung Fu fighting - Carl Douglas


What's you're favourite thing in the world?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac

You won an award. What's it for?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Rollin' and Tumblin' - Bob Dylan

What's your excuse to get out of work?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Cant get out of bed - The Charlatans


Wtf are you looking at ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

When I See U - Fantasia

What drives you crazy?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches


What was the last thing you said?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

No - Meghan Trainer

You time traveled back to 1955, what do you do?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen

Where is the money hidden?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Capsule - Jesca Hoop

What are you craving right now?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Remedy - Jason Mraz

Where's your next trip to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out in New Mexico - Heather Nova

What is your mode of transportation?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Watching Airplanes- Gary Allan

You wake up after a year in a coma, what do you think of everything?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera

What is the first thing you want to do after waking up from a year long coma?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Celebration - Kool and the Gang


What is on your television right now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not A Whole Lot-NAHreally

How do you feel about 2020 so far?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rotten Apple - Alice in Chains

What are you waiting for?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Waitin' on a woman - Brad Paisley


Whats it all about ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

All About Us - He is We

What made you laugh?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Hot fun in the summertime - Sly and the family stone


How do you cool off?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crater Lake - Liz Phair

If I looked in your refrigerator what might I find?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Milkshake - Kelis


What brings all the boys to your yard ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas

What would you do for a milkshake?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Ill finish it off -


To aqwsderf


leaving on a jet plane - Peter, Paul and Mary


what would bring you to my back yard?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Yellow Taxi - Counting Crows

Where is the jet plane taking you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Eastside - Benny Blanco


What does my horoscope say ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Getting Better - The Beatles

What do you wish for when you blow the candles?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I want to tell you - The Beatles


Where would I find you on Saturday night?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

dancing in the moonlight-alt-j

of what are you absolutely certain?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

One Love - Nas


Where do all the flowers bloom then ?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

where i'm going-sir sly 

who are you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Supafly Guy - S Express


Who did you think I was?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

genghis khan-miike snow

what's the third thing you do in the morning?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Rasta Man Chant - Bob Marley


I know where you get your money from, armed robbery, so what are using in tomorrows hit on the 7/11?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman 

If you could do anything right now, what would it be?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Talk tonight - Oasis


Click your fingers..what appeaars in front of you?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Better Man - Pearl Jam

What's the first thing on your mind when you wake up?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Fall into me - Brantley Gilbert


Its a perfect day, what are you doing ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Vacation - The Go-Go's

You find a large sum of money in the park, what do you do?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Lets get lost - Carly Rae Jepson


How do you turn an offer down ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Honey, I'm good. - Andy Grammer

What offer can't you resist?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

dusk, you and me - groove armarda


what do you see when you think about the future?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm Still Standing - Elton John 

What do you hope to accomplish?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I want it all - Queen


what is gonna take ?

*ha, I was a good boy, I very nearly gave another answer lol


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Haha

Just Give Me a Reason - Pink

What do you do when you're feeling down?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Surfin USA


What was your schools motto?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone Gets Left Behind - Amigo the Devil :lol

What is something you'd like to own?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

its all about the benjamins - Puff Daddy


What is the first thing that comes to mind when you think of me ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bright White Jackets - April Smith & the Great Picture Show :eyes

Where will you be later?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

going loco down in Acapulco - Four Tops


Why did you call into work sick today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top :drunk

Who do you "throw under the bus"? :eek


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


what lives under your bed ?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

past lives-kesha

you make a painting; what is it of?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


What would be your wedding song?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hope Your Husband Dies - Amigo the Devil :lol

What will you bring to the party?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

white lines - grandmaster flash


who is your date for the party ?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

handsome devil-the smiths

what do you hide in your closet?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Old Black Magic - Josh Ritter

What's the last thing you'd like to hear today?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

only you-yazoo* (damn, original is so much better)*

what do you think of summer?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Feeling Hot Hot Hot - The Merrymen

What is something you would change?


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

aqwsderf said:


> Feeling Hot Hot Hot - The Merrymen
> 
> What is something you would change?


The way I am - Eminem

How is your mood tonight?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

bored-tessa violet

who lives in your attic?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Valeria - Amy Winehouse


what should I do ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop F***ing Around - Alex Hepburn 

What is in your closet?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Sex Objects - The Briefs


What did God make on the 5th day ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Shape of My Heart - Backstreet Boys

What's perfect?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Every Bit of Me - Thee Headcoats

Where were you last night?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Home - Phillip Phillips

What's one thing you would change about your current situation?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Money (That's What I want) - The Beatles 

What is your favorite color?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

16 shades of blue - tori amos


what will take over from humnas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men as Wolves - Battlelore

What did you see downtown?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Condor Ave. - Elliot Smith


What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imaginary Friend - Excuse 17

What did you find under your couch?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People

You run into someone from SAS on the street, what do you do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleed the Freak - Alice in Chains 

What's the door prize?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Gold, Guns, Girls - Metric

How are you feeling on this fine Sunday?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Helpless - Broadway Cast of Hamilton

What is something that would make you happy right this moment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The End of the World - Martina Sorbara 

What is on the menu today?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Pork and Beans - Weezer


What did you see outside today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragonfly - Android Lust

Where will the party be held?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Hotel Yorba - The White Stripes


How you gonna party when you get there?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Cigerettes and alcohol - Oasis


If the party is fancy dress, what should I come as ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Suit & Tie - Justin Timberlake

How to cure boredom?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

shake that *** for me - eminem (ha sorry)


Promise me something?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Well sure, of course...

I Promise - Radiohead

What is the best kind of pet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock - Plies :boogie

What's in the box?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

The Glock - Wu Tang Clan


Say something I like or I'll shoot ya?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Toad Licker said:


> Rock - Plies :boogie


Good one!

I Ain't Goin' Out Like That - Cyprus Hill

What's your favorite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes. I like to give the silly answers when I can. 


Rum and Coca Cola - The Andrew Sisters

What is something that you really need?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

What do you think of the 4th of July? The US Independence Day?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Baby I dont care - Transvison Vamp


What is you favourite past time?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding

What do you care about?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

My Girl - The temptations


What are you looking for ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Good Life - One Republic 

When life gives you lemons, you....?


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Take a walk on the wild side - Lou Reed

What are you craving right now?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

40 Oz. To Freedom - Sublime

WHAT THE HELL IS THAT CHASING YOU RIGHT NOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human - Dodie :duck

What does that cloud look like?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

heavy cloud no rain - sting


how do I know its you ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol 

What will tomorrow bring?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

sunday shining - Finley Quaye or Bob Marley - both brill tunes.


Guess what I'm looking at right now?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yah, I... Jump Around - House of Pain

What in the hell is it that you're doing over there anyway?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd Do Anything for Love - Meatloaf

What would you turn back time to do?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

walk the dinosaur - was not was


where were you hiding?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Across the Universe - The Beatles

What's something you wish you could say?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Let me love you - Ariana Grande


If you could just sail away, where would you go?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

La Isla Bonita - Madonna

What would you do if you were challenged to a duel?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Stand and deliver - Adam Ant


What are you doing Thursday night?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Lookin' Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


Where is your favorite place to be?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

San Diego - Blink 182


whatcha gonna do when they come for you ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Send for the Man - AC/DC

Where were you last night?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Crystal Ship - The Doors

Name one of your favorite places.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


What would your selling point be on a dating site ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

cool - gwen stefani


What is your best dating advice?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Pretty much any song by Hot Hot Heat will do. Was in the 90s today.

What is the root of all evil?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Money - Pink Floyd

What shouldn't you have done?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking on Broken Glass - Annie Lennox :eek

Where would you like to live?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah, New York! - The Yeah Yeah Yeahs

How do you want to feel?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy - Pharrell Williams


How can you help?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

With a Little Help from My Friends - The Beatles


What you gonna do when you get on stage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Put a Spell on You - Creedence Clearwater Revival

What are you afraid of?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Everything - Michael Buble

You're starting a new country, what must be included in your constitution?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey, we want some ***** - 2 live crew


If you had to live on a desert island, and only take one possession, what would you take?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

What would you go to battle for?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

(You gotta) Fight for your right (To party) - Beastie Boy


Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Cousin - Frida Hyvonen

Through what method do you kill the elephant in the room? :sus


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Drug Related Homicide - Earth Crisis (thought an Earth Crisis song would be especially apt when discussing the killing an animal :b)


What makes you feel good?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking on Air - Kerli

What should you be doing right now?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Workin' for the Weekend - Loverboy

What are you hungry for?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Cold Coffee - Ed Sheeran

You bumped into your ex, what do you say?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas. . 

For you, what is the answer to all your problems?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls! Girls! Girls! - Emilie Autumn :boogie

What are you waiting for?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

waiting for tonight - J Lo


how will you surprise me ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Severed Goddess Hand - Meat Puppets

What do you do after you cash your paycheck?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

$ave Dat Money - Lil Dickey

How are you going to spend your retirement years?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I wanna get high - Cypress Hill


If you saw me walking down the street, all cool and casual like - what would you immediately think?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things Could Be Worse - Abney Park 

Where is your favorite place to go to when you want to be alone?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day

Whats all that commotion?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic Toy Dream - All Girl Summer Fun Band ops

What do you feel like yelling?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No sleep till Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


What do you think would make me cry ?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Negative Thoughts - Duchess Says


What scares you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Devils Haircut - beck


How do you usually celebrate?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire It Up - Disturbed 

What did you order online?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

bullet in the head - Rage against the machine


which mode of transport do you like ?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin

What was your frame of mind on the night of the murder, sir / ma'am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War of Nerves - All Saints

What did you buy at the yard sale?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheap Sunglasses - ZZ Top


What did you get in the mail today?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Death Letter - Son House / White Stripes

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Get Lucky - Daft Punk


What are you going to buy at the weekend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tall Cans - Afroman :drunk 

What did you do today?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Gave Up - Nine Inch Nails

What is the nature of your ailment?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

mind playing tricks on me - gheto boys


how would you choose to end the universe if you could?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

You're up late again, it's like 3 AM over there go to bed!

But good question. 

I'd like to destroy the universe in the most obscene yet anticlimcatic way possible. Therefore I choose a.... 

Disco Inferno - The Trammps

Now, name something you love to do late at night?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I fell asleep earlier this evening mate and cant get back to sleep, combined with a little nardil insomnia perhaps



well


Night Moves by Bob Seger


Whats the first thing on your mind when you wake?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Gotta Get Thru This - Daniel Bedingfield

What's something you'd like to do by the end of this year?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

make you feel my love - adele


what would you like to shout at the next person you see?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothin' Feels Right but Doin' Wrong - Sarah Shook & the Disarmers

Where did you end up last night?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Room Where it Happens - Hamilton

What's on your mind right now?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

well now its 



the room where it happens - hamilton


what was the naughtiest thing you did at school?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

What a Girl Wants - Christina Aguilera

What's your go to stress relief?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I wanna be sedated - Ramones

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

last night I deamt that somebody loved me - The Smiths


What would you choose to hold the world record in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Kissed a Girl - Jill Sobule :kiss

Where will you be later?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

In My Home - Young the Giant


What do you see outside your window right now?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Stars - Warpaint

Describe your your workout routine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tails Up Heads Down - Boned

What's the best thing about summer?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

endless summer nights - richard marx


what caused your most painful injury?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Crazy b**** - Buckcherry

How do you react when someone compliments you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

smile - lily allen


if you could choose anywhere, where would your perfect date be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shady Grove - Mudcrutch 

What does your parrot like to say?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

i believe i can fly - r kelly


what is you nickname?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash 

Are we there yet?


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

You'll be fine -alberta cross

Dude, what is the meaning of life?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

fun fun fun - beach boys


What are you scared of


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm Afraid of Americans - David Bowie

What is your worst guilty pleasure?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Country Music - Bo Burnham 

What's something you need in your life right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pocketful of Poetry - Mindy Gledhill 

What are you in jail for? :eek


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It Wasn't Me - Shaggy

What do you do as soon as you get home from work?


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Get the devil out of me- Nadia Reid 

What are you most thankful for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy Days - Enya

What do you avoid at all costs?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Attention - Charlie Puth

What would you do for free?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Rhythm - Johnny Cash

How would you sum up your life so far?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Walking Disaster - Powerman 5000

Name something that you can't stand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Obsession - Guns N' Roses

Who's your best friend?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Pusherman - Curtis Mayfield

Who you gonna call?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ranger Jack - Rednex

What's the first object to your left?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Saturday Night Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd 

What's your ride?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B*tchin' Camaro - The Dead Milkmen

What did you get for your birthday?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Cake By the Ocean - DNCE

Why would you leave?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stolen Shoes + a Rifle - Blitzen Trapper

What are you hiding in the basement?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Sylvia's Mother - Dr Hook


Why do you want to look in my basement ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson

What's your getaway plan?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

on the road again - willie nelson


what was your biggest ever lie to your parents ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful Trauma - Pink

What would you hate being lied to about?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

lying that you love me - JC stewart


What is your ideal saturday morning?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Take Me Back to London - Ed Sheeran

How do you view your hometown?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

dirty old town - the pogues


give me an idea for a pet ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The Fox - Ylvis

What would make you really happy?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

dusk, you and me - groove armada


what is the biggest risk you have taken ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Can't Help Falling in Love - Elvis

What would you pay a lot of money for?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Lets get this party started - korn


what is your favourite wild animal ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Any Man of Mine - Shania Twain

What riles you up?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

**** Authority - Pennywise


I'm gonna buy a pet lizard for some strange reason i not sure of, what shall I call him?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freak on a Leash - Korn

What's that behind you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

nothing to fear - depeche mode


can you to give me some wise words please?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

People Are Crazy - Billy Currington

What do you do if it's raining and thundering outside?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones

What are you hiding down in the basement?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luisa's Bones - Crooked Fingers

Where did you just get back from?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Suburbia - Pet Shop Boys


What is something you waste too much time doing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pity Party - Melanie Martinez :cry

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Easy Skanking - Bob Marley


What would be the perfect job for me ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic Toy Dream - All Girl Summer Fun Band :lol 

If you owned a boat, what would you name it?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2 Legit 2 Quit - MC Hammer


What do you say to the driver who cut you off in traffic?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I ****ing Hate You - Godsmack

What do you say to someone when you want to challenge them to a fight / duel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F--k You 2 - Bif Naked 

What is your next big purchase?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Our House - Madness


What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakfast in America - Supertramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What did they give you?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Look - Roxette


What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Won't Let Me - Afroman

What do you have planned for the weekend?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


What to you yell at the tv when your favorite team lost the game?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly B*tches - Coolio :wife

I feel so lost, what should I do?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Hang On in There - The Roots

What are you wearing on top of your head?


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Umbrella - Rihanna Jay-Z

What are you holding in your hand?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Brass Bear - Rachel Goodrich

What did you find while cleaning under your bed?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Devil's Gateway - Throbbing Gristle

Why did you get pulled over?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drivin' on the Sidewalk - Boned

What was your last dream about?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mean Mr. Mustard - Beatles

What would you do if you won the lotto?


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

Runaway - Maroon 5

What's your favorite city?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Talkin' New York - Bob Dylan

What do/did you like to do for summer vacation?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Non-stop to Brazil - Astrud Gilberto

What's that behind you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

shiny happy people - R.E.M


If I were your partner and I cheated on you, what would be the first thing you do?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Want ads - Honey Cone 

Why would someone cheat on their partner?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Your Cheating Heart

What are you craving?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


Who is going to win the game today?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Quit Playing Games - Backstreet Boys

Where did you meet her?


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

either/or said:


> Quit Playing Games - Backstreet Boys
> 
> Where did you meet her?


Common People - Pulp

"I met her in a supermarket
I don't know why but I had to start it
somewhere."


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

What is that in your hand?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Mistletoe and wine - Cliff Richard

What did you dream last night?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Walking with Strangers - The Birthday Massacre

How do you feel about me?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I Feel Good - James Brown 

What's her name?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Lola - The Kinks

What's _his_ name?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Dorian - Agnes Obel

Who would you like to meet the most?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

KRS-One - Sublime

What kind of mood are you in?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


What is in the trunk of your car?


----------

